# Clomid & Tamoxifen Girls Part 12



## Shellebell

Happy  girls


----------



## DK

Woo hoo am i the first to post 

Well done to bubs and tums on the BFPs

Hope the bring good lucj to us all! 

 and   and   for everyone! 
xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Wehay!! Baggsey the first one in the new room!!

New room new fresh start!

Lots of positive energy!!


----------



## Rees1978

Hi DKJG 

Think we posted the same time


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo there was only a min between you


----------



## DK

I think so rees but i beat you, hehe      

How are you today?x


----------



## DK

Hi SB not sure we spoken before! Im new here, but the ladies are making me fill at home! x


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks for the new room Shell x 

New room, new cycle & new start x lets hope this month is a better month for us    

Well done on bagging the first post DK, i wasnt being rude by not replying just been away from the computer hun x

Rees u were close with the first post tho  

Gotta pop out but will be back soon so dont miss me 2 much   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hi DKJG ,

Im not to bad,sore boobies on the sides and hot flushes and feeling a bit sicky this afternoon day 39 for me..is it the horrible af coming..dont think its bfp for me tho!!

How are you doing today?

Hiya Shell,it was very close 

TK,Speak to you soon....


----------



## TracyK

Still got ore boobs and I seem to be really sensitive to smells - on day 84 ....Decided I got back to the clinic in 3 weeks so if no period then will take a test on the offchance, as they will give me provera to make me bleed so can take my first round of clomid.  Told hubby I won't eat the day before to make sure I'm the right weight so they cant say no. Still peed off about the measley 1.5kg......


----------



## DK

Hi tracey!

Im sorry to hear your clinic are being funny about the weight issue and giving you clomid!
If you dont mind me asking how many stones do you weight i onl ask as i weight alot and i have been given them! i have lost 3 stone though thats prob why they gve me them but do still weigh alot!

Hope i can help! 

X


----------



## TracyK

DK I don't mind you asking at all. I was 95kg (15 stoneish)when they weighed me in Jan, my BMI was 32. When I weighed myself at boots 2 weeks ago I was 89 kg (14 stone).My target was 88.5kg to give me a BMI of 30 (about a stone, which is what I have lost!)When the nurse weighed me she made it 90kg - which is why I'm peeved as lost what needed to and she was quibbling about the kg I weighed extra on her scales!!!!


----------



## Rees1978

Oh bless you Tracy they proberly ask you to be under 30 BMI as clomid makes you gain weight I have gained a stone since taking it I have done 4 cycles.

Every clinic is different but most say you need to be under 30 BMI to start.

Whens you next appointment with your clinic hun?


----------



## bubkin

i'm just a chubby any how lol 5"4 and 14st whooops lol bmi of 36


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello lovely ladies

well what a strange day, after doing test at lunch took test to work anf kept looking at it and its gone from a single fine line to a wider one, showed it to dh just now and he can see some thing to, have test will do in the am      

One big thing ,well 2 actually, that has change in the last couple of days is my NIPS, the sticky out bits are a lot darker but the ends are really light, looks like i've sand papered the end off and they look like plump donuts sat in the middle, just ran down stairs and lifted my top to ask dh, he said defo change and told me to go away as he is cooking and can't do it with a lazy lob on  

been weeing nearly every hour as well  

hope ya all doing ok, big   to all

fo


----------



## bubkin

ooo FO you naughty girl flashing at DH like that lol

like i  said earlier you might still see a faint line and a darker one in a few days so don't panic. 

mine was faint for 3 days then when i tested yeaterday it was much darker, and i did the digital too which confirmed it, saves saying is it too faint or is it right lol

finers crossed for you ;-)


----------



## Hope34

Hello all! Went for scan today and had 2 follicles of 20mm and one of 17mm- Consultant said the 3rd one could be back up!!  I am praying hard for this month- much better vibes than last cycle!! Really hope that you get a positive tomorrow, FO.  I am on half term next week so I can chill a bit (I am a teacher) and I can log on a bit more.  That will help to while away the 2 week wait!  I am always totally paranoid during the two week wait and I have a netball match on day 23...and I worry that jumping about madly might stop implantation....am I being silly to worry about that??  Have I read too many Zita West books??  All opinions gladly received.  How are you getting on DK? Bet you can't concentrate at work Bubkins!! x


----------



## sweetums

Evening all

FO - mine was only faint to start with - sounds really good for you!!!  

I can't believe what a bonanza month this is turning into!

Hope - I had a friend have IVF - she said when they put the egg back, she was paranoid about standing up etc.  The consultant said that where it goes is like between 2 pieces of bread with jam on (nice analogy.... ) and anyway, that she would be extremely unlikely to dislodge it - so I guess its the same for your concerns re implantation.  Glad you enjoying good vibes   

Hey Bubs - how you feling - told many people yet?

Hiya DK, TK, Rees, Pod and everyone else!  

Hi Shell - I'm happy for my BFP to go on list... hope it brings me good luck  

Tums x


----------



## Topkat08

Only me,

Tracy ~ im sorry to hear that u still havent been able to start clomid yet, cant u get the provera sooner?!

FO things are sounding so good for u! Here comes lucky lady number 4

Tums ~ hope u chillin with ya feet up. have u noticed that theres exactly one week between u n Bubs?! so u'v both got a bump buddy 

Woo hoo bubs thought i was the only short ar*e chubby one in ere 

I dont understand why they go by BMI's coz u can be big, healthy & fit! Im 5'3 *n a half!!!* lol *rumbles under breath* 11 1/2 stone (but that 1 1/2 stone is thanks to the good ol clomid ) so bmi of 26.43 x but told dp that i'll go on a diet after ive had our baby  x


----------



## sweetums

Yeah Bubs and I will be on the journey together!... except according to your profile Bubs... you got your BFP 21/9 - so maybe you is a month ahead of me lol  

Tums x


----------



## DK

Bubs you need to change your BFP To 21/10 not the 21/9....See it has not sunk in yet hehe!  

Evening ladies hope your all well...

FO Nipple changes are one of the first signs due to the hormones so its looking VERY good for you, fingers crossed for another BFP...  

TK thank you for the Pm il reply now, your a lovely kind caring lady and have made me fill so much beta thank you! 

Hope i think we on about the same day of cycle of each other except this is my first lot! Scan was not reasuring though, (but couldnt see the left side)yours seems fantastic so good luck!

Me, DH and LO have had our tea now going to bath him, been right pest today or maybe just seems thats way as i been very weepy and in extreme pain in my left side!

Evening to all the other ladies on here! x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Everyone!!

Bubs hope you enjoying every second and thanks for the masses of info you been sharing. I too have paid for the sticks off zoom baby many times but ordered ebay now xx Totally agree that you should push for scan, Wouldnt even wait to see gp next wk ring cons and and ask if she/he reccomends it and can request it for you xxx   gonna be so much stricter with my temping etc. also thanks for leaving your chart up xxx

FO Really hope its good news for you after all the stuff you been putting up with... maybe has not just been the clomid after all      

Tk - hope you is ok, good idea about your clomid. Did you get my pm a couple of days ago  

DKJG see you settling in well, great to have you xx

Wheres Pods?   

Rees I know how you feeling honey....more abt that in a mo xx

Tracey, Tums, Harm and eny 1 else


----------



## Dilee-99

ok so me still awaiting AF, felt rough today dizzy, flashing lights, weak and low blood sugar   oh and my boobies are busting!!

if provera dont sort it out within a week I shall not bother  next month xx

I had a really really really faint line on opk stick a long time ago whith those sticks when ttc naturally and foo fooed it but maybe I ov'd if they come up that faint (this is a couple of yrs ago)!!

still tormenting myself that could be bfp and took progesterone but I know I am tormenting myself and its not as bloods showed no ov and tested on day 35 so really need to stop!!! will be ok once AF arrives!! But what if it dont come for ages?


----------



## Dilee-99

Whys it go quiet when I get here??


----------



## DK

Hi dilly!

Im here  

Sorry to hear your having such a bad time at the mo, have you done a preg test though hun just to confirm it either way?x


----------



## Dilee-99

ye on day 35 before I started Progesterone. Sure it will come but its so frustrating waiting!!

bth girls I'm 5ft 10 and 13 stone SO BMI 26 and it has not helped me plus my cons wants me to lose weight xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Just read about you DKJG again. sounds promising, I hope clomid works for you, theoretically sounds like a safe bet


----------



## DK

Thats not good at all dilly! 

Have you asked the cons to scan you to see whats going on

Im quite a heavy girl, i lost 3stone before going on it,(BMI was 47) im still VERY HEAVY and have BMI of 38 but my cons have give it to me so ladies there is hope!

Not good dilly, i went for tracking scan on monday and they said not worked, one folicol of 9.7 and another of 10.9 so not done anything..Left one couldnt see and was killingme to have the scan but i have been having such bad pain since thurs on my left side, today being the worse...So maybe something is happening on the left side!
Started on 100mg and once AF comes got to up it to 150mg! Thins will be fun!

So hope it works!


----------



## Dilee-99

could be something going on as day 15, Do you know if you ov or when? omg 150mg is a hefty dose...... My cons will not give 150mg but she did say some clinics do. Unexplained infertility must be very frustrating!!


No not been scanned since pre op back in Aug , Bit difficult as we in process of changing consultants and hosps as they cant do anything else for us and think we need iui/ivf so had to fight to get permission to keep on with clomid while we wait for first app at L&D so no one kinda taking responsability for me at mo and to be honest! Hoping we will get seen by new hosp before xmas xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I do get funny sensations aches and pains either on one side ovary location or sometimes both but rarely last last longer than an hour and not severe pain but not period pain either. It was particularly bad before my op but seems a bit better since although dont know why really cos they did not treat my ovaries x


----------



## PoDdy

Hello All,
Wow, what a lot to read!
FO - I have everything crossed for you...might as well cross my legs too, I'm in 2WW     Don't forget to abandon the test within 10min, as you get 'evaporation' lines.

Only just got back from work 30mins ago.  We had a new team get together with buffet and met my new manager!

Sorry to all the ladies who are feeling clomid-crappy   and those who are feeling pre-clomid-crappy

PoDdy


----------



## Dilee-99

hey podsy was wondering where you at! glad you enjoying worky stuff, its good to get on with things. I am sooo busy at work dont have time to think which I guess is good but hard when I feel rough but to be honest cant really complain cos been ok up to last wk or so xxxx so     2ww meaning af is here?


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Dilly, 
2WW means 2 week wait between ovulation and either BFP or AF.  I just meant that since I know I ov'd, I can cross my legs!
PoD


----------



## DK

Hey pod nice to hear from you was getting worried hehe! 
How you been today   

I reckon the pain on getting on my side could be ovulation pains but i doubt it i think its to early but i could be wrong, my last period was 28days gap so day 15 would be right but one before that was 35days so not to sure to be honest! Going to do OTK tomorow so will soon no!

xx     xx


----------



## Dilee-99

lol der ok. u dont use opks do u? u just know yourself very well now!!

oh well I think I like your 2 weeks better than waiting for AF but I will let you know if I ever get that far!!!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

tested again this am   

thats all i can say at the mo soz

fo


----------



## JW3

oh no FO - are you sure you're 14dpo yet? if not there is still time.

Well girls here is an update from my appointment this morning - mostly good news.

Good news is I have responded to clomid - bad news is there's one too many follicles.

Two on right hand side (which is my bad tube) 14mm and 11mm and one on the left hand side 12mm.

We've been told no BMS until next appointment on Saturday as risk of triplets is too high and apparently 80% of triplets miscarry losing all babies.  Hopefully the smallest folly won't grow anymore and then we can get back to the BMS and will have a chance this month.

Doctor said next month I might have to have 25mg clomid as 50mg too much.

Hi to everyone else,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

Morning jenny and FO..

Sorry to hear of the BFN fo but as jenny said is it to early yet?Dont be to disheartened yet!     

Thats good news about the clomid working jenny...I know its hard to do no BMS but its for the best if they have told you not to do it! Did they tel you what your lining is??

Katie xx


----------



## Fire Opal

hello guys

sadly not early days if you look at my chart and go by last month af should be here today or tmw

no spotting yet, feel really sick and tired today even though i slept all night.

defo having a month off clomid as can't deal with feeling so ill all the time, 
TK   I've just had enough  

fo


----------



## bubkin

Mornign Ladies, been real busy at work, 

Fo was there no second line this time? 

How is everyone this am??


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody! 

FO, sorry to hear about the BFN    Having a month off is probably a good idea, we all need a break from this craziness sometimes. 

Hi Jenny, glad you're feeling a lot better today.  That's great news that it has worked.  Just goes to show the importance of getting the scans done.

I've got my appointment with my doc this afternoon to get the Clomid.  I'm going to ask about having scans.  

Is there anything else I should ask her about?  All advice greatly appreciated.  I am still rather clueless about all of this  

Tums and Bubs, hope you two are looking after your little beans.  Do you know how many are in there yet?

Good luck to everybody trying to shift the excess pounds.  It's hard but it will be worth it in the end  

TTFN,     to everybody


----------



## bubkin

not yet misty, i prob won't get a scan till 8-12 weeks,  but it it all gets the better of me i will go private as there is a clinic close


----------



## Fire Opal

hi Bub no line hun,


----------



## bubkin

oh Fo, please don't give up hope.  clearblue are not that sensitive and i always found my afternoon wee stronger.  

i have 2 cheapies left, i will post them to you if you want them?


----------



## Fire Opal

Rrr Bub thats so sweet of you    
would you really do that, can't bring myself to buy any more,  

bless you  

fo


----------



## bubkin

pm me your address   of course you can have them   

do you know for sure that you ovulate, or when?


----------



## bubkin

thanks for that fo, i will post them tomorrow as i am at work till 4.30   they are 10uil ones too so i have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## DK

Bubs thats really sweet of you to do that for FO... How are you feeling?has it sunk in yet hehe! Any morning sickness

Fingers crossed for you FO   and   for you!

Off to bed now, mum has just turned up to take care of jack bless her finishing work early! Off to see the con/nurse tonight when DH gets home as emergency app as the pain im in is extreme! Its my left side(thats the side they couldnt find on scan)he has said it could be that im ovulating or could be i have over stimmed on that side! Going scan again to try again hehe! FUN!

xxxx


----------



## bubkin

hey DK, maybe 100mg is too much for you, i thought they always started people on 50mg? if you are OHSS they will cut you down to 50mg anyways 

nope no morning sickness thankfully, just a few twinges sometimes, fine when i am sitting though


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers bub ya a star

one good this today, my laptop has just arrived, will wait til dh home before using it, not good with new stuff

well i'm off to work in a bit, look and feel poo, ho hum

good luck today DK  

thank you ALL so much for your help and support, i couldn't go though this with out you,

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hi FO,

Sorry about your BFN and that your not feeling great   but like the others said it is still early hun  

Ladies,

I thought AF was cming as had the feeling it was going to arrive but then pains went,got really sore lower back today and boobies hurt when I walk now 
I took my temp again today and it was 35.7 but yesterday it was 36.9 so maybe its just AF coming!


----------



## PoDdy

Hey Jenny,
I have always had 3 follies and never been told to abstain from BMS!!! in fact, actively encouraged, as con always gave me the HCG jab when one got to 18mm. The chances of twins/triplets is so small! Besides, when the 14mm matures and bursts, then hormones (progesterone) is released to stop any further eggies popping.  In addition, how many ladies on here aren't even being scanned, who may have 3 follies?

If I were you, since I am a lot more stubborn, I would carry on BMSing! 

Good luck with whatever you decide, but you have waited long enough.  

Sorry it wasn't good news FO....lets hope a month off of clomid will help the symptoms subside.

Fingers crossed Rees, she's kept you waiting long enough!

PoD
PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod, Thanks hun

Its day 40 for me today!!! Is it af or is it BFP!!!


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon ladies,

awww FO im so sorry it wasnt what we wanted it 2 be hun   Sounds like a good idea about having a break from clomid, u will feel better for it n then who knows.... might get a really nice xmas pressie!    

Jenny ~   triplets?! woah lol x at least u know its working, maybe jst a lil bit more then it should but that's easily sorted hun so stay   x why have they told u not to have bms?! i would just carry on with the bms properly get more  in lol  

Dilly ~ hope ur alright hun. Thanks for ur pm n sorry i haven't got back 2 ya yet. I rang my cons this morning to talk to him about that n see if we can get an earlier appointment b4 xmas so fingers crossed x how r u getting on... have u started clomid yet?! x

DK ~ Sorry 2 hear ur in pain hun, its good that ur getting it checked out as someone has already said u may be over stimulated x hope it eases up soon  

Misty ~ good luck with ur cons later hun n i hope u are given the clomid. Sorry cant think of anything to ask as when i go i always forget what i want to say lol   x 

  PoDsY ~ how ru stranger?! Glad ur feeling better at work hun as im sure that wasn't helping ur stress levels at all when u were worrying x 

Rees ~ hows u?! sorry to hear that it looks like af is coming but on the plus side of it u can get back on the clomid n have fun trying  

Hope i havent missed anyone  

TK x


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Poddy & TK thanks for the info - its so great to have you girls otherwise I would just take what the doctor I saw said and not know any different.  Maybe I'll leave the BMS until they have another look on Saturday.  She did seem to think that triplets might happen even with my dodgy tube.  Its good to know what you think but unfortunately DH was also at the appointment and I don't think he will let us have BMS with the prospect of triplets.  He is not going to appointment on Saturday as he's working so I can tell him what I like from then.  Also I will probably see someone different on Saturday so I will see what they say.

DK - no she didn't tell me what the lining is but she did say here it is and explained that she was measuring it and then looked a bit disappointed so I think my lining is a bit thin and didn't want to ask to be given more bad news.

Girls what should I be taking/eating to improve my lining?

Must go as busy at work today and haven't really had time to take stuff in,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Topkat08

ok long post coming up be finging all my paper work for the hospital n wondering if anyone can make head nor tale of these results.... I'll just copy them as i see it!

*Gonadotrophin Levels*
Serum FSH level 6.2 IU/L

-Follicular 1-9; Ovulatory 6-23; Luteal 1-9;
-Post-menopausal 30-118.
Serum LH 5.8 IU/L

-Follicular 2.6-19.0; Ovulatory 22.6-114; 
-Luteal1.0-28; Post-menopausal 15.6-89.
*Endocrine Studies*

Serum oestradiol level 965 pmol/L

-Follicular 80-367; Ovulatory 727-2543;
-Luteal 697-990; Post-menopausal 117-268
Serum prolactin level 371 mU/L

-Adult female 0-445 mU/L

*Progesterone * 
Serum progesterone <0.6 nmol/L
-Follicular 0.8 - 4.8; Luteal 12 - 89 nmol/L

sorry for this mad post.... just curious what it all means lol  x

Ok got some good news i wanted to share... i just rang me cons receptionist 2 see if i could get an earlier appointment coz the 6th of Jan seems ages away n i got an appointment on the 4th November  not as good as a bfp but wanted to share it with u all x


----------



## Rees1978

TK,

Umm I am not sure about all of that,but seems like it is levels of hormones and somthing to do with your ovulation and folicles whic doesnt make sense to us!! Maybe only the hospital understands al that  Looks complicated babes..

Not sure if Pod will know she seems pritty clued up...

Hiya Jen...Not sure about thin lining,im pritty rubbish arnt I girls..sorry cant help,are you ok though hun? 

Hiya Pod,Dill,DK,Bubs and anyone I have missed. 

Again lots to read but its a mega busy week for me at work this week,roll on Friday!!

Bubs,I see your cute preggers chart hun its sweet..sorry to be a pain could you help and get mine sorted when your free honey?


----------



## MistyW

That's great news about the early consultation, Topkat! It just shows that it pays to be persistent.

Not sure about the blood results. Usually they give your results and then the normal range afterwards. With hormone levels, it depends when the blood was taken as to what the normal range should be - cos things change throughout the cycle. Do you know what phase you were in when the blood was taken? If so, you can check it against the corresponding 'normal' range.

Here's a page about the different stages... http://www.askbaby.com/the-menstrual-cycle.htm

It's great that they have given you a copy. I sometimes think that they forget that we want to know what's going on inside our bodies 

Best of luck everybody.


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks Rees all a load of numbers n stuff 2 me lol x 

Hay Misty how r u doing hun?! thanks for that list. Those are the results of a day 21 (i think) If u want a cpy u should ask... i get a copy of everything lol like to know everything thats going on with my body   x are u on clomid hun or waiting to start?! x


----------



## Rees1978

TK Do you think I should do one more test.?

Although I am not sure If my af is coming or not,should I just wait until the weekend and see if she arrive's.
Symptoms now,very tired,lower back pain,v sore boobs expecially on the sides,af pains have now gone!  Pea tests are to addictive   

FO- how you doing this afternoon,any better hun?


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm.... Rees i would do another test   ur symptoms are sounding promising x     x


----------



## Rees1978

TK 

I will try to hold off and wait and see what I feel like tomorrow morning.Bubs sadi your temps are supposed to rise if preggers and dip if AF is coming arnt they? 

By the way good you got an earlier appointment at cons hun


----------



## Topkat08

thanks Rees, i am excited but nervous aswell lol

yep ur temp normally drops a day or 2 before af comes up but if it stay high for more than 18dpo then there is a really really really good chance ur pg x


----------



## PoDdy

Yo TK!
See notes in red below


Topkat08 said:


> ok long post coming up be finging all my paper work for the hospital n wondering if anyone can make head nor tale of these results.... I'll just copy them as i see it!
> 
> *Gonadotrophin Levels*
> Serum FSH level 6.2 IU/L - actual result
> 
> -Follicular (pre-ovulation) 1-9; Ovulatory (at ovulation) 6-23; Luteal (post ovulation)1-9; Basically, it depends where you were in your cycle as to the level of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) you should have in your blood
> -Post-menopausal 30-118. This is the level you could expect if you are post-meno, which you obviously aren't
> 
> Serum LH 5.8 IU/L LH is the hormone (lutenising hormone) we all look for with OPK's, again, this is day dependent
> 
> -Follicular 2.6-19.0; Ovulatory 22.6-114;
> -Luteal1.0-28; Post-menopausal 15.6-89.
> *Endocrine Studies*
> 
> Serum oestradiol level 965 pmol/L
> 
> -Follicular 80-367; Ovulatory 727-2543;
> -Luteal 697-990; Post-menopausal 117-268
> Serum prolactin level 371 mU/L
> 
> -Adult female 0-445 mU/L
> 
> *Progesterone *
> Serum progesterone <0.6 nmol/L
> -Follicular 0.8 - 4.8; Luteal 12 - 89 nmol/L
> 
> Ok got some good news i wanted to share... i just rang me cons receptionist 2 see if i could get an earlier appointment coz the 6th of Jan seems ages away n i got an appointment on the 4th November  not as good as a bfp but wanted to share it with u all x
> 
> Great News!!!!!!


Rees, hun, I wouldn't waste any more money on tests sweety 

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

I thought that was the case today it was 35.9 I think or something like that,so I will check it tomorrow am..

I am just waiting for my docters to get me into the Reading hospital so I  cycles,need it this cycle really but just have to wait!We will see as other hospital so rubbish and waisted my time for over a year!! Arghh!!!

Also they say that the bump around your nipples get more pronounsed if your pg and veins come to surface,I was checking mine last night..Obsessed..LOL!!  Mine are so pale I could see veins...we all seem to look into every symptom though dont we as we wont it so badly!!


----------



## MistyW

Hi TK
Will start asking for copies.  It's a good idea.
Sounds like you had your blood test in the Luteal phase, so the FSH, LH, Oestradiol and Prolactin are all in the normal range.  The Progesterone looks low, though I'm not sure of the significance of that?
Well, I'll post later once I've got my hands on the Clomid!  Must ask for scans!  Must ask for copies! 
I'm still sore after my lap - it was 11 days ago.  Can't bend over    Is this normal?
Oh yeah, and just found out my ex's wife has had a little boy.  GRRRRRR!!!! I'm really jealous


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Misty,
Yes, I def. remember feeling sore for a few weeks after, but not to the point of being off work or anything, just extra careful not to knock the stitches or push my tummy. 

I still have scars and was a bit peeved, as I wasn't told that I'd be scarred, but when I saw the con, I got him to look at them and he said it was that I 'coagulate' and the scars will fade in time and they have, so don't worry if that happens to you.

PoD


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Topkat08 said:


> thanks Rees, i am excited but nervous aswell lol
> 
> yep ur temp normally drops a day or 2 before af comes up but if it stay high for more than 18dpo then there is a really really really good chance ur pg x


Sometimes temp doesn't drop until AF arrives......I have long luteal phase of 16/17 days and whenever I've charted (long time ago now but used to do quite a bit), my temps never dropped until day AF arrived...and occasionally day after AF showed up........just to add to the confusion.

In general though, temps should remain elevated if pg.......

Symptoms sound promising so.....fingers crossed  
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Topkat08 said:


> *Gonadotrophin Levels*
> Serum FSH level 6.2 IU/L
> 
> -Follicular 1-9; Ovulatory 6-23; Luteal 1-9;
> -Post-menopausal 30-118.
> Serum LH 5.8 IU/L
> 
> -Follicular 2.6-19.0; Ovulatory 22.6-114;
> -Luteal1.0-28; Post-menopausal 15.6-89.
> *Endocrine Studies*
> 
> Serum oestradiol level 965 pmol/L
> 
> -Follicular 80-367; Ovulatory 727-2543;
> -Luteal 697-990; Post-menopausal 117-268
> Serum prolactin level 371 mU/L
> 
> -Adult female 0-445 mU/L
> 
> *Progesterone *
> Serum progesterone <0.6 nmol/L
> -Follicular 0.8 - 4.8; Luteal 12 - 89 nmol/L


What cycle day did you have these tests done ? FSH, LH & Oestradiol should be tested at beginning of cycle (between cd2-5). Progsterone should be tested 7dpo (although often done on cd21)

Assuming you had these done at beginning of your cycle then your results look fine.

FSH - this gives an indication of ovarian reserve....basically how many eggs you have left. 6.2 IU/l is good.
LH - this should be similar in level to FSH...if it's higher than FSH then may be indication of PCOS. A level of 5.8 IU/l is fine.

Oestradiol - this seems a little high in the follicular phase if it's 965 pmol/l.....when was this tested ?

Progesterone - if you had this done in follicular phase then low level to be expected.

This is what info I've been given so as you can see, "normal" ranges can vary between clinic/labs but gives you an idea anyway....

FSH & LH:

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5 IU/l
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2 IU/l

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve (all in IU/l):
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

Oestradiol:

1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

100 pg/ml = 367 pmol/l (pg/ml to pmol/l = 3.67)
100 pmol/l = 27 pg/ml (pmol/l to pg/ml = 0.272)

and here's what I found whilst searching the boards....it also shows how different labs do use varying ranges...

different clinics ranges for FOLLICULAR PHASE - oestradiol (E2)
37-539 pmol/l
40-606 pmol/l
75-250 pmol/l

Here's some more info on hormone levels....but do be aware that this is a US website so the unit measurements can vary......

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

I'm not too clued up when it comes to Prolactin levels but have just gone by the above website...

1 ng/mL = 2.6 mU/L so your Prolactin level of 371 mU/L is approx 142.69 ng/ml but without knowing what cycle day this was tested would be difficult to say whether normal or high.

Since none of us are medically qualified it really should be your consultant who interprets your results.

Hope that helps
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Minxy,

Thanks for your reply that makes sense,I will temp tomorrow and see what happens..

How are you doing anyway?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Rees1978 said:


> Hi Minxy,
> 
> Thanks for your reply that makes sense,I will temp tomorrow and see what happens..
> 
> How are you doing anyway?


I'm doing ok thanks.....just working, sleeping, working, sleeping....you know how it is ! Got my nans funeral next week which not looking forward to as she brought me up for several years when parents divorced when I was 4 so we were pretty close.....so been a bit of a sad week so far but just trying to get on really.....and trying to sort out our holiday too so something to look forward to !

How's things with you ?

Lots of sticky vibes coming your way  
Natasha x


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Minxy,

So sorry to hear about your nan hun lots of    for you  
I am sure it has been a bit sad.

Yep same here,working,and sleeping,roll on Friday,me and dh are going out for a meal...save cooking!
We could do with a holiday,where you thinking of going?

Thanks for sticky vibes,cant stop thinking are they AF or pg symptoms...Argh!
Sorry TMI but not sure if cm is supposed to be thick white or wattery,what do you think?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

ooo the things we talk about huh   CM would usually be thicker/creamier/stickier following ovulation because of the progesterone but obviously it can vary a bit between all of us.  I wouldn't worry too much about CM at this stage as it's not really indicative of anything.

We're looking at going to New Zealand to see my parents....it's sooooo beautiful there....and then few days in Fiji on way back.  We went to NZ and Cook Islands in Feb/Mar this year and don't normally go out there so often but it's my 40th in January so DP wants to treat me (and it gets him out of having to organise a party for me  although I know what I obviously prefer !!).....we've been looking at flights leaving 28th December so we're there for late Xmas, NY and my b'day.......can't wait....just not booked yet so we've gotta sort it out while prices aren't so bad.

Have a lovely meal....where are you planning on going ?  Anything that saves cooking is good....we're having take away tonight as cars in for MOT and cupboards are bare and can't be bothered to walk to Sainsburys and back when been at work all day !

N xx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello everyone,

left work early as feeling a bit low and didn't want to talk to anyone,
Had a customer in today asking if i'd repaired his wifes Diamond ring, its to set set 2 v v small Diamonds and at the moment my hands are still shakey, I said that I haven't been well and my hands are shakey, so he could wait til i can do it or take it back, 
He was fine about it but said oh dear been ill then, are you on tablets? what for? 
Didn't know what to say so just said , sorry its personal, went really red. 

really not enjoying the shop at the mo 

Soz for the rant,  

laptop here but to flash for me to understand, i don't like change  

soz for being a grump

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Minxy,

Gosh for holiday plans sound fantastic to me,all lovely places,Me and dh want to go to America but all depends on money next year and if we have finally a baby on the way,its like life is on hold as TTC ing! 

Think we are going to TGI's,great yummy food.

I cant be botherd to cook tonight either but will do and night off tomorrow 

FO,Oh dear its horrible when people ask questions I agree..I keep making mistakes at work which have been noticed by manager's think the tablets make me confused and forget things easy too 

Sorry you feel low hun    for you x

I am still debating what my symptoms are!!


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Minxy thanks for ur reply hun. Cleared it up for me now i know its aok. Im really sorry to hear about ur nan hun   ur holiday plans sound fab  

 PoDsY thanks for that hun, ur cleared it up for me aswell   how r u doing?! x 

aww FO im sure u'll love the laptop once u get ur head round it x Sorry to hear ur still feeling abit down hun n having the shakes. Bummer when ppl ask what the tabs are for... nosey  int they lol x 

Rees i really hope something happens for u soon hun x 

Misty how did u get on at ur appointment hun?! got ur hands on those pills yet?!

TK x

P.S Those results i posted were a day 21 so it that still aok?!


----------



## Rees1978

TK,

Glad you that cleared up it looked complicated to me,but isnt all TTC ing complicated sometimes.Spend all our waking hours thinking about it,so hard not too isnt it! 
I wake think,Oo what day is cycle today,what temp do I have check for symptoms,look the up on the internet,then chat about it all to FF!!!    I dont know!


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK,
You are still your chipper self....you back to work next week hun? asre the ad's kicking in?

Hi FO  New toy eh!? In my house, I wouldn't be able to get my hands on it for days whilst DH set it up and then 'tested' it out  

Hi Rees, Glad you are keeping your chin up   

Hi Minxy, hope the funeral went well   a nice holiday away will be great, especially if you can extend your Xmas hols!

Hi Misty, that must be a real bummer...a similar thing happened to my friend when she was having IVF, but the worst was that it was the ex-wife who made her DH get a vasectomy!!

PoD


----------



## Topkat08

PoDsY, nope the ad's havent kicked in yet, still feeling s**t n having panic attacks x the joys of hiding behind a screen lol x not sure about work yet, see how i feel but if not then i'll be helping dp do his stuff x 

FO how r u getting on with ya toy?! x


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies!

How are we all xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Ladies

Minxy sorry about your nan, hope you ok  

FO horrible horrible that you feeling so bad, cant be easy at work and the test thing is the worst. The break will do you good   

Jenny - Hi dont know what is right or wrong but I am not being scanned so would not know how many follies and I am in agreement that I would bms anyway, there is a risk but I think its small and lets face it there is risks with clomid,pg,labour,ops,birthing... whatever you do hope it works out a bfp   

TK - glad to hear about your app honey that was partly why pm too as Jan does seem a while but hey you need patients in this game xxx Also sorry things not much better for you with pa's and stuff, hope you getting the support you need and you do a good job of keeping everyones spirits up here so chin up you will get what you want eventually    

DK Glad you getting pain checked out. keep us updated.

Misty hope your app goes well and you manage to ask all those questions whirling around in your head xxx

Podsy - Hi love..... we knew you would have the answers... like a big book of facts, hope you ok and thanks again for all you teach me!!

Rees Rees Rees My boobies hurt too and they are massive lol, dont look much different though, cm is not much and watery if anything (soz tmi but we need to know lol) got a couple of signs of AF today.... muzzy headache and my sinuses kinds irritated which happens but had flu jab today BIG DEBATE DO I DONT I but I did so that could be why headache and sinuses! my last cycle was 52 days but had lap and hysteroscopy between cycles so put it down to that but month before 37 days so always pretty long. got my ebay sticks coming tom so might test again if nothing by sunday!! Just want it here now to crack on with next round and if nothing by end of wk end then I dont rate the provera!!


----------



## Rees1978

Evening girls,just popping on qucikly done 30 mins on exrercise bike,that has worn me out and very hot now 

Hey Dilly,

I am excatly like you do I have free flu jab at work or not,but I did but dont think its that.My ankles ache too..What a mess eh..nEED A BIGGER bra again..  Think I will also test hun at the weekend if no af arrives my last cycle was 53 days.

I am so tired now doing dinner and going to bed proberly 

Sorry ladies tired today cant chat long but I hope your all ok and I will log in tomorrow

xx  bye for now


----------



## Dilee-99

taking the provera has mimiced ov on my chart so at least I know what it will look like next month after my strict temping opk's bms and BFP         .......... Thinking Positive


----------



## DK

Hi ladies,wow lots to read hehe

Hope your all well and having a good evening!

well went for scan and see the con, fat good they was! Still couldnt get my left one,Strated shaking from the pain while doing it, they wanted to keep me in and monitor me and do bloods etc but i couldnt as got jack to think off! Have to go back tomorow if pain aint better!  Its really painful ladies


----------



## Dilee-99

I knows its hard but you should go in for monitering overstimming can be very dangerous and cause you uness complications. Do you have any 1 that can help you with child care?


----------



## Dilee-99

Dont want to scare you and sure you will be fine, body is good at healing but can rarely be dangerous. more info

Removed link - It wasn't linking to a webpage, even if I modified it 
Think you wanted to link to www.follistim.com

/links


----------



## DK

Hey dilly thanks for replying!

My mum and DH are very good with him but they both work and what with the credit crunch its hard for DH to have time off as we cant afford it, mum has offered but they struggling to! Jack is a right handful and would not stop worrying!

When i went for my scan monday she told me it has not worked, ony had 1 viable(had 2 on right 9.9 and 10.9) but told me it has not worked and i wouldnt ovulate, but im confused, maybe i would not ovulate on day 14 but maybe 18-19 like some people! and to up my dose to 150mg when my AF comes! How could they say its not worked they have not seen my left side(and this is the side im having terrible pains with it)its so bad i can hardly walk keep getting shooting/sharp pains in my side and my leg! 

Sorry to go on! Thank you all for listening and support! xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

did you have bloods day 21 and 28? agree if they cant see left ovary who knows whats going on, do u temp or use opk's and is there any history of appendicitis in ur family?


----------



## Dilee-99

I'm not the greatest for advice and I;m sure Pods will help u but I would feel cautious about shooting up to 150mg even if this cycle you didnt ov but were not in pain let alone after this and ? hyperstimulated but guess thats not your main priority for now until AF x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay DK, sorry to hear that ur still in pain hun and im sorry that they (ur doc) couldn't help u any more. Lets hope it eases off soon. 

Its just a thought but have u spoken to ur consultant about this pain?! if they couldn't see ur left tube n now ur having mild/severe pain on ur left side. Im not a professional but i dont think u should up ur dose 2 150mg without finding out what is causing u the pain first.  

Hay Dilly, how r u hun?! i wasn't blessed with patience lol at first they offered me an ''earlier'' appointment for Feb   but thank u again for ur pm hun x

Lets hope u get a BFP instead of the wicked  hun but if af does come atleast u can start back on the good ol clomid... hope it doesnt come to that tho    

TK x


----------



## Fire Opal

yipeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Hello TK 
DH has got my laptop set up, I am once again wireless

v v tired so off to bed after silent witness

fo


----------



## JW3

TK - great news about your appt - just shows you what they can do if you insist


----------



## VicG

Hi everyone!

I really need to log on more regularly as it takes me over an hour to catch up with all your posts but don't like to at work as out IT dept snoop around and can see what web pages people look at!

Congratulations Bubs - thats such good news and gives the rest of use hope

Hi TK, FO, DK  , Tracey, Milly, Rees, and everone else

Jen W - I agree with everyone else - I have not had any tracking - I am just due to go for my 21 day bloods next week so if I have popped 3 follies then its too late (role on triplets!)  although even if 3 follies do pop, given that the stats when TTC naturally are only 25% per cycles, it would be really lucky if all 3 fertilised so I would still go for it!  

Although all this talk over over stimming is warring me slightly - I had really bad ache ache from Sun - Weds - so bad that I could not turn over when it bed!

I also did make DH do a 300 mile round trip (he is working away this week but I made him come home for his tea and a baby dance then sent him back up the motorway!!) just so we could get BMS in on the right day so fingers crossed as I enter the 2ww.

FO - glad you got your lap top sorted, but sorry to hear about your BFN.

TK - have you done a test yet - sorry if you have said and I have missed it?  I know you had a bleed but if its light again its worth testing isn't it??     

DK - sounds like you are really sufferring - thinking of you!

Bubs has been quiet today - bubs are all the pg hormones tiring you out

Am off on a hen do tomorrow - first hen do ever where I will stay off the pop!  

Then staying with friends on sat and their new ikkle baby - will be nice as I will get a cuddle or 2!

 to all and look forward to reading what you have all been up to over the weekend as I won't have a chance to log in now til Sun!


----------



## Topkat08

Woo Hoooo what would u do without him  atleast u'll be able to keep in touch while ur at work   x 

Are u testing again in the morning?! i cant remember if u said   x


hay jenny, how r u hun?! yep pleased with my appointment, told dp that i dont want to be starting clomid again next year n b4 we know it the years gone n still no ''mini me'' lol x so hopefully we'll be able to get something sorted... dont know what yet tho  
Have u been given the clomid yet?! x 

hay Vic how r u?! sounds like ur keeping ya hubby busy   lol x 
I did do a test but it was as i thought... a bfn but with starting the clomid i just wanted to make sure   x


----------



## mizzlnik

Wow, so many new BFP's!  Congrats!  I'm really pleased for you all.
Just an update- I did have a BFP but was bleeding for 5 days til Sunday and still got another BFP, but went for scan today at Early Preg Asses Unit and nothing.  They did a hpt and it was a BFN.  Nurse said she thought I lost it at around 3 weeks, so it was my final cycle of Clomid, so we're going to take a break now and I'm going to try to lose some more weight, to try to get down to that magic BMI of 30.  I am currently 39....wish me luck!
Glad to see you all seem to be doing well,
Love and Babydust and thanks to you all,
Chris xx


----------



## VicG

Sorry to hear your test was a BFN.   I think your idea abot eeking out your clomid on 50mg for another 2 months is a good idea! 
Are your ad's making you feel a bit better yet?  I hope so.
I have never ever done a pg test as my AF always arrives on time!  It so rubbish it like she is saying nerr nerr - yuo aint pg and have a load of cramps to go with it!

I hope I don't get the same back aches each month with ovulation - I am thinking maybe I strained myself doing hosework or something and its nothing to do with ovulation - who knows!  DH says I am obsessing about symptoms!  Think he is right but makes me feel   to think the clomid is making something different happen!


----------



## Topkat08

Vic ~ I think it is good to stay positive but try not to obsess (says me lol) but we're all here to get eachother going when things get us down or we need a rant x 
if ur anything like me then ur looking up all ur symptoms online driving yaself even more round the bend  

I knew we had 3 bfp's this month, thought i was going mad  

Hiya Mizz im so sorry to hear of ur loss hun   I know there nothing i can say that will make u feel any better! Sounds like a good idea about the break ttc while u get urself sorted n lose the weight u want too. Good luck hun x


----------



## Fire Opal

Night night TK and all

sleep well you crazy cats

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Night FO hun, sleep tight x   x


----------



## PoDdy

Morning all,

DK, I am so sorry to hear that you are in pain   ....I have to agree with all the other girls and say your health is more important than money.  If the hospital are concerned enough to have wanted you to stay in, then you should listen    Also, it sounds like it did work if they suspect overstimming and I think they will ask you not to up your doseage next cycle, so you must make sure you get a definate doseage from the con before you start again.

Watcha TK, sorry to hear that you are still getting the panic attacks   

FO, hope you are feeling better today.  By the way, when do you move to your studio up the garden  Is that still going ahead?  

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

morning all

HI ya Pod hows you hun?
Had to give 3 months notice on the shop so not moving til 17th Dec, wish i could stop now as finding it really hard to stay smiley
thanks for asking

woke up this am with a cracker of a head ache, have taken some tabs so should be gone soon.
no sign of af yet but have a few pains, just a matter of time

fo


----------



## MistyW

Morning everybody

Mizz - so sorry to hear about your loss, that must be so horrible for you    Good luck with the diet.  I lost 2 stone without dieting... want to know my secret?  I turned vegan!  I was already a veggie, so just cut out all dairy - it was brilliant because I could still eat dark chocolate and some crisps (some of the Pringles varieties are vegan!)  I use Soya Milk instead of normal milk and eat lots and lots of veggies - I never went hungry and I never felt like I was missing out.  However, a word of warning... I have read recently that soya can kill spermies!!!  So, I now avoid soya at certain times of the month.

Dk - I'm really worried about you.  How are you feeling today?  I had my first appointment with my GP yesterday to get my grasping hands on the Clomid.  She said that serious side effects are very rare but I should stop tablets immediately and contact her if I got blurred vision or very bad pain in stomach.  She said that the pain could indicate that the ovaries were over producing.  Have you stopped the tablets?  Please go back to the hospital and insist that they find out what is causing you these terrible pains.  It's really important.

FO - Sorry you're feeling low at the moment.  But hey, the weekend is almost here!  I think we should all try to forget our worries this weekend, do something a little bit crazy and put the smiles back on our faces.  We should have a competition to see who has been the naughtiest    I kind of suspect, after reading your posts, that you would probably be the winner   

By the way, I forgot to ask all those questions when I got to see my GP.  I did ask if I was going to be scanned or monitored whilst on the Clomid and I won't be.  Just got an appointment in February at the hospital, they're going to increase the dose if it hasn't worked by then.  So, Jen, I'm kind of with the others who would carry on the BMS regardless!  Triplets would be fab  

The tablets don't give me any information about when I should take them, or if I should take them with food?  Any recommendations?  Morning, lunch or evening?

 to everybody!


----------



## Rees1978

Morning ladies,

Hiya FO     Sorry your still feeling unwell,maybe you should just rest up this weekend

DK,So sorry to hear your in pain babes   x

I have finally gor day 1 as AF has arrived,got pains and aches all over my body...tired too! But the good news is it was a 40 day cycle so better than 50 or 60 and tomorrow I can crak on with the huge 150mg clomid not looking forward to that though. 

I was wondering as I have not been scanned at all whilst I have to wait for my other hospital too,does anyone know if you can get private follicle scanning and how much does it cost roughly

Hey TK,Pod,Dilly,Bubs,Jen


----------



## Fire Opal

not sure what week end will hold as mite have 2 v dear friends coming to stay sat, meal at our local and a few cheeky glasses of Black Rat cider, will do one more test tmw if no af just to make sure before drinking,

feel more like i could just sleep for 2 days 

hope everyone is doing ok today,

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Hey FO,
It will be great to have people over.  Really get your mind off ttc.

Yay Rees CD1   
I had follicle tracking privately, as my PCT wont pay for it either.  Here's a run down of the costs:
My clinic did a 'package' £350 for as many scans as required and covers a min of three, plus HCG injection and bloods.  However, sometimes I only needed 2 scans, as we got familiar with my cycle and was only charged for the 2 scans, bloods and trigger jab.

A general rule of thumb would be £100 per scan unless your clinic do a package.

It involves going to the clinic from about CD10 and then every other day so they can watch follie progress and lining thickness. Mine were always first thing in the morning before work, so it didn't take a lot of time out of my day, but then my clinic was only 35min away.

I was lucky, as my NHS con did the private scans too and was able to up my doesage and lower it accordingly and I didn't need to pay for an initial consultation, which would have been ~£120
PoD

P.S Just did my entire days work in 2.5hrs this morning...grrrrr, I hate not being busy.....


----------



## bubkin

hi ladies, i am still here have been so stupidly busy last 2 days at work   and i am so so tired, went to bed at 9.30 they woke up at 4.30 lol so i had to make myself go back to sleep lol 

how is everyone


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
I bet you have a spring in your step though! Get plenty of rest.
PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

Hi ya Bub

well my day just got worst, took my dogs out, the hairy one has just had her hair cut and looks and smells fab, well not any more
the dam thing has just rolled in **** 3 times on the walk, as they are off the lead i couldn't get to her in time,  
was v close to crying but got home and have just hosed her down with some shampoo,

fo


----------



## PoDdy

LOL!!!!  
What is it with doggies and poopy  Whenever Flint (see photo!) dives for something smelly on the ground I go mental and DH hoses him down and he hates it, so he has stopped doing it unless there is something irresistably smelly  

Don't let that get you down...on the grand scheme of life, it's just a blip on the radar. 

I have to say all of this TTC is doing wonders for my career, as I throw myself into everything at work so I don't have to think about it....but today I am searching for things to do....I've even resorted to looking up my horoscope - never done that before...it was useless as expected...
PoD


----------



## bubkin

yeah i am ok , won't truly be happy till i have had a scan to make sure everything is ok, bit of a pessimist sometimes lol


----------



## bubkin

Fo Doggies love fox poo, its like a perfume to them   strange i know lol.  i will be posting your tests off first class later, so i hope you get them for tomorrow


----------



## MistyW

Sorry, I'm with the dog on this one... dogs should smell of dog, not synthetic flowery shampoo


----------



## DK

Good afternoon ladies how are we all??

On this terrible wet friday! XX


----------



## JW3

Rees - the NHS clinic that I'm at do tracking scans as well privately £90 a go I think and its always before 8am.  Luckily I'm on NHS but I would say its well worth it as I've been able to find out so much about how my body is working.


----------



## JW3

Rees - 

Plus I think there is a real benefit of getting to know a local IVF clinic because you can ask them a lot more and find out what is available in your area, like Poddy said the scans you pay for are done by a consultant so you're getting an expert there  (my NHS scans are done by registrar or sister depending on whose available but they are good to)

I have been reassured knowing my clinic are going to offer me 6 week scan if I do get pregnant so will be really looked after.


----------



## MistyW

Oh nooooo, just looked up my Private Medical Insurance to see what I am covered for.  I always assumed that Fertility Treatment would be excluded.  Turns out I could have had all my investigations done privately   Too late now I guess


----------



## PoDdy

Never too late Misty - Go for it!
PoD


----------



## JW3

Misty,

At least any treatment for your endo will/should be covered in the future, which you may also need for fertility reasons.

I've messed up here as well didn't realise I could claim back some of my consultant fees (which I paid because my bupa insurance has an excess) from my hospital cash plan (you know where you get dental, optical cover etc.).

If you say you are seeing the consultant for the medical condition you have you can claim back on all of these because it is not just fertility related and you can still see a fertility consultant.

Would recommend the hospital cash back thing for anyone getting reflexology or acupuncture - has saved me loads of money.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Misty,
Investigations should cover scans and like Jenny said, they are done by a con, so get them if you can!  I used mine to ask all those questions you forget in your main appointment LOL
PoD


----------



## MistyW

I just called them.  They won't cover me now for any treatment, not even for the endemetriosis which causes my agony each moonth  

I'm so upset, because I could have had all the investigations done privately and they would have been done over a year ago (when I first went to my GP about it).  Who knows, I could even have a baby by now.  I'm so fed up.

Not only has my ex's evil wife just given birth, but a friend texted me this morning to say she is preggers.  I'm trying to feel happy for her, but at the moment I'm just really depressed.  Not felt like this about it before, but I'm just feeling that I'm at the end of the road and I've really messed up by not going privately.  I couldn't really afford to wait another year at my age, so not checking those policy documents could have cost me dearly


----------



## PoDdy

Ahhh, Misty, hun  .  There is no knowing that going private would have sped anything up or would have solved all your ails. Equally, you may not need another year!  Never look back and never regret anything, otherwise you will tear yourself apart.

Also, read your policy carefully and speak to a clinic, as you may find the insurance co. are dodging their role.....mine did that with my lap, but in the end the NHS could do it quicker that the private place could!

As for friends, it can be really hard....I suspect my friends that know all about our problems might be trying for a bambino....but they drop comments like 'oh we don't want children yet' but in the next breath, they've been looking at new family cars and buying OPK's so she can get to know her cycle!!!  She is convinced that she is the most fertile thing on the planet and will be able to time conception at a certain time of year    When I told them how much IVF was they said 'oh well, I suppose if that is your hobby' HOBBY!!!!!! So insensitive!  

PoD


----------



## MistyW

Oh PoD, that is a horrible thing to say   

How can people be so insensitive?  They should be ashamed, and I feel a bit ashamed because I hope she doesn't conceive straight away    Maybe they will feel a bit humbled then  

What you say does make sense, and I must stop making myself feel guilty.  I think this wallowing in misery is bound to happen every so often.  Must snap myself out of it.  Thanks for your words of wisdom.
You are an inspiration x


----------



## PoDdy

LOL not sure about being an inspiration, I've had plenty of moments like the one u described, where it feels like you just want to force someone to make it happen....as if there is a magic drug they are keeping back.  

It is soooo frustrating, but I realised that I am spending so much time thinking about it and getting upset, that the rest of my life was suffering, so i joined the library and started reading and joined aerobics to meet people and have thrown myself into work.  Also, I have a different concept on time now...the 2WW used to be painfully slow, but it seems to go so much quicker if you aren't thinking about it all the time.  I find waiting to ovulate the slow part  

Well, chances are they will have probs, as her DH had twisted do-daas when he was young and one do-daa is smaller than the other, probably leading to a lowered sperm count. So nerrr to them  

PoD


----------



## MistyW

A great big nerrrrr to them   

Right, off to get some food in for the weekend!  Must stop thinking about this, must stop thinking about this, must stop thinking...


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Pod thanks for the info.Read your post cant beleive they said that,some people just dont understand if they dont go through this themselves it is so frustrating!!Lets hope you get BFP first eh! 

Only just logged back on..Arghh so so busy this week,cant wait for it to be over.
I dont even have enought time to read the thread properly just flicking through....

I have some good news I am finally booked in with my new hospital for first follicle scan on CD15 and it is before work to an early scan,,,so might finally get some where with tracking!!  Also they said how could my other clinic proove I was not ov without being tracked,I could of ovulated late on this 40 day cycle...they waisted my time  But feeling a bit more postive now as the new lady seemed so lovely   

5th cycle of clomid and Met coming up!!

Hiya Jen thanks for you info hun,how you doing today?

FO,Great news about your lap top hun,are you feeling ill still?

Hiya Bubs, Good news your all ok...

Oh dear flagging today am so so tired horrible AF


----------



## PoDdy

Wooo Hooo, great news Rees, sounds very positive and as soon as they see what's going on with your booming ovaries, they will move you to the most suitable course of action!

Sounds like a very sensible lady   

PoD


----------



## Hope34

Hi Ladies!
Fo- hope you are bearing up sending you a big hug  

DK- You and me are about the same point in our cycle and I went for scan today (day15) and I haven't ovulated yet (two big fat follicles just sitting there) and the Cons didn't seem to think that was a problem- just told me to come back for next scan on Tues.  I hope you're not in too much pain and that hospital can check you out.

Tums- thanks for the reassurance about playing netball...I love the jam sandwich analogy!! I will play my match but I will try not to push myself too hard! Hope you are looking after yourself.

Bubs- Look after yourself too!

Anyway...another weekend of 'husbandly duties' begins and its half term!!!! YEY!!!!


----------



## Rees1978

What everyone up to this evening then? Roll on the weekend!!!


----------



## PoDdy

I have 40 mins till my weekend starts !!!

I'm going home for a bubble bath, then off to Reflexology, then walk the doglett, then to a friends for dinner - great way to start the weekend me thinks!

The rest of the weekend is a mystery....I'll probably go to the library on Sat, but other than that, just chilling and washing/ironing/hoovering/cleaning... 

PoD


----------



## Hope34

Night in tonight, bit of hoovering and token clean of the bathroom tomorrow morning.  Watching father-in-law do a fun run on sat afternoon and then probably go out for a meal in the evening...after I've watched Strictly! What a rock and roll lifestyle I lead.  xx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Pod sounds great to me although your friday night sounds busy but relaxing at the same time. Bubble bath sound great,think I might have one to calm period pains..Ouch....Then chill on the sofa with dh...me thinks..

Hey Hope..you have the right idea just vegging out with the box...

The rest of the weekend will be the odd tidy up,hoovering,washing etc etc  Oh and we might go to a big sunday market...to see for any bargains!!


----------



## PoDdy

Where is our little sprite TK today?

What is there to watch on the box...?  I can never sit down long enough to concentrate on TV.  The only thing I am watching at the moment is HEROES and even then, I have it set up to record on the BT box and watch it when I can be bothered.

I did catch a glimpse of a documentry on overweight mothers.  There was this one woman who's 3 yr old was overweight! and she still kept feeding him fried foods.....but I turned it off after that.  DH likes the police chase stuff!

I'd like to watch strictly, but always forget it is on  
PoD


----------



## Rees1978

me and dh always watch all the soaps,eastenders,chori,emmerdale,holby city..the bill and csi how sad are we!!    Oh and freinds on E4 but they are always repeats so sitting down and watching something I saw Monday and thursday!! hee hee  whats that about   Well not to sure hwta for dinner tonight with bloated tummy!


----------



## PoDdy

Right,
I'm signing off now ladies, probably pop on over the weekend.
 to All
PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Speak soon Pod   x

Mel


----------



## Topkat08

Hello girlies,

just thought i would pop in quickly as not feeling 2 good today  but thats another story for another time x

Misty ~ hope ur alright hun, im sorry to hear that ur feeling a bit down n that u think u've wasted time but please dont beat yaself up over it as it will just break u inside n u really dont need that aswell as all this heartache with ttc x 

PoDsY sounds like u've got a nice friday night planned hun x How r u anyway?! x I read ya post ealier... how can anyone call IVF a ''hobby''?!  I wouldnt wish infertility on anyone but i think people are too quick to judge n make silly, insensitive comments.   From the sound of ur dh's whatsits i think she might very well end up having that ''hobby'' then see how she feels about it 

 Woohoo Rees cd1 ay?! back on the good ol clomid. Good news about u getting scans hun, hopefully u might get some more answers 

Where's FO?! if ur lurking try not to get upset with ur lil doggy hun. I know u feel like the world n his wife are against ya but we're always here for u  help put a smile back on ya face  How r u getting on with ya new toy?! x

Hiya Hope n anyone else i havent mentioned x

TK x

P.S has anyone seen the news?! a man has been sent 2 prison for a min of 22 years for snapping his 16 mth old daughter's back n the mother was given a 12-month suspended sentence after admitting allowing the death of a child and child cruelty!    Made me sick when i read it... http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20081024/tuk-jail-for-dad-who-killed-baby-6323e80.html

/links


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon TK,

My god I heard about that on the news I could not beleive it,people like that do NOT deserve babies,it makes me sick,people like us struggle to get them and deserve them then you get sick men liek this out there.He should be in prison for good,life for a life I reckon  

How you doing hun?? 

I had a thought or a dream the other night that the next cycle is our BFP,then today I get this good news,I wonder if that means anything,amybe its fate! fingers crossed...

I feel pants wanna go home for a  with dh 

Mel x


----------



## MistyW

Just dropping by to wish you all a great weekend.  Hope you all have fun and forget all your worries xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Girls
My usual late night catch up and pop in...... Maybe its about time I told you I work silly shifts at hospital!! 

TK I read your posts and u make me smile  you are a good person Love xxx

Fo THINK OF THE BREAK HONEY XX

Mizzylink sorry hon abt your bfn......... the medics dont know everything xxx

HI Bubs All  good vibes from and with YOU    U are my strength at the mo

tums and harm my thoughts with you even though I never really got to know u xx

Pods love as always and      for u honey xx

Thinking of meeting up with Beds Belles buut a little scared as they all met b 4.

REES Rees Rees - grt to have AF honey and scans good luck....

I patiently wait still.... wondering if I am menopausal Girls??

got loads of new info to read over wk end to keep me occupied

spk soon

Dilly

P.S hi DK,KT,Misty,Minxy and all


----------



## Topkat08

wakey wakey girlies, where is everyone?! 

Hay Dilly, how r u hun?! thanks for that in ur msg  
U should meet up with the Beds Belles, im sure they'll make u feel welcome n u'll proberly enjoy it. I know FO had a meet up n said it was great so go for it hun   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya TK 

Im just popping on quickly how you doing? I feel bit tired today been DIY shopping and bought a new fire  with DH and starting 150mg clomid today!! but its great cos bought one of those goose feather duvets with new sheets to jump into tonight,,,well cosey 

What have you been up to then?

Heiy Dilly,DK,Pod,Bubs,any one I have missed.... 

I got my date for my first scan to on day 15,,wehay!!!!


----------



## Topkat08

Hi Rees,

Well done on getting a scan on cd15, hopefully u might get some more answers n who knows u may be ovulating but not knowing when to time the bms so it might come to u sooner rather than later.  150mg of clomid ay   sending loads of     aswell as  how many cycles have u done?! x

Im alright, forgot i was taking the clomid last night n had a small vodka n orange then it made me sick   so i wont be drinking again lol x 

Are u charting this month hun?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey you,

know what you mean about alcohol,id love a glass of wine but its just not worth it is it!

Not sure how the 150mg will make me feel though,so far I have done 3 rounds of 50mg and 1 round of 100mg and 5th round it this cycle hun with the 1500mg of Met too,well drugged up    

I have started to chart aswell yesterdat was 35.4 and today day 2 was 35.9..I must remember though!

Oh feel fat though asweel anm still sticking to my Monday aqutone and got a exercise bike at home to do once week struggling to keep clomid wieght from coming to much! Do you do any classes at all?


----------



## Topkat08

Nope deffo not worth it after last night  

Lets hope the 150mg along with the scans help u get the result we soo long for     i clicked on ur chart but have noticed ur not using it. leave u thermometer on ur bedside cabinet near ur alarm clock or something then hopefully u wont forget to take ur temp when ur turning of the alarm  

nope dont do any classes as such although we do go bike riding round the country side a lot   
the only class we are thinking about is starting our own music workshop for the kids in our area   x


----------



## Rees1978

Yes hun lets hope we get our BFP'S this cycle     

Kids thing sound good though hun....

What you up to this evening then?


----------



## Shellebell

Dilly99 said:


> Thinking of meeting up with Beds Belles buut a little scared as they all met b 4.


I hope you do come along hun  we were all nervous and the newbies once  
Talking of meet ups Abbbella do you still read here  Still hoping that you will make it one of these days 

Oooo and look out for annoucements about the yearly FF meet that is happening, I will post a link once it has been announced 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls

Hey shelle, how did your appointment go? She seems nice doesn't she   I will make it to a meet I promise and soon.

Welll i ovulated totally naturally this month! I think the clomid may have kicked start my system. Onto clomid and IUI again next cycle but   I won't need it. We only managed 1 lot of bms just after i ovulated as DH is working away for a few weeks. Maybe they will be super strong sperm  

Topkat how you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else, hope everyone is hanging in there XX

X


----------



## TracyK

Morning ladies. Caved yesterday and did a test    which I kindof knew. On day 90 today - just hope I get the Clomid when I go in 3 weeks, doesnt help feeling as low as I need to keep off the choccie to get rid of these last few pounds. Not fair that our PC T insist on BMI 30 when it looks like so many others dont  
Off to the hockey today, yay that always perks me up as long as we win
No personals as brain not in gear     to you all


----------



## DK

Good morning Ladies

How are we all.  

Sorry i have not been on line in few days been very poorly!

Thank you to hope, TK and pod for asking after me it means alot!

 and   for you all


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon ladies,

Hay Abby long time no see stranger, im alright thanks. How r u?! Great news about clomid kick starting ur system. How r u getting on with ur tx?!     that u wont need another cycle x 

Tracy im so sorry to hear about the bfn hun   cant u get anything to bring af on? x

DK ~ im sorry to hear that ur still not feeling any better hun, have u been back to the docs about it?! x 

Did everyone remember to turn their clocks back?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

hello all

how is everyone today?

well we had the funniest night last night, 2 of my girl friends came to stay, Dh cooked us a thai curry and we went though 6   bottles of wine, we all got v drunk and laughed   so much, got to bed about 2,

Bub cheers for the tests you sent, i did check in the morning BFN before i had a drink,

Af is slowly on her way, just small brown spotting this am  
glad i have decided not to take clomid this month, a month of feeling a bit more normal  

hope you all had a good weekend

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO FO 6 bottles of wine eh?! naughty girl   glad u had a good night hun x Sorry to hear its deffo a bfn for u this mo hun   just a waiting game now x i think the break will do ya good though.

I took my last pills 2day but the hot flushes started y'day lol x poor dp sits in a jumper while i have the windows open for 10 mins   lol bless him x 

Where is everyone today?! x


----------



## DK

Hi everyone!!!!!!!!  

How are we all today??

In a very weird mood at the mo, very weepy and down and im very greatful to all off you for supporting me through it!

FO im very sorry that your AF has come and its not to be this month! Have a month off the pills as you said and give your body a rest and you never know you might fall naturally?     il keep everything crossed!

Hello TK did you get my message in your inbox?? How are you?

   for everyone!

Katie xx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

I think   and   are needed all round  

Abbybella ~ appt went well, didn't see her until the last 5 mins of the appt, I had her reg can't remember his name but he was nice. He was saying that she was wanting to make changes to the clinic/scanners for the IF clinic instead of having both IF and natal stuff together   On clomid til the new year, by the appt at the end of Jan she will look at my file and see what to do next. Loosig weight was mentioned again  

TK ~ I always have a supply of ice lollies in the freezer hun  

FO ~ just a ickle drinkie then      for your bfn

Love n hugs to all

Xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya TK

hope you had a good week end,
 for this month of clomid, so with you on the hot flushes, when you went a month without it did you still have side effects?

I'm feeling a bit ropey at the mo but worth it as we had a great night, v early night tonight

getting slight af pains at the mo so af won't be long  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO its good that u had a good night, are u taking a break this month?! nope i had no S.E's on the break thank god but got the hot flushes started the 2nd day of taking them lol x yep fingers crossed for this month but got the appointment with our cons on the 4th so hopefully if this isnt our month things will get rolling abit more  

DK ~ yep got ur msg hun, although i've been on i havent been at the computer so thats why i havent relpied yet but im good thanks, how ru?! has the pain eased any?! x

Shell that sounds like a good idea, have to remember them next time im out shopping x


----------



## Fire Opal

DK sorry i missed your last post, I'm not good at reading the new posts, please don't worry or take it to personally, we all have lots going on and not always on the ball

 hun

fo


----------



## DK

Hi FO

Thank you for emailing me back, im sorry your not feeling very chatty at the mo, if you ever need a friend or an ear im here!

TK: Feeling betteR?nope hehe thanks though hun, i have been charting though and today is ment to be my most fertile and im ment to ovulate and to be honest i thought it would be aroubd day 19 if you look back i said that, what do the nurses no hehe! Not sure if i have though! Think next month il start charting as soon as AF comes and doing OTK! Bit to late now i think?

ANy advise?

KAtie


----------



## Fire Opal

TK 
yes having a break this month, have so much going on at work what with moving the shop in Dec and 2 sets of wedding rings to make that i want to be S E free and feel more in control. will still chart and will see if temps do the same thing 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO ~ I think it will deffo do ya good. I know that i had a break for another reason to u but i must admit i do feel better for it, nice to have one month without all the horrible side effects. 

Who knows u might have a break n then get a nice xmas pressie  

DK ~ sorry to hear ur still not feeling better, have u been back 2 the docs?! i wouldn't advise taking clomid or anything without knowing what is causing u the pain. I know that is just my opinion n im no professional but i treally think u should get it sorted hun a.s.a.p x


----------



## mizzlnik

Hi everyone, 
just wanted to thank you all for your lovely messages and support.  I am feeling much better now.  It sounds awful, but I think I have come to terms with this miscarriage quite quickly because it was so early.  I was dreading it would get as far as last time (16 weeks) or longer, and that would have torn me apart.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you all with your BFP's this month.  Good luck and babydust galore to you all.
Going to see doc tomorrow to see if he can advise me on the weight loss..fingers crossed he will be nice about it!
Love and babydust to all,
Chris xxxx


----------



## knikki

Hi guys,

Long time no speak.  I do check in on you most days and see what's going on in your world, but feeling fairly miserable about the whole infertility stuff so tend not to come on and share.

Bub and Tums - Congrats guys, nice to see some positive news out there.

I am currently off the Clomid and starting feel more normal again.  Waiting for AF at the moment, which is never a good thing, but next month might be lucky...

Went to see the cons this month and they have finally referred us for ICSI so waiting for our first appointment date to come through at the moment.  Terrified about the procedures, but it can only make me feel as mental as Clomid did!!

TK, FO - hope you are both ok.

Hello to everyone else out there.

N x


----------



## Hope34

Morning everyone!

FO- hope you are ok 

DK- are you feeling better yet? We are still virtually synchronised I think! I went for scan on Fri and Cons told me that I should Ov within next 24 hours (but then she said the same thing on Wed!?) and all weekend I have been obsessed with trying to notice twinges or ov pain on my right side and I can't feel anything.....I will have to wait for next scan tomorrow. I haven't charted either so I'm clueless as to what is going on in my body!!

Tracy- hope you enjoyed hockey- did you play or watch? 

Bubs and Tums enjoy your week!

TK-hello!

Have a good week everyone.  May it be filled with positive thoughts and good news!

Hope x


----------



## bubkin

hey Ladies

hope you all had good weekends,   i have been suffering with really bad pains :-s dunno whats happening, but have quacks tomorrow.


----------



## DK

Morning all!

Hope yes i think we are the same time in the cycle which is good! nice to have someone to chat with and compare twinges with hehe! I have been having terrible pains, right side which is where she said i have 9.9 and a 10.9 one dont seem to be getting any pain on that side a few sharp rwinges now and then(as im typing hehe) but nothing major! My left side however im am in still bad pain! Couldnt see itagain, i have problem where they very far back and VERY painful trying to find it! Not sure if its pain cause i over stimmed, or just cause its getting them to do what they should normally and thats the pain im experiancing!

Bubs i know every pain is a worry but for the first few weeks(up til about 6-7weeks)you will light pains, twinges, sharp pains! its all just the body getting adjusted to the baby(babies) in there, You fill like you coming on but its all ok! as long as the pain is not unbearable and no bleeding your be ok! Let us know how you get on tomorow! Be thinking of you!

Katie xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi All,
TMI coming up...would value anyone else's opinions/experiences

I woke v. early (4am-ish) on Sunday morning with what I can only describe as my uterus contracting....it was sort of like an orgasm, but not in the "v" area, it was def. the uterus area and really intense, but not pleasurable and completely out of my control.  Def. nothing I was dreaming about, as at that point in my dream I was starring at a parking meter LOL    After it subsided, I got AF pains from the right hand side over the uterus and down.  Then I drifted back to sleep, only to be woken again by a less intense version of it an hour or so later.  I woke DH up, as I was really upset....what if there had been an embie and my body was flushing it out or something.....really feeling like this is an impossible task.  

My sleep pattern has been dreadful since I ov'd, which means that my temping is unreliable, so I couldn't get a temp this morning (woke up every hour last night).  I'm on CD27 and expecting AF on Wednesday. 

Bubs   hopefully they are growing pains!

DK, looking good for ovulation hun.  Hopefully, once you've ov'd, the pain will go away - silly Dr telling you it hadn't worked - durrrrrrr

Hey Hope, hope you have been getting plenty of BMS in! Sounds promising.

Hi Knikki, are we cycle buddies?  

Hi Mizzlnik, Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.  

PoD


----------



## bubkin

cheers, katie,  i am worried silly, it's all new and scary lol.

just been looking online and we are not entitled to any benefits either lol of the joy 


PoD lets hope that it is something positive, when would you be due to test??


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning 

Hi ya Bub, must be worring every feeling,  
Hello Dk and hope  

well af turned up this am, full on, not nice tummy pain,
Feeling a bit more chipper today as i know i won't be feeling bad from clomid,

wishing you all a good day,
off to walk my dogs

fo

hi ya Pod, soz no idea about what you felt, sounds v strange, hope ya feeling ok now,


----------



## knikki

Hiya Pod,

I think so.  I am day 27 at the moment.  Tomorrow should be D day!

Hope you're ok - your symptoms sound a bit scary....

N x


----------



## DK

Bubs dont be silly hun of course your nervous and scared and sorry you will be til your first scan, then once you had that youl be ok for few days til your 20week scan hehe then youl be totally fine! Sorry i know this sounds harsh but after having 4 MC what will be will be,no point worry about it hun, enjoy it! Youl be fine! And will tel us your having twins hehe! Ask for a blood test that will tel you! As your hormes will be higher!

Thats terrible surely your intitled to some helpRing your local CAB!(not taxi firm hehe cictazen advice)

O pod not sure what to say on that,I think you should go see your gp/con and explain it to them!

It could be sorry as you described the early signs of a MC (  its not) Or it could be the pains from an egg embedding it self and sorting it self out ready for pregnancy  as i said to bubs, you will explriance alot of pain in the first few weeks while your body is adjusting itself(dont know much about conception but pregnancy i do hehe)When is the testing date?

katie xxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

FO - your boozie night sounds great glad you had some fun, sorry about the BFN  

DKJG - good luck for your cycle sounding good with the follicles  

Hope - sounds good for you as well  , lets get some more bfps on this thread it seems to be turning around now after so many weeks with no good news

Knikki - good luck for your ICSI - scary but I'm sure it will be worth it, I've met a fair few girls who've had success with ICSI

Bubs - good luck at the doctors  , keep us updated

Chris -   , glad you are feeling better, hope you get on ok at the doctors if not we're all here to support you, there's quite a few of us on here with weight to lose, I've only got 9pounds to go but its really hard to lose the weight and stay healthy for a baby at the same time

TK -  , hi how are you doing hun?  sending lots of positive thoughts for your appt  , hope you get what you want and goes well

TracyK -   sorry it was a bfn, hope for more this month  

Don't know about anyone else but I get really panicky and anxious about appointments and then it usually all goes fine - anyone got any advice on this?

Well went to the clinic for scans on Saturday and Sunday and all 3 eggs were growing, we've decided not to risk it so all my 3 eggies will die  .  I'm ok really there is always next month, hoping that will work out better  .  One was 18mm, one 16.5mm and the other 13.5.  Not sure whether going to be able to have clomid next month or not as quite strict at my clinic and I might be on holiday on the scan day and they won't give me the prescription until I get there for the scan.

Hi Poddy  , was wondering where you where, hoep you are ok  , the strange things are bodies do what is it?

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Morning FO
Am very sorry to hear your AF has come full flow! Maybe next month or a nice xmas pressie for you!

Good luck knikki with testing! Had any signs hun

Jenny do you think, when i went for my scan they told me that i had no chance this month  

Well pod Does sound good apartantly the chart i have been keeping on other FF.com says im now 3DPO but cant see how i ov'd 3 days ago! Been having BMS Every other day so hopful even if the chart was wrong we have caught it ding that! Been told by nurse ever day is not good??Really got a bad feeling for this month but guess cant expect it to work first month!


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
I wont test until Friday/Sat.  My luteal phase is 14 days, which would mean AF should be here Wednesday, if I am reading my chart right.  

I don't think it is a positive sign....I have never heard of anyone having this sort of thing, but maybe it is just too personal to note down... also, it was so strong that nothing could hang on!

I really thought that the Lap would have fixed me.   with my ovaries being stuck back and now they are free to move the sperm and egg should be meeting. 

I feel worse because we went to Mothercare yesterday...BUT, in my defense, it was to pick up a travel cot for my 5 month old nephew who is coming to stay next weekend.  Seeing all the shiny new baby things really hits home and the absence of children in my house is really upsetting me.    Hopefully, this is the just the pre-menstrual hormones kicking in and not depression.

Hey Jenny   weird that your clinic are so strict...have you thought about shopping around? You wanted to go private to speed things up, but they are slowing stuff down for you - remeber you are a customer, not just a patient. I moved my first scan from CD10 to CD13 when we realsied I ov'd later than average and the clinic were very flexible, understanding that there is a lot of cost involved and tried to minimise it where possible. When I went on holiday, I couldn't get my CD21 prog done and again, they said that they would still give me the HCG jab, as holidays were more important and they would work around that.  Also, what days do you take your clomid, I was CD2-6? There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as to why you have a CD2 scan.   Sorry for lots of questions, just want to pass on my experience.


PoD


----------



## bubkin

PoD i have had all sorts of pains, some quite painful, twinges etc. we must think positive, i am tryin to keep a clear head and not worry or get down thinking i will miscarry.  i am taking it very easy today just chilling out a bit, trying to keep it all to a min. i'll stich myself up if it helps lol.  everyone around me is so pleased but i am like oh yeah :-s just need to get a scan to make sure thats all.  

it will be nice for you to have your nephew for a weekend, will put your mind in a different place for a little while


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bubs,
Yeah, really looking forward to next weekend. 

I can understand that you feel a little reserved at the moment, I think this must take a  while to sink in too, after wanting something for so long and then suddenly getting it    

STICKY VIBES   I'm sure what you are feeling is normal.  Your body is probably making adjustments for the new arrival!  Keep rested and stay off work if you have too, this is too important, way more important than work  

PoD


----------



## bubkin

thanks Pod, i am just seeking advice from the directors sectretary on the matter of telling them, mainly to keep my masculine work to a minimum lol so i won't be humpin things or rushing around.  looking forward to getting home and putting my feet up, feeling a be queasy today


----------



## DK

Thats right bubs you must tel them as you cant be doing no heavy lifting now or to much stress!

Im in terrible pain again today mainly in the front on the left side and my back left side! 

Any ideas on getting rid of the pain would rather not take pain killers!

xxxx


----------



## bubkin

when i ovulated i had excrutating back pain and just has a soak in a warm bath and used a hot bottle,  not a fan of pill popping myself


----------



## DK

According to my chart bubs it says i am 3DPO But have been doing ov tests and nothing yet! Maybe its happening tomorow

IM sooooooooooooooooooooo confused!


----------



## DK

Ladies i need some help and advise please!  



I have a terrible back ache and pain low down at the front left side (again the bloody left side)! Also it fills like im full up and very painful underneath my boobs(maybe heartburn?).... I have done a CB OV Test and was negitive so its not ovulation unless it happened yesterday as forgot to do it or could it mean its coming tomorow! My Chart says im 3DPO So does that mean im 3days past it? sorry if i sound soooooooooooo thick but in need of help here!

Katie x


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

DKJG - oh no doesn't sound good, sorry not sure I can help but I have heard that OV tests don't work for everyone so maybe that's why you haven't seen anything?  I've also had a lot of pain in the past and my consultant said that he thinks my dodgy tube might not be picking up the egg correctly and therefore egg just stays where it is (and then my temperature hasn't gone up as don't get any progesterone) - but you know what - the consultants don't know what's going on either most of the time so you just can never know what is happening, just keep thinking positive  

Poddy - I'm on NHS at the moment so if I swap to private will cost me a lot more and clinic is much further away.  I think the cd2 scan is to look for ovarian cysts as you can't have the clomid if there is one and since I've had one before I don't think they'll take any chances with it.  Yes I am taking the clomid cd2-6.  Thanks for the info re the HCG jab etc.  I'm going to give them a ring & see what they can do.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK,
Take yourself off to the Dr's hun   sounds like you are in a lot of pain.
Not sure about your chart....but I was stilgtly overstimmed a couple of cycles ago and found the pain subsided after I'd ov'd, so maybe you haven't yet??

Sorry Jenny, I thought you were private for some reason.  I can see why they are being extra cautious with you now! Shame you'll miss the first scan, but clomid does seem to affect you even when you aren't taking it, so your next cycle could be a success!

PoD


----------



## JW3

Thanks Poddy I am hoping so that there may still be some effect next month, I'm only going to be taking 25mg from now on anyway.  Really hope you are getting bfp soon as well, and hope for you that these strange feelings you are getting are a good sign.  

DKJG - re your earlier post I think sometimes they tell you every other day for the BMS because there are only about 40 times worth of mature sperm in our men folk and if this all gets used it can take a little time to build back up, however I have seen in the Zita West book that you can't have too much BMS so its another one where no one really knows the answer.


----------



## bubkin

DK, did your temp drop?  when did you start OPK'S


----------



## Topkat08

Gawd u have been busy chit chatting,

Sorry in advance if i miss everyone but just a flying visit...

PoDsY....   having a orgasm over a parking meter eh?! whatever floats ya boat i say LOL no sorry hun cant help ya! Is it still 2 early for u 2 do a hpt?! x   its something good x

DK u really should get yaself of 2 the docs to find out what is causing u this pain as we can only advise u but the doc can actually help  

Mizz it's good to hear that ur getting urself together hun   

Jenny how r u doing hun?! sorry to hear about ur appointment, whos knows we might get a long awaited x-mas pressie    

Bubs im sorry 2 hear that ur getting funny pains n that hun but im sure its nothing to worry about, just u body getting ready for a big 9 month change!  

FO Sorry to hear that the wicked  of the south has come with a bang   lets hope the month off will do u good x 

Have i missed anyone?!   sorry if i have!

Well no real news from me, my temp seems really weird this month going 'up up up'' lol x   lets hope this month is a better month   x


----------



## Fire Opal

oh my god,

rang dh this am and said i'm feeling ok this am and apart from af pains i'm happy,

he then said, sorry going to put a downer on it, he said spoke to his friend Baz and his wife is pregnant 
thats all his friends have or having kids  

for f   sake, i have really hard enough of finding out every one is having a baby
I know i shouldn't think it but i am really fed and   

soz for rant 

fo


----------



## DK

Started using them on day 14 after your recomendations, thats when started charting! Didnt know about any of it til i come on here....

Seemed to dip around day 17 or 18 i believe not major just a little, had 2lines on OTK day 17 but were so faint me and dh said was not there but could of been!?

Just called cons and i have to go up there later for scan and bloods to see what going on! Fun! x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi FO,
 Everyone, everywhere is pg - exept us lot    

  

Just called the clinic about my CD21 progesterone level and I scored 24  
Need to wait to get home to check the dpo on my chart, but my charting has been completely out of line, as my sleep is so broken  

Hopefully I got the days wrong   and that I did ovulate.  The lovely lady said for me to do another bood test tomorrow and then call her for the results.  Then to give it another cycle, then call back and she will try to get me an earlier appointment to see the con, as they are behind on the appointents and there is a 4 month wait between now!!!  Told DH and he was in the middle of an open plan office, so couldn't talk  - 

I feel really hopeless now  

Sorry to whinge girls,
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

aww FO  its understandable hun i feel to same way, when my mums on the phone telling me how all my mates down south are pg or jst has a lo. I wouldnt mind but i live 100+ miles away lol so its like rubbing salt into a open wound. 

But remember our time WILL COME!!! x


----------



## Topkat08

awww PoDsY im sorry 2 hear that hun. ur not whinging at all! What are we all here for if its not to help n support eachother through the hard times     x


----------



## DK

Well said TK....

How are you today FO? TK?


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers TK, I know i shouldn't feel like this but its really hard,

DK i'm ok ish, my last post says it all really


----------



## Topkat08

I know it is hun n u'd think it would get easier but it doesnt   but we have to stay strong b/c if we dont there is no way we could go on with this long n hard journey that we are all on  

Im so so thanks DK, feeling really   at the mo but thats all for another time x u on the other hand should get urself to the docs while ur LM is in nursery x


----------



## DK

LM is at home as its half term this week TK but when my DH gets home will take jack to my dads he will have him while go to gp/hosp!

Sorry your not feeling to good TK PM me whats up im here you know that! XXX


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon Girlies,

Hope you all ok.
Im at home today,off work have been feeling really awfull on 150mg of Clomid and the Met together,felt ill Sat and Yesterday I could hardly eat anything felt so nauseous and so exhausted,got to go back tomorrow  Day 4 today so not much Clomid days left! Has anyone else taken 150mg Clomid?

But cant wait for my final first follicle scan on the 7th Nov! 

Hi Bubs Read your posts,please dont worry and good luck for your scans honey,Has it all sunk in yet?

Hi Pod,No what you mean about pg people every where I walk there are women with their bumps,makes me get sad to  and hate the fact that I cant have our family now!But I am sure your pain will pass hun     we get it this cycle eh hun! 

Hi FO sorry your AF came honey,mine did too am on day 4 today.How are you feeling,you seem a bit down at the moment honey.Dont give up.its hard for all of us so we need to try and keep each other positive  . I am also finding it very hard at the moment hun  

Hi Katie, How you doing today,whats your news?

Hiya TK & Katie,Abs and there's so many of us now


----------



## Fire Opal

cheers guys, once i get over this little hic up i'll be ok.

Rees can't imagin what 150mg does to you, i'm bad enough on 50mg

dk good luck with the hospital later  

tk    know how you are feeling hun

Bub hope ya doing ok lady 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hiya Rees,

Sorry to hear that ur feeling rough on the 150mg, im on 100mg n thats bad enough for me lol so i can kinda imagine what ur going through   hope u feel better soon. 

Well im really thinking about a career change   im having a hard time at the mo n am thinking about working from home, doing data entry or something but hard finding one thats not a scam   x I know i should be out n about but im finding it really hard for some reason n cant seem to get myself together x


----------



## knikki

I have a little story and I can't decide whether it makes me smile or want to rant.

A colleague of my husband's is in her late 40s and had been talking to people at work about having really bad abdominal pains and feeling bloated all the time.  Her doctor sent her for an ultrasound because he thought she was having gallstones and would need them removed.  She goes for the scan and they see a 6 month developed baby in there!! No wonder she felt a bit bloated....

It makes me feel really sad cos I am soooo jealous, but it gives me hope that if I one day have stomach pains, maybe they will find a 6 month on baby inside me!!

FO - cheer up hun, I know that feeling well and the next person who tells me they are pregnant or shoves there newborn in my face, I will find it hard not to snap at them!  

My step sister is due in 2 weeks and a close friend who was trying for 12 months at the same time as me is just about to give birth too.


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Tk,

Tell me about it,think I am going to chill and watch a film and wait for dh to come home from work.. I am also struggling at work hun I find it hard to concentrate sometimes and it has been mentioned by managment that I have been making mistakes and forget things,prob due to the amount of pills, I would like to work from home too but your right how do you know they are not cams..


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Rees,
Maybe you should explain to management that there are reasons for your concentration lapses, so they can cut you some slack.  Also, in this current financial climate, you don't want to leave yourself open to criticism.  Having said that, they have no right to know exactly what is wrong, simply telling them you are on medication that is affecting your concentration should be enough info.  This will also protect you a little, in case they start saying your work isn't up to scratch, because you will have a medical reason.

PoD


----------



## DK

Hi ladies well went to the hospital and they said i have OHSS?Something like that hehe, i have over stimmed!

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM And theres that stupid nurse saying i hadnt done anything! There is nothing they can do now as they think ov either has happened or happening so just got to pray that we dont fall with multi!

God i cant believe how wrong they got it!

Thanks ladies for the help and support and making me go!


----------



## Rees1978

Argh thanks Pod,

I did explain to them that I am on meds as there is something wrong but I did not tell them what as they noticed my accuracy has lacked and they were a bit uderstanding and today I just said the truth feeling sick and dosed up.Hopefully they will be ok...

Thanks hun hope your ok?

Maybe back soon off to wash up and have a bath before dh comes home x


----------



## Fire Opal

oh my god its dark out there,

have put fairy lights round the shop window, looks pritty

dk I had the same thing happen to me ohss on my first round, had really bad side effects

when i take it again i am to tokk just 25mg to see if that helps, all the best  

fo


----------



## PoDdy

Not out of the game yet girlies!  When I got back, I checked my charts and it looks like I ov'd on CD18, so my CD21 is likely to be low.  Have been having AF pains though  

PoD
P.S. Glad you got checked out DK - have you changed your user name


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening Girls   Sorry some of you are really down at the moment   remember it only takes one little miracle           to bring you your dreams   so keep positive and remember to keep going out and having fun .. that is very important    we tend to put our lives on hold when ttc and it makes things harder  

Pains in early pregnancy are really common ..so don't worry hunny it is probably just nestling (digging) in nicely  

Can I just remind you that when you are having a rant if you can use the    signs so as not to offend others .. we all need to have a good rant but if you could use these it would be great  

Update on my app .. because I have lost lots of weight they want to monitor me for a natural cycle so waiting for the darn   to arrive ..think she might wait til this Friday  

Once they know what is going on then they will look at whats next .. probably ivf for next yr he did say that losing the weight might have made me more clomid sensitive but I think I have had the limit on clomid for a while anyway ..but not sure what their total limit is as it is nearly a year since I stopped it now.. after 11 cycles.

So might be joining you as a Clomid Chick again  

Anyway girls keep your chins up  

Cat x


----------



## VicG

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing OK.

Do any of you suffer from being really thirstly on clomid?  Yesterday no matter how much I drank I was still thirsty - I have never drank so much ever it was really weird - an then of course kep having to go to the loo.  Just wondered if that was normal

Vic X


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi All

Sorry no personals but have had a good read & wish all well.

Been really poorly last 3 days major migrane, sickness and AF arrived yesterday at last.... but in agony and soo tied! Keep having stupid dreams, sweating and not sleeping but inclined not to blame the clomid as it was a long cycle so surley my last dose is not still having effects?

so CD1  = Roll on round two, new cycle new start, OPK's and Charting is my plan!!! Got the bible so thats keeping me busy soooooooo cool but havent even felt well to read. Work is a pain but got a long wk end coming up so chin up and rock on.

Good luck to all with tx 

Dilly xxxx   to all xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

I did my temp at 3.30 am as I knew that by my usual time 6.30am I would not have had 3 hours consecutive sleep. It was 35.7 so what I do again Podsy?


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Dilly,
35.7 at 3am
Add 0.1 per hour until 6:30am, so that's 36.05 (I always round up, so I would make it 36.1 if your chart doesn't have 2 decimal places)
PoD


----------



## Dilee-99

thanks Podsy
good you ovd day 18, cpuld just be aches and pains.
thanks lovely xx


----------



## Shellebell

Awwww gawd, everyone seems to be in the wars today  
Huge squishy   all round
I have said it before and think I need to say it again.... PLEASE don't get too stressed with the TTC/temping. Difficult I know, myself and Cat have ermmmmm been around a bit   on this TTC rollercoaster.... and know how engrossed/concerned/panic/upset/etc..etc it can all get. Try to go with the flow as much as poss, we can only   that it WILL happen for all of us one day  

Cat ~ not sure how long ou have to break from clomid, or wether it is only 12 cycles. But they can change over to tamoxifen, which is one option I have for the new year 

Katie ~ Glad you went to the hosp to get checked out   hopefully you are over the worst of it now. One thing you need to do with ohss is keep drinking plenty of water

PoD ~ I hope the pains are a good sign hun  

Love n hugs to all

XXx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh my Mum had that to keep her cancer at bay ..should have half inched some of hers when she finished it   might ask him about that then at my app in Jan if this natural cycle doesn't ever appear ..witch has gone off a wandering 

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

well she left here a few days ago (was around a while too  ) she must had got lost going up the M1


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Probably at Mk Services having some grub


----------



## Topkat08

Good evening all, 

Where do i start.....

PoDsY so ur back in the game eh?! really hope those twinges were something good for u hun  

Cat well done on losing the weight. They might give u one more course of clomid b/c its been a while since u last took it.  


Vic hope ur alright hun. nope cant say i do get thirsty on clomid x 

Hay Dilly how r u hun?! x 

Dk glad u got the pains sorted hun  

Hiya Shelle, how r u hun?! its nice that u n Cat are full of wisdom n know how 2 cheer us up   x 

Hope i havent missed anyone... x


----------



## Shellebell

Topkat08 said:


> *Hiya Shelle, how r u hun?! its nice that u n Cat are full of wisdom n know how 2 cheer us up *  x


Just wanted to highlight this..... see Cat, we are full of wisdom..... not a pair of nutters  

I think I can say for both of us that we have either been thro or seen pretty much everything on the TTC madness  So if we don't know the answers, we know someone that does 

This will make you smile.... was going to  DH tonight, but I can hear him Zzzz already (he has a very loud snore ) Any bets on whether I can wake him at all, or If not I can  him without waking him


----------



## abbybella

Had a rubbish nights sleep, gave up in the end and got up  

Hey Shelle. Are they continuing to scan you each cycle? You on 200 clomid? If it doesn't work you should push them for the injectables.. plus scans. They do that at our hospital.

Hey we always knew you and Cat were full of wisdom (and not nutters)   I have learnt sooo much about my body since starting this ttc lark

Cat i swore on one of my posts the other day (not a really rude word) and it censored me automatically   Does it do that for all naughty words?


----------



## Shellebell

Abby ~ Most of the naughty words have auto censors   unless you use a capital letter and the censor is looking for everything in lower case, iykwim.  
I have had 2 cycles where they have scaned. She wants just bloods for the next 2 cycles until I see her again. And yes on max dose of 200 for the past 3 ish cycles I think


----------



## PoDdy

Hi All   ,
Well, I spoke too soon....AF arrived a day early and I have had the shortest cycle I have ever had EVER 28 days.  This means that I got my CD21 prog test done on the right day (7 days ago and I have a 14 day luteal phase) so, with a result of 24, does that mean it was likely to be an immature eggy?  I am confused because I thought that anovulatory cycles tended to be longer and I did see a clear temperature shift....

Like Cat/Shell are right, and I'm not getting hung up on the charts, I just wondered how I might have got an immature egg...?

Ho Hum, I always think CD1 is a positive place to be, as you get to try again.  We're starting to get into reading up all about IVF and IUI, which, although we pray we will not need, is the next step and one which the con will point us towards early next year....

PoD 
P.S Not long until we can use these icons


----------



## DK

Hi ladies how are we all today?xx


----------



## Shellebell

PoDdy said:


> PoD
> P.S Not long until we can use these icons


ARRRGGHHH NNNOOOOOOOOOO you will start Cat off  

Big  for AF arriving, not sure about your cycle


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK,
I'm good.  I'm working from home this afternoon, as I was supposed to be going for another progesterone blood test, but AF beat me to it and now there is no point in going!

How are you feeling?  Hope the pain is subsiding.

Hi Shell,
Sorry, I didn't know Cat was prone to icon out bursts, I just wanted to be the first  
PoD


----------



## Shellebell

No Cat is VERY addicted to Xmas


----------



## PoDdy

Cool! She will be able to keep our spirits up!  
I tend to feel super-Christmassy in October and I'm fed up with it by December LOL!  

PoD


----------



## MistyW

Aw, I love Chrimbo.  It's New Year I hate    All that dancing around and being happy, bah humbug.  I'm staying in this year and going to bed early  

Re: Anovulatory cycles... My cycles shortened from regular 28 days to between 24 and 26.  Doc did bloods and said I wasn't ovulating, so it proves you never can tell  

Hope you are OK anyhows, AF is evil.


----------



## Topkat08

Good afternoon girlies,

aww PoDsY im sorry to hear that af came hun   new cycle new start ay x 

Gawd i hate x-mas, im fed up of it already lol x much prefer the new year, but i suppose they are both good excuses to get ''merry'' LOL x Lets hope i get blessed before then tho     wouldnt that be a nice x-mas pressie?! x 

DK hows the pain today hun?! x 

Shelle did u jump on ur hubby last night?!  lol x 

Well can u believe it is kinda snowing up here on n off   how crazy is this weather?! x


----------



## MistyW

Snowing Topkat?  Where are you?

It's freezing here too, my poor chickens with their bare feet


----------



## Fire Opal

TK

don't know why but don't know what to say on here at the mo  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

OK now this weather is freaking me out....   The snowflakes have got thick   

Misty im in Wolverhampton (wasnt born here tho, sourthen girl me  )

Aww FO whats wrong hun?! whats got ya feeling down?!


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon girlies,

TK Hows you today? The weather here is cold and v windy. Roll   and get few days off work..wehay!!

I am still feeling a bit sicky,headachey and so so tired.I hate 150mg!! 

Pod,Hon sorry about your af arriving...Lets hope we all get a BFP for christmas....it looks like we are all in our new cycles now roughly the same time 

FO,I know its hard hun  for you x

Hiya Misty,Im not going to enjoy xmas that much cant relax and have few drinkies either this year   but if baby inside I wont mind missing out!


----------



## MistyW

Wolverhampton?  That's not too far away from here.  No wonder it's so flipping cold then.  I've got a scarf and hat on... indoors!!

Now where's my chilblain cream


----------



## MistyW

Hiya Rees, you can get some nice non-alcoholic drinks too!  Just treat yourself to a silver goblet and you won't feel like you're missing out  

There's still time yet for a BFP before Christmas    I really hope that you and the other girls on here get some good news soon x


----------



## DK

Good afternoon, TK, FO, Bubs, Shell, MistyW, Pod, wouldloveababycat, And all the other lovley ladies i may have missed!

Sorry not been on all day and replied to everyone lovley comment and thinking of me! Been to london to my hospital as im poorly with another cond!

TK, Pains are not as bad today still there but not as bad(still hurt though)  
Got very sore throat though and very dizzy!  

How is everyone?


----------



## PoDdy

Hi 

Thanks for the info Misty, I never realised a short cycle was a sign of not ovulating!  You learn something every day!

Hi TK  

Hi FO, sounds like you've lost your pep at the moment, hopefully it will be back soon  

Hiya Rees,
Did you hear about that study that women living together end up with simultaneous cycles....maybe that's what's happening to us lot  

Ahhhh DK, sounds like you are having a rough time of it sweety  

Just as I started typing we have had hale - it's winter already    Got to go out in it to walk the doglett  

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

We've had lots of hale in Bath


----------



## Topkat08

Hay DK glad the pain arent as bad hun   im sorry to hear thhat u've fallen ill with something else. x

FO where are u hun?!

Rees lets see if santa knows we've been good girls   lol x how r u hun? x

Yep Misty it is  freezing   where are the hot flushes when i want them?  

 PoDsY

Am i the only one with snow then?!


----------



## DK

TK: Its a cond i have had since i was 17....Had a major life threatening op nov 06 and still have to have reg check ups weekly! FUN!  

We do not have snow here, extremly cold though!   Put the heating on  

How are you this afternoon pod?


----------



## Fire Opal

i'm here tk

feeling v tired today but nice not having a head ache from the clomid,
trying to keep my pecker up,but my friend getting pg has really upset me  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

im sorry to hear that DK hun   hope ur feeling better soon hun x 

aww FO that must be horrible x i know when i firrst found out my sister was pg with her first i had mixed feelings, i was pleased for her but at the same time so so jealous x but it will get easier   x


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon.

Pritty please bring xmas BFP pressies   

Hey Pod,

Yes I read that.Guess were all boucning off each other,maybe well all get BFP's together too       

Hey Misty,whats a silver goblet  

TK Im ok thanks hun,just very tired and feel a bit exhausted from pills   How about you hun?any news?

Has anyone read about the pinapple thing,is supposed to be good whilst TTC I have had two glasses today.  yummy!

And anouther strange thing noticed my veins alot on (')(') last night,whats that about?


----------



## MistyW

Aw, FO, sorry you're feeling sad. 

Katie/DK - Glad the pains are a bit better. I was worried about you!

It's true about women who live together having their cycles at the same time.  I have shared flats with loads of girls, and it always happens - strange!  Also, whoever I sit next to at work gets pregnant!  It's true!!! Hope I bring some baby dust to you lot. I've got used to other people getting preggers now, and me being left behind.  I'm kind of resigned to the fact now that it's just me, dh and the dog.  I'll keep hoping though  

Rees - veiny ()() is a good sign, isn't it?  Silver Goblets make drinking cheap wine a lot more pleasurable, that is my cost cutting tip of the day


----------



## PoDdy

Crikey, it's cold out there!

I'm, fine thanks everyone for asking.  Lots of AF pains, but been for a lie down, but I don't feel down or anything.  

Yo TK!

DK, sorry to hear you have to be checked weekly, you'll be a Dr yourself with that many appointments  

Hey Misty, 
There were 4 women in my house when I was growing up and I never seemed to join their cycles....weird, but I know it happens, my friend reckons I should live with her for a bit, as she seems to drag people into her cycle  

Sounds a bit weird, but I have always thought my cycles were a bit irregular as I work mostly with men.....

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Misty,

I though it was a good sign but I am only on day 5 today? Mmmm it maybe clomid.

Can anyone help me with my chart,can anyone see my clomid chart...?help me stuck?

Well strange all cycling together


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Rees,
I can see the chart, but there are no points or lines on it.....TK is pretty good at sorting these things out.

Oh TK, oh TK, where are you?
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

lol PoDsY, glad ur not feeling down hun   are u on clomid this cycle?! x

Rees we can see ur chart but ur not putting ur data in x


----------



## Rees1978

TK..
Oh where do I put the data.confused


----------



## Topkat08

Rees ~ When u log on and u can see ur chart, u should see the calendar just above it. Click on the date n then enter ut temp. x


----------



## Rees1978

TK..I got it,I will do that when I get home tonight or tomorrow am. Thanks


----------



## PoDdy

Hmmmmm....should I take clomid or not......  I think I'd like to do another natural cycle to see what happens and then use the one cycle of clomid I have left for when I get desperate, perhaps over Christmas.  

I have to say that although I didn't feel like my symptoms on clomid were that bad, I am enjoying being off of it, especially the mood swings (although I have had my moments this month   )  Also, my Fertility coordinator lady said she would chat to the con about me after my next prog blood test if they were still low, so I'd like to keep 'the conditions' the same.  I seriously think that we are just waiting for a referal now.....the L&D gives a 6 month window of possible conception, but if the 'ol ovaries aren't doing what they should, then there is no point hanging around....

PoD


----------



## Fire Opal

one thing i will say is i so nearly bought a kitten last night, been on for ages about getting one,
know we have enough nimals and having a kitten would be more hassle, but just wantsome thing to love i think   

was saved from my   by a friend who has been signed off work with stress and has asked to come and stay for a few days with her 18 week old PUPPY so excited as my to doggys will love it and i can squeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzze it lots,
can't wait 

little ray of sunshine  

fo


----------



## DK

Sorry to ask but can one see my chart on FF.com??

Yesterday it says i was 3DPO Now it just says 21days! CONFUSED.com hehe!


----------



## Topkat08

No probs Rees x

aww bless ya PoDsY, the break from clomid does make ya feel more ''normal'' (well some people anyway, think ur normally a bit   lol) u never know the one u keep for over x-mas might be the one to bring that nice bfp x-mas pressie     x  Have u thought of what ur next step is... as in IVF or IUI first?! x Lets hope it doesn't come to that tho x 

I was gonna drop my clomid down to 50mg so i had 2 months left but then when i got the earlier appointment for Tues i didn't see the point. 
Does anyone know what the next step after clomid is?! I know i will have my tubes checked but what happens after that?! The reason i ask is we might need to appeal for the NHS funded tx n i dont want to let it gets right on top of us before start the appeal process iykwim x 

Aww FO why didnt u get the kitty?! my dp brought me my lil Bandit n when we got him he was only 7 weeks old, dp says he's got pride of place everywhere (except the bedroom  ) but they are no hassle, not as much as dogs anyway coz they only want a lil fuss, feeding n toys n they are happy x Trying to talk dp into getting another one so Bandit has company but he's not having any of it.....Yet


----------



## Fire Opal

a would love a kitten but with my 2 dogs i have 2 G pigs 1 rabbit and also little rodent type things called Degu's ( said Deegoo can from chilli, grown up pets) so really i have enough to care for.

oh god totally dark out the shop window, off home in a bit, back later  

fo


----------



## Rees1978

OMG Pitch black outside my office window,only me left in office and its raining too


----------



## Fire Opal

safe trip home to all you gals

keep safe and warm


----------



## Topkat08

Oh FO im with ya now! No i dont think a kitty is advised then coz when it gets bigger all those lil animals will be breakfast  

Yep it is dark outside! Rees how come ur on ur own in the office?!


----------



## Rees1978

TK, I work in a little offie inside a big office and my shifts are 9.30 to 6pm as I do the lates and during the day there are 3 of us but from 4.30 its me on me lonesome!  Mmm going to put the new fire on when I get home,dressing gown and slippers..cosey cosey  

FO,I have lots of animals to a 15 month cat called jerry,I LOVE him to bits hes my fur baby! and I have a staff bull terrior called Sampson hes 6 and also finally a rabbit about 16 month called henry.so a house full of boys including hubby!! But its just nice to have something to love I agree,if I have a boythats 5 boys in the house


----------



## DK

Guess u ladies missed the post about seeing and helping me with my chart?

Ladies i have given up this month though!

I will still do my temp but not worrying if it happens or not this month,think i started charting and temping testing etc to late and now worrying me so that wont help!

DH brought home from wrk with him a clearblue monitor bless him(so expensive)would rather flowers hehe! No thats so sweet of him, so once AF comes i will start temping straight away and using that!!!!!!



Thank you all for the support so far and in this


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Katie and Darren,

I can see your chart hun on ff.com,I only figured mine out today  

I would keep charting now as you should see a dip before af comes...


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK,
I think the next step is different for everyone.  I imagine they'll sort out checking your tubes before any other treatment, but who knows.....I would def. point out that you will need to appeal, so if they are likely to suggest IVF you will need more time.

I always thought we would be reffered to IUI first, but when we spoke to the con, he said IVF might be better....will find out why when we see him in FEB!!!! Going to try to push for a quicker appointment, already been schmoozing the coordinator ladies, but really need to give ourselves every chance to try naturally.....IVF feels so final  

Ahhhh DK, that is so sweet, my DH resents spending money on the hpt, let alone something that would cost that much! Saving, saving, saving!
PoD


----------



## DK

Rees Could you see all 8 inputs? when i log on it from the link only shows one ummmmm!!!!!! 

Confused!

I had a big dip today, temp has been 36.5 for 4 days then today it was 36.2...(didnt sleep that well thought, plus jack was up early, plus terrible sore throat)Could that mean my AF is on her way? or maybe ovulation!

Pod it is sweet aint it, i keep asking him how much it cost and kept keeling me off and to be pleased bless him! Looked on line there about £80 so sweet bless him a  and   for Darren hehe!


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Katie Yes I can see all of them..so Im not sure hun,sorry.TK will know  

Oh so sweet of your dh bless him..


----------



## DK

Any help or info pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee TK  xx


----------



## Rees1978

Bye for now speak soon off home now from work....long day


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK,
Can't see your chart, but if your temp dropped, wait to see what happens tomoz.

Some girlies see a dip the day before ov, but also sleep can affect it.  Also, I find my temp plummets (from 36.8 to 36.0) the day before or day of AF.  But, you are only on CD21 and we know that you did ov at some point   

I think our new slogan should be "If in doubt, get BMSing"  

Let me know when TK has sorted it, I'd love to take a look at what's happening hun.

PoD


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tis Nearly the Season to be Jolly tra la la la la la la la la 


Nutters us Shelley ummmm 

 Its ok you are quite safe from us .. we might be NUTTY but we are quite safe 
Cat x


----------



## PoDdy

Uhhhhh Ohhhhhhh....what have I started

Evening Cat  

Sorry to write and run, but I'm off to watch Blade III, I taped it last night and only saw 30mins, as I was too sleepy  

PoD


----------



## DK

Pod: 36.0, 36.4, 36.2, 36.3, 36.5, 36.5, 36.5, 36.2(today)Could this be that i have ov'd today?or could it mean my AF is on her way??
Or just cause i slept terrible! Sorry TMI!!!!!!! ALERT!!!!! I had terrible diarea last night, does any one get this before ovulating

I have a terrible sore throat, back ache, cramps and terrible pains in my knees and calfs(like i get before af comes)...

Please help in going crazy!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nothing at all hunny   haha

Katie 

Cat x


----------



## DK

wouldloveababycat can you shed any light on this for me?

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Katie   to be honest hunny there are so many things that can vary your temp including having a bad nights sleep that it drove me   doing it and my Drs said not to do it as it would cause more stress than it helped.. if you are having bms every couple of days around the general time of ovulation then you stand just as much chance hunny of getting a BFP as if you do your temps every day and scare yourself half to death over the changes   I would love to be able to tell you for sure what was happening but because so many things can alter it ..including feeling unwell .. so best just to relax hunny have as much bms as you can and relax  

Do your cycles tend to be regular hunny ? Do you get any scans ? How long are your cycles ?

Cat x


----------



## Dilee-99

Evening Ladies

Its cold here too. little snow flakes on way home in the dark!! but hey ho its the time to be Jolly....... I loves xmas too and cant wait!! Hopefully it will be the last xmas without a bambino so gonna make it special xx

Pods Hey Ya, now I have long cycles the last few years fom 33 to 52 days and have not been known to ov. I really dont think you should concentrate on your cycle length too much as it drives u nuts....... your blood tests if done at the right time 7 days dpo you should get accurate progesterone levels which tell you if its happened and if its high enough to sustain early preg. I was told over 30 indicates ov so not sure if 24 indicates immature egg or if maybe you just have natural higher levels of progesterone. dunno if that helps lol   

I know I keep thinking about iui and IVF and dont want to jump ahead but I am the kinda person who wants to know the ins and outs plus our cons seemed fairly sure we will need it but L&D may have other ideas. Also thought about contacting borne hall and going to look round at next open day and get info as this is where we will prob be sent for treatment and think they encourage you to make contact early xx

Rees - hope you good, feels good to be on new cycle huh. Not surprised u feel icky on 150mg but try to think     and take each day as it comes, we will be here for ya   Also I hear pineapple good for lots of things so eat quite a bit and its yummy xx


Katie Sorry you have other problemstoo, hope you are finding ff a good support.

DK glad you feeling a bit better  ^hugme

TK Hey Lovely... whats after clomid? If only we all knew ay, I find it hard not knowing whats next so I try to focus on the next step and make sure we have a plan for at least two months ahead e.g this month increase clomis, temp,opk and have lots of bms. found out refferal gone so will contact L&D find out how long till app and make sure I know what I'm doing until then. For us both having fertility issues will be different but sounds reasonable that they will check out tubes before xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

more random stuff lol...

AF is s**t, bleeding very heavy (soz tmi) and major pains but start round two tonight so a step closer to poss ov       

praying for no worse SE on higher dose and just trying to be positive. Looking forward to a great busy long wk end.

Just love taking charge of your fertility book, I like to know it all lol, highly recommend girls who have not got it.

its cold and I have to go get milk and bread from shop    had a great nights sleep last night too!! 

roll on santa!

where is Bubs?? 

I have no pets   .....sad I know but my dog died and I work too long to leave another one now xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

oops and hello everyone else too, I;m a bid     tonight


----------



## harmony802005

hi there ladies
Sorry i havent been on here for a long time hunnies i have been in hospital since thursday with serve pain i had a scan and basically my left ovary is enlarge to cut a very long story i am having it taken out but for now i am stuck on morphine patches again,having such a bad time but just wanted to let you lot know,i was going to do a catch up on pages but it wld take ages and i shouldnt even be on ther net,catch up soon ladies xxx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies how are we all this morning!


----------



## JW3

Hi,

Harm - lovely to hear from you  , so sorry about your ovary, you have been through so much already, we're still all here thinking about you,

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Harm,
Sorry I missed your post last night   Hope the morphine is making you feel a lot less pain sweety. Say hi to Claire from us and look after each other  

Morning DK, I hope Cat's words of wisdom have helped.  You can't read anything into your temps until the end of the cycle really.  I just use it to check that I did/didn't ovulate (and if I can when to get my prog level checked). Have you been checking your CM?  This is often a better indication, but clomid can have a drying effect (I ended up with none!)

PoD


----------



## DK

Cat, TK, Pod, Fo, Jenny, Bubs, Dilly and all my other lovely lady friends..

Thank you all for the help and support!

Pod yh cats words helps im going do my temp but not worry about it to be honest less likely of falling then! When AF Comes i going to start using that monitor and temp so hopefuly all that will help! Going to see about getting them pills to thicken lining!

My AF can range from 14days gap to 6months gap hehe! Its all due to this illness i have so cant win really hehe!

xxxx


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning everyone, 

How are you all today. 

Hi Dill,thanks hun,feel the same today very tired too,how you doing? Last night of clomid tonight,thank the lord!! 

Just had my glass of pinapple juice,got to get more of that.

My temp has risen today,going to update my chart shotly.

Pod,how you doing hun,you seem in the christmas spirit already! Can I ask you know when you take your temp in the morning BBT Do I take it at 6/6.30 as that is when dh alarm goes off but I do go back to sleep until 7.30,or do I take it at 7.30? Mm


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Rees,
Do it when DH's alarm goes off. Don't worry if you are half asleep, just keep the thermometer near, shove it in your mouth and wait for it to beep! I have one with a memory function, so I switch it off after it beeps and check what the temp was when I'm up and about. Yours may have a memory, to access mine I have to hold the 'on' switch down for a few seconds. Mine only cost about £10 and is a Vicks child one LOL!

Just wanted to post this reply I had from my Fertility co-ordinator lady:
Hi,
There is no rule of thumb as cycles can vary, however on a natural cycle we would expect progesterone levels above 30 to indicate ovulation (on clomid above 40 but less than 100 ) Lets test your progesterone again next cylce.
Best wishes
Denise 

I knew the min was 30, but on clomid I was always over 100!! At least I know I was a good responder LOL

Oh, which xmas piccy shall I use...mmmm this one 

Whoops, forgot it is  on Friday!

PoD


----------



## DK

Hi pod!

So is what denise said good or bad news for you??

I have just been called by gemma our fertitly nurse and said my gp has asked to have another scan as pains still bad to be honest though even she agrees they keep having trouvles seeing my left side(know i have one as seen on hsg)and causes more pain so has asked me to have blood test to check hormones as today is day 21 and check no water infection! Ummmmmmm   im scared!...


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
It's flipping freezing, brrrrrrrrrr.

Harmony - so sorry to hear that you haven't been well.  You seem to have one hurdle after another    Do you definitely have to have the op?

Hello to everybody else here too!

Just been watching Russell Brand and Jonathan Ross's call to Manuel.  It was appalling.  How could they be so cruel?  I used to love Russell Brand, but what he did was stupid    I think Jonathan Ross should be sacked  

Lots of animal lovers on here! With loving partners too!  Really, we mustn't beat ourselves up about all this, because life is still good  

I've finally stopped staring at my pack of Clomid.  AF due this weekend, so be able to take my first pill ever in just a few days.  Really excited!!!!  I haven't ovulated in so long   Please let it work!!!

Hi DK - Why you scared, sweetheart?  It's just routine check up, and it will help in the long run   Please don't be sad, you make me sad too


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Misty,

Yes it is cold and very icy aswell 

How you doing today hun? Im ok v tried though.. 

I wonder if we will get trick or treaters knocking on Friday night


----------



## JW3

DK - hope you are ok  , it is scary all this stuff really hope things work out for you


----------



## butterflywings

Hiya
        i have posted this elsewhere but just came across this thread and thought my post would be better placed here
Since my last ivf my periods are up the shoot, my periods have always been light and lasted 5 days, But since July my period now only lasts 2 days. I have started Clomid and my doctor said to take it day 5 of my cycle for 5 days 50mg.
The thing is i am not on my period on day 5 ..is that ok?
i have just started it yesterday as it was day 5 even though my period had stopped.. and so far the only side affect i have (although a horrible side affect) i have this enormous headache my head feels like someone has whacked an axe right through the middle of my head..
xxxxx


----------



## MistyW

Hi Butterfly
Sorry to hear about your thumping headache.  I haven't started the Clomid yet, so can't really advise you about this.  Just wanted to pop by and say hello.
I've been told to take Clomid day 2 - 6, so some of those pills will be taken on days when I'm not bleeding either.
I've just checked the instruction leaflet and it says, "Start to take your tablets within the first five days of spontaneous or induced menstrual bleeding.  If you have not had a recent menstrual bleed then you may start at any time".
Not sure if I've been any help, but somebody will probably be along to put your mind at rest.

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It doesn't matter how long your period lasts hunny ..just count it from the first day of full bleeding, if period starts in the afternoon then start counting from the following day   

Hope you are all doing ok today  

Great tips for dried up CM ..is preseed (which you can buy from e-bay) it is one of the few sperm friendly lubricants for when ttc and also you can take the cough medicine that loosens up phlegm the child versions are best as they come with less additives etc .. (you obviously take this via mouth rather than use it as a lubricant but it helps loosen things up down there) 

Cat x


----------



## DK

Hi CAt an misty how are we this afternoon

Every one is quiet at the mo!!!!!

Butterfly i have never heard of taking it at day 5 only ever day 2-6 but you must do as the con said for you to do he/she knows best!

Can i ask has anyone put on weight on clomid?i am on my first cycle and seem to have put on weight! X


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK I did hunny ..lots it does apparently make you hungrier but I think it makes you gain weight too   

I am ok just on my lunch at work .. finished now so better do some work !

Cat x


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello all

Yes i put on nearly a stone, mosty on my (.Y.), also never feel full and could eat loads

B wings I get really bad head aches and flickering light in my eyes in the mornings, i get lots of SE, thats why i'm having a month off it.

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Oh no I forgot my met today,dont want to take 3 clomid and 3 mets together that will make me sick..what should I do  

Hi Pod,I have done my chart now and I think I have the same thermometer as you,I will take it when dh alarm goes off!


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
I'm counting down to summer already... I miss the sun!
My GP warned me about weight gain. I think it's one of the common side effects.  Not nice, especially in the party season.  I was trying to lose some weight before starting the tabs so I had a head start, but seeing as I just munched an orange flavour kit kat (YUM - highly recommended) I don't think it's going too well  
Hi Rees, not sure about how to take the tabs.  Is it too late to take the Met now?


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Misty,

Yes I hate the fact that I have put on about 1 stone,bigger bum and thighs  but my boobies are now a c cup was an a..

Hopefully this will be the last clomid for me at 150mg i feel so bloated,my tummy feels massive.

I am still at work wont get home until 7pm and there at home...whoops!!


----------



## Shellebell

Rees1978 said:


> Oh no I forgot my met today,dont want to take 3 clomid and 3 mets together that will make me sick..what should I do


You taking your met with your meals right  It doesn't matter if you forget, just take the usual dose with your dinner. They don't have to be taken at the same time every day, but it helps your body to 'digest' them at regular intervals


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Shell,

Thanks for your reply,yes I take them at breaky,lunch and dinner.as when I take the clomid it makes me feel sick and when I take all 3 mets together that does too..just worried as have to take all six


----------



## bubkin

hey ladies sorry if i haven't been on much, just don't wanna feel like i am upsetting anyone. 

i have midwife booked for 19th nov, and i am having a private scan on thw 10th nov, just to make sure everything is ok. 

how are you all, FO, TK, Rees, DK and anyone i may have missed.

Hey Harm, sorry to hear about your op, but at least it will mean no more pain and you can come off your morphine patches.   i hope you feel better soon

Bubsxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hiya Bubs,  great to hear from you, how you feeling?  What did the Dr say about the pains?
Also, I was just wondering, are you still charting? 
Looking forward to seeing the scans  
PoD


----------



## Topkat08

Good Afternoon ladies,

U have been busy  

Dilly ~ hope ur alright hun. thanks for ur msg, i think once i've had my tubes checked i'll proberly feel more positive coz at the mo for all we know i could have 2 blocked tubes or something so all the clomid wont make a difference but that should get sorted soon  

 PoDsY how u doing?! will ya stop with the xmas piccies   lol x 

Misty ~ how r u?! yep its freezing 

Rees ~ i see u have done ur chart hun   i hope we only get a couple of trick or treaters, dont want 2 be up n down all evening   

Butterfly ~ as the others have said, still continue with the clomid even if af has stopped. Good luck with any tx  

DK ~ im sorry 2 hear that u need more tests hun but hopefully u will get everything sorted 

Cat ~ how ru hun?! u seem to be in the xmas spirit  

Harm ~ its good 2 hear from u hun. So sorry to hear about ur ovary hun. I really do hope u can get everything sorted a.s.a.p  

FO   how r u today hun?! 

Hay Shelle, hope ur alright. 

Sorry if i have missed anyone x 

Has anyone else noticed how we have been dumped by all the lucky ladies who are now UTD?!   feel used now   x


----------



## Topkat08

P.S for all those seasonal girlies.......


----------



## PoDdy

Hi TK   sorry about the xmas piccies  

 no I'm not!   

teeeeeheeeeee!

I don't think we've been dumped...I just think they are leaving room for the more needy    besides, bubs is here  

PoD


----------



## JW3

Bubs great news about the prviate scan - not very long away let us know how it goes  , you re not upsetting anyone gives us hope that it does work  

TK - yes we have been dumped haven't we?  Ha, ha  

Well did ov test last night and was a smiley face - pity can't do anything about it this month, got bit of pain today as well  thinking about ringing the clinic up
 - roll on next month


----------



## Rees1978

Hi TK,

Hopefully we will be UTD before xmas...and that will be our pressie    

I need few days off,CLOMID..Argghhh!!


----------



## PoDdy

Ahhhhh Rees, and you're only on CD5!   stay calm hun.

Hi Jenny,
I'd give anything to see that darn   on an opk....maybe I will try again with them this month.  Not sure how you can resist BMS you nutter   

TK, that was the most disurbing halloween piccie ever! LOL

PoD


----------



## JW3

Hi Poddy - yes is good news that the OPK is working at least and it was spot on day 14, so hopefully this will help me get it right next time.  Well I think I could be swayed on the BMS but DH is not at all going to be swayed on this he is really the sensible one he's not coming anywhere near me  .  I really wanted to take your charting advice but have been having real trouble sleeping and therefore its been all over the place so used the opk instead.  I know its my money down the drain but I did find the digital one much easier to know whether it was a positive result or not.  

TK - pictures are fab


----------



## Rees1978

Yes I know Pod,last night of clomid but this high dosage is killing me felt rough and sicky since Saturday   thanks for the


----------



## MistyW

Aw Rees, sorry you feeling sick and forgot your pills!!!

What does OPK mean?  And what about UTD?  Can't you tell I'm new to all this  

I just picked a beautiful giant gourd for din dins tonight - spent the last few months watering and nurturing it and was feeling really proud.  I turned my back for 2 minutes and my dog snaffled it!!!
I should have grabbed it back, but he seemed to be having such a good time that I took some pics instead    The chickens enjoyed the leftovers too.  Poor dh, he doesn't know how close he came to getting a delicious curry.  Still I might put a fried egg on top of his beans on toast.  Now, that's what I call gourmet cooking


----------



## JW3

UTD is up the duff and OPK is an ovulation test kit


----------



## bubkin

Hey Ladies, 

Dr, was a junior...... all she did is got out the wheel gave me EDD and said to speak to reception about bookin in with midwife.  i am still feeling hunky dorey not real signs any more apart from wind, tiredness and  food repeating on me but hey lol.

My scan should show a sac/sacs but we won't see too much else possibly a heart beat.

I do occasionally get the therm out but not really charting anymore

trying to work out whats going on, as when i tested with my cb i got indication i was 2-3 weeks since conception which would make me 5 weeks by doctors calcs but i am only just come up 6 week, maybe my HCG is high, maybe its twins?  arrrrgggghhhh lol hence the scan really just to see what is happening in there


----------



## MistyW

Hi Jenny thanks for answering that.  UTD   I like it   OPK stands for Ovulation Test Kit?  Why isn't it OTK then?   

Hi Bubs, glad you feeling well.  Bet you're really excited about the scan.  You give hope to all of us x


----------



## MistyW

Ovulation Prediction Kit!  Only just got it whilst standing outside waiting for the chickens to go in


----------



## butterflywings

Thankyou all so much for your helpful replys... 

im a little worried thought as my doctor said take on day 5 for 5 days but everywhere ive read people seem to take day 2 
why would i have to take day 5?
i have a very regular 28 day cycle.. so confused why i had to start day 5... my doctor although fabulous in every other area he has little knowledge on infertility so im worried he has got this wrong., i phoned my surgery and they said do as instructed by gp... Arghhh
has anyone else started day 5?
xxx


----------



## Hope34

Hi all!

I loved the snow yesterday....it looked so pretty this morning! Fortunately I had the time to appreciate it as I am on school hols!! I even did some Christmas shopping today!

I have n't logged on for a couple of days so had to do alot of reading to catch up! I hope you feel better FO - I feel exactly like you alot of the time and it does my head in.  I've got two family 'dos' this weekend with SIL and her newborn baby at both and I am bracing myself for it now. 

Butterfly- Welcome! I only started using this website a couple of weeks ago and finding it so useful.  Hope the 'axe in your head' feeling wears off.

Bubs- It's nice to hear how you are getting on.  I agree with Jenny that it gives us all hope!

DK- hope you are not in pain.

Harm- I have not spoken to you before but reading that you had a miscarriage in the summer like me and now you are in hospital again my heart goes out to you.  Sending you a MASSIVE hug.  

This cycle (round 2 100mg clomid) I had 3 follicles and scans showed they ovulated.  I am now obsessing about whether my progesterone will be higher this cycle as last one was low (26.5) and Con said that it would be due to poor quality egg.  I can't feel the effects of progesterone like I think I normally do when not on Clomid i.e. my boobs don't feel heavy or sore....feel negative about this month already and that's just stupid isn't it? I just keep thinking that I must churn out low grade egss like a knackered chicken!!

Does anyone know how you put on the pink writing at the bottom that tells others your ttc credentials?!!

Sorry to be needy xx


----------



## Hope34

Whoops- forgot to say Butterfly that I take tablets day 2-6. x


----------



## Topkat08

aww PoDsY i thought it was kinda cute... was thinking of dressing up my lil kitty like the one on the left 

Aww Rees u've only got one more lot to take hun then hopefully u might start feeling a lil better as long as the S.E's are worse  

Butterfly hope ur alright hun. Sorry if i am truthful i cant say i've heard of someone being told to take clomid from day 5 onwards but im sure ur cons has his/hers reasons for this  

Bubs how r u hun?! not long to go before ur scan. Has it sunk in yet?! x 

Hope i know its hard hun but u must try n stay positive   i was a really negative person (and still am) but my dp mentioned it to my cons at our last appointment n he confirmed that being negative adds to the problems conceiving   remember we're all here for u x
The get the pink writing at the bottom u need to write it in the signature box hun x

Sorry got a question hopeing someone will be able to help with (i was told but cant remember  ) what is it called when they check ur tubes?! Whats the difference between them (laparoscopy & lap n dye) i was told by my cons that it will be a day thing at the hospital as i will be under GA, so what am i having done?! is it through ur belly button or ur   iykwim ive been told loads of different things by different ppl n its starting to freak me out  LOL x


----------



## Hope34

Hi TK- Thanks for the pep talk.  I've slapped myself round the face   now and I'm ok! 

I had a hysteroslapinograph (something like that anyway) and they put a little catheter through your cervix and squirt dye whilst you lie on a bed beneath an xray type thing then you watch the dye go in to your uterus and tubes on a screen.  It wasn't particularly pleasant but it wasn't that bad either and you don't have to stay in or anything- just in and out in about 1 hour. it just tells you if your tubes are patent (i.e open) but it doesn't tell you about how the cillia work etc.  My understanding is that it is more simple and basic than a lap and dye.  

Sorry to be a div but what is the signature box?!

Hope xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Butterfly   I would query that hunny .. as like you say most people take it from days 2-5 but it may be they are trying new methods but worth querying to put your mind at rest 

Hope   YAY Christmas shopping  

Rees   I would just take the one metformin with your meal this evening and then start again tomorrow it won't make a massive difference hunny  

Bubkin      for your scan hunny 

Misty   It can take a while to get your head around all the abbreviations can't it   you will get there hunny 

Jenny   Can understand why you are tempted but it could lead to heartbreak and complications so DH is being very wise  

Pod   I am going to have to start doing OPK's again to see if anything is going on in there .. hopefully I won't keep spilling the wee overmyself like I used to   hope you get that   very soon     

TopKat   How are you doing hunny  

Big   to everyone else 

Cat x


----------



## DK

Cat what about me hunny  

Well im back from the hospital now bloody women hurt me and it still bleeding, past out as im feeling so dizzy and light headed at the mo!

How are we all tonight ladies! 

Glad you see you back bubs! Good luck with the scan please let us know!

Well what do we think to the halloween back ground hehe! COOLLLL


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK..Sorry hunny did I miss you off   I am such a slacker   its cos my Dad came in halfway through doing it so lost touch on who I had done   what did you have done hunny for her to make you bleed  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Gawd what have they done to this site...all halloweeny lol

Hay Cat, im good thanks hun. Howru?!

Hope thanks for explaining that hun, were u under GA for that or not?!

To add the pink writing...Click on ''Profile'' up the top n on ur left hand side u should see ''Forum Profile Information'' click that then scroll down to where it says ''signature'' then get typing. hope this has helped ya hun 

P.S one for the ladies... Hope u like it PoDsY


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOOH errr missus thats a bit cheeky   

I am ok hunny .. going to be missing weigh in tomorrow as my weigh in counsellor is on holiday might have to go and get weighed in Boots tomorrow ..I don't possess scales at home as I would be far too obsessive ..

The HSG is usually done without a general anaesthetic but you are advised to take painkillers before you have it done hun ..some people don't find it painful at all ..I found it painful when the dye went in but afterwards was fine ..so was just a matter of gritting my teeth ..

Can't decide if I like this halloween theme or not ..it makes you feel a bit sick  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

LOL Cat...

I dont blame ya for not having scales at home, find u end up weighing urself everyday   Good luck for tomorrow  

Im with ya on this theme...dont know if i like it or not, dp thinks it looks good  

DK im sorry the nurse hurt ya hun, lets hope ur feeling better soon  

Ok now im confused... whats a HSG?! heres what i have been told bu my cons about it..''it will be a day thing at the hospital, under general anaesthetic n they will be checking my tubes with dye'' so i have done abit of research online n have found 2 different things, one where they do it just under ur belly button n dye through the cervix... is that done up ur *ahem*?!   wish i didnt look it up now lol x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh perhaps they will have a good look round whilst they are at it hunny ..its not a hysterscopy (sp) is it as I had one of those under general anaesthetic and that is where they go in through your cervix and have a look at your uterus etc have some lovely pics on my file now of my insides ..they did a biopsy as well as I had bled for so long .. that was fine hunny just had a few stomach pains like period pains afterwards but nothing major.. 

I think its fairly unusual for hsg to be done under ga but not unknown.. they go through your cervix ..its like having a smear as far as using a speculum type thing but they squirt dye up 

I def can't have scales at home every day ..it would be several times a day  

Cat x


----------



## JW3

TK - great picture very tasty, 

Think it may be lap & dye if said general anaesthetic - lap& dye is when  they put the dye in for the tubes its a laproscopy with this little extra thing.  TK you can get through it you'll be fine    .  There is an NHS leaflet my consultant gave me one beforehand which explained some but if you want more info let me know.  

DK -   hope you are ok

Hi Hope, Butterfly, Cat, Misty, FO, Poddy and everyone else


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh yes that sounds more like it .. I think the main side effect after that is pain from them blowing you up with gas .. peppermint is good for that and painkillers ..

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Thanks for that Jenny, been reading up about it ready for the appointment n although i know it will be fine, i cant help being curious n reading what i read it doesnt sound that pleasant, thanks god i'll be asleep lol x 

where do they put the dye?! is that through the small cut or up front?! iykwim


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk hunny just read ur post and thay go though the belly i had a lap/hypo/edmital biopsy,thay went though the belly button and though the pelvis hun,when u having it done?xxx


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Harmony    
How r u hun?! how did that sunday service go n has the priest been round yet?!

I havent got it booked yet but as that is the next step im preparing myself for it n doing my research ready for my appointment on the 4th lol x


----------



## harmony802005

hi tk
Ya the service was l;ovely hunny seems like a longtime ago as alot has happen then preist hasnt been round yet hun as i have been in hospital but i am hoping soon,u will be fine having the op hun r u having it done for investigations?x


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless ya. How r u feeling now?! when did u have ur operation?!

Yep need they done as the next step kinda thing before we find out whats next in the journey of ttc x need to know if its worth writing the appeal to get NHS funded tx now rather than wait n it gets right on top of us x


----------



## harmony802005

havent had my op yet hunny,see my gyn dr next week for an emergency appt as he has been on holiday i am hoping i will have it before xmas as i cant stand it anymore not even my morphine patches r helping :-(,u should be able to get it on the nhs hunny not sure how much it wld be private though,so how u been?


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless ya, it must be horrible, just keep ya feet up n dose yaself up on painkillers x   lets hope they can get it done before xmas.

I am getting the op on the NHS but if we need assisted conception then we wouldnt be eligable so planning ahead before it gets right on top of us   

Ive been alright i suppose, getting by day 2 day x what about u?! x


----------



## harmony802005

r babe bless her thanks i havent been good had a break down in hospital still feeling low at the mo i shouldnt even be on here i should be in bed but i just wanted to speak to ppl on here as i havent posted for abit,u know what i had no one come and see me in hospital just claire and that upset me so so much,claire has been fab love her to bits xxx


----------



## Topkat08

aww im sorry to hear that. Didnt ur friends/family even come n show support?! bet u'd be lost without claire. have u got ur feet up?! x


----------



## harmony802005

ya no one came up just claire due in the days and nights just felt me and claire needed so much support and no one did just feel all alone ya i got my feet up but in alot of pain hunny,i wasnt ment to come out of hospital yet thay wanted to keep me in till the 2nov but had to come home cause claire had to go back to work,im going to go and get back into bed in a mo just fancy a chat really hun xxx


----------



## Topkat08

You should of stayed in hun, at the end of the day ur health is the most important thing  at the mo. are u allowed to take any other painkillers with what u r on?! u really should contact the hospital again n tell them about the pain u are in. If u need to stay in then thats what u should do hun x


----------



## harmony802005

i couldnt of stayed in hun as claire wld of lost her job sweet,ya i am taking alot of tramdol and parecetmol but its not doing much and the patch is the highest i can go grr argg just feeling out of it feels like i am being stab by pokers i got to go back to bed in a mo shame my laptop doesnt work but i am on the damm desktop pc,i have an emergency appt with my gyn dr next week which is quite good as i only left the hospital yesterday and today an appt came though x


----------



## Topkat08

oh i see hun x the appointment came through quickly. lets hope this week goes quick so u can get it sorted   go n put ur feet up in bed hun   really do hope ur feeling better soon x


----------



## harmony802005

thanks tk im going to watch most haunted i think speak soon tk xxx


----------



## Topkat08

ok Harm x take it easy hun n look after urself   x


----------



## DK

Either harm and TK how are you both

How is all the other lovely ladies this evening

xxxx


----------



## VicG

Hi Harm, nice to see you back.  So sorry to here about the bad time you are having.  big   to you.  

TK - it does sound like you are having a laproscopy.  I have only had a Hycosy which wasn't under GA and was just like having a smear.  I have read that after a lap you should take it easy and have a few days off work so make sure you look after yourself and get a sick note.

Hi DK - Hows you doing??  Sorry to hear you are still suffering.  Hope your docs sort you our soon

Welcome butterfly - I grew up in Sunny Southend- on-Sea!  Don't live their now but used to love going down the golden mile  

Jenny - at least you can be postive that the clomid is working - I know its a shame that you are having to refrain this Mont but as least you should be feeling very positive for next and it sounds like your clinic are really looking after you.

I had my 21 day bloods on Tues - get the results on Monday so fingers crossed it shows ovulation and not overstimming!  Then am able to test on Tues but DH is away til Fri so am going to wait til then (althouth i expect AF will likely arrive and then i won't need to test!)

FO - you've been quiet today - hope your OK

Bubs - can't wait to hear news of your scan - bet you are well excited to find out how many you have on board!!

Hi Cat, Misty, Hope, ShelleBelle and any one else I have missed 

Its too 

Love and babydust to all  XXX


----------



## DK

VicG your doing a me and changing your name hehe confusing hehe!

Im ok thanks hun had to have a blood test today to make sure my hormes have calmed down after OHSS...Also check day 21 although its day 22 hehe!

You having a nice eveningxxx


----------



## VicG

Hi DK - its no name change for me - I just don't post everyday - my posts are a bit sporadic I am afraid.  I always log in and read how everyone is but often don't have much to say - I have been lucky and not sufered too much with side effects of the clomid (only being very thirsty and having really bad back ached for 3 or 4 days before ovulation).  But I still log on even when I have nothing to say to make sure that all you lovely ladies are doing OK )

I only just twigged that DK and Katie and Darren are the same person.

I am on my first 2ww and am really excited but trying not to get my hopes up!

What abot you - how you doing?


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey LADIES

I just realised I can see posts below whilst writting messages lol that helps remember what who has said....its all been brain work and memory until now  

It is cold but I loves the snow and halloween and xmas fun FUN fun xxx

Thanks for the pm's..... u know who u are  

No personals but pls read xxx

Yo Bubs all good news with the scan and stuff love, glad you got that sorted and are enjoying your first pg symptoms  

Not too many pesonals tonight too tied but Jenny or any 1 who does opks, do you do them same time each day? if so what time? I'm starting them again this month and have never had a positive before which may be true but I always struggle with going thirsty prior and end up doing them in luch break at work!!!

me too on clomid days 2 to 6 and would question taking it day 5 if you have 28ish day cycle?as the idea is you ov a wk or so later but every 1 is different I guess and their maybe a good reason for the advice but you need to check as its not the kinda drug u wanna take if its not gonna do its job due to timing xxx

Now a couple of questions from me ppl 

1 do you get side effects from clomid all month or just wk u take it?

the other is an ongoing prob but very bad at mo, I always bled fairly lightly until early this year which is what initially took us to gp. After all investigations my diagnosis is pcos so is this whats causing the following problem and is it worse because of long cycle and provera induction......

yest morning bleeding light/medium normal flow ntil 10am at work when I bled very very heavy for 3 hours then stopped. This morning barely nothing until 11am when severe PP and thought I wet myself   but was blood and clots bad, this went on.... as in 3 tampax and six towels in 3 hours. thought about leaving work to go A&E but after 3 and half hours slowed down. sorry tmi but I never bleed this heavy. My theory is that pcos makes my womb lining abnormally thick as it prolongs cycle and makes numerous attempts to ov and provera this month would have built it up lining more so period much heavier but its weird cos it keeps going from nothings to non stop major bleeding back to nothing. Any 1 who can shed any light on this is greatly appreciated, also PP soo bad this month but this too has been pre clomid but only recently xx

Harmony  

all    

Dilly


----------



## Dilee-99

OOOO The other soooooo cool thing is... I think clomid is making my eyelashes grow longer xxx any 1 else?

also we are partying tom night and staying in hotel yippee off work til tuesday!!!!

TK There are NHS leaflets on all procedures, I have laparoscopy and hysteroscopy ones if you want me to post them but sure your local hosp has themm too. If it is Lap then I too had it under GA and its not too bad but shoulders really hurt in recovery and for a few hours xx think its wirth you having it though


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dilly thanks for that hun x trying not to think about it now until our appointment x i know clomid can make ur af's heavier or lighter but im not sure about the stop n start thing hun   i dont have heavy cycle at all but my last couple of cycles have been weird where im light/spotting one day n then the next af will come x sorry i cant be of much help hun x  

with regards to the leaflets, i'll wait n see what happens at our next app thanks anyway hun x 

Hay DK how ru now hun?! has the pain eased off any?! x

hay Vic hows u hun?! good luck for ur 2ww hun


----------



## VicG

Hi TK I am good thanks - nothing to compaling about really...
...wondering if this thirst could be a good sign - or if I am obsessing again, trying to turn every little thing into a pg symptom!!

I will soooooo  have my fingers crossed for you when you have your lap


----------



## Topkat08

Im not sure about the thirst, how far into the 2ww are u?! got my fingers n toes crossed for ya hun x

I might be jumping the gun a bit as our app wasn't suppose to be until jan but we brought it forward b/c i need to talk to him so im hoping that everything is going to be sorted out sooner at the moment im just presuming


----------



## DK

Morning ladies!

O sorry VICG I thought you were someone else! I do have a thing with changing my name so people do get a little confused! DK( DARREN KATIE) il stick with that hehe!

I am in alittle bit less pain now with my side thank you! TK, Cat, Dilly, VG, Jenny Thank you for asking!

Should get my results of my blood test today so will et you all know but not looking good im affraid! 

I have a little bit TMI now! Woke up this morning and my temp has dropped(bad night sleep again though) but have a little bit of pink wee!   Surly it cant be my AF??

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## JW3

Harm -     would have come to see you in the hopsital if it wasn't so far away, we're with you here and thinking about you and Claire, 



Dilly I do my OPKs about 7pm after I get home from work.  I think you are just supposed to watch you don't drink too much and haven't been to the loo for few hours.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

Morning Ladies

Thanks for the reponses to scan,  i am loking forward to it just to actually believe something is in there lol    
TK i don't think it will really sink in till i have a bump and some move ments lol,  its like a dream. 

super tired again this morning, little bugger is draining the life out of me....... must be a boy lol


----------



## DK

Morning bubs...

Would say how are you but i can see you tired hehe! Thats a good sign though hun! 

Dont stress or worry hun just enjoy it! Bet you cant wait for your scan not long!

Sorry personal question please dont answer if to personal but how much did it cost and is it at your local hospital?or a private clinic??

xxxxxxx


----------



## DK

Well ladies i have had the results of my blood test, no infection which is good....

But my Hormones level is extermly low! On day 22....(yesterday)VERY VERY LOW!                  

There not sure what to do now! she saying its likely i have not ovulatedi wish they would make up there bloodly mind!

She said if i ovulated a week ago which was ment to be on day 17 then the levels would be low, she going to speak to the big boss and see what he says to do now!

God what a **** day!


----------



## Rees1978

Morning girls....

Hey TK,Dill,Bubs,and everyone... 

Harm   for you hun.

Well I feel even worse today mega tired and had white flashes in front of my eyes when I got out of bed into the kitchen,been awake so early and could not sleep..need to be at home in bed


----------



## DK

How can a day be so bad at 10.50 in the morning!

Im sitting here   my poor little eyes out!

Having AF pains to now 

What is the point??please tel me! XXx


----------



## Rees1978

Hi DK,

Sorry your feeling rubbish hun,are you resting in bed.? Im at my desk at work  

We must stick together hun,horrible af ah!!


----------



## DK

Rest rees hehe is that a joke! I have a VERY ACTIVE 4 yr old and  never rest hehe!

My DH is on his way home from work i just called him crying my eyes out i need a hug!

AF not here yet but terrible pains and back ache! Really thought i may of ovulated! 

Thanks rees having someone to talk to helps! ALOT! X


----------



## JW3

DK/Rees -  

Dk - there is a point we will all get there, you probably know better than some of us what a miracle it is.   I'm sure it will be worth it.  

ps. i think private scans cost about £100 most places and there are plenty of clinics around that offer these for pregnant women.  However its worth checking what's available on NHS in your area, I know I will get a 6-10 weeks scan on NHS if do get pregnant, this is called early scan, my consultant wrote to my GP to say I must have this if get pregnant due to risk of mutliple and ectopic.


----------



## bubkin

DK i am having at my local bupa clinic, its 85 for a 6 wk fetal viability scan and 110 for a 12 wk 4d scan 

the man who does the scans has a website www.fetal-medicine.co.uk  i think it is


/links


----------



## PoDdy

Hiya Girlies! 
This orange is very helpful!  Usually I have to keep minimising my screen so people don't see the pink and big FF banner, but now it just looks like I'm browsing for Halloween stuff LOL - ironically, personal shopping is allowed at our place.

Sorry to hear of all the odd aches and pains.

DK, it is likely that your prog test was done on the wrong day, wait for AF, then count back 7 days (assuming 14 day luteal phase), this will be the peak day for it.  If it was done on the right day then maybe your follies didn't pop or maybe the eggies were immature.  Either way your con will sort you out! 

Also, I found different SE's at different times of the cycle. 
When taking clomid (CD2-6): sicky, dizzy, tired, groggy
in middle: 3 day headaches, hunger, ov pains, bloated
2nd week of the 2WW: hot flushes, hunger, painful boobs

Having said that, the SE's seemed to be different and to varying degrees each cycle.

PoDdy


----------



## TracyK

just want to say hi and send you all  At home as still in awful pain, depressions bad too, sick of feeling all alone. Friend messaged me to say she has her 5 month scan soon - thats 2 of them next month - I really dont want to know - they know our situation why rub it in?


----------



## DK

Hi pod"
Thanks for the words of wisdom and kindness!

I have to go into hospital this afternoon, i think they going to try and scan me again and do more tests, may have to stay in over night and this time i will if need be!

Im so upset and gutted about it all.... Nurse said that day 21-24 is ok and should show same results! Not very helpful hehe!

The levels were so low thoug and thats so upsetting and her saying well i have never seen them so low on day 21-24 dont help


----------



## DK

Hi tracy..

I know how you fill hunny im like that today not stopped crying   still am! Blurred screen hehe

I dont think they do it to hurt us babe i think they just dont understand how bad we fill and cause we do fill low and down and want it so bad that when they tel us it hurts more than normal  

xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK, 
Good luck for this afternoon.   stop crying sweety, it's just the drugs they do that   

What did she mean that 21-24 should show the same results? Basically your prog levels rise after ovulation and then peak 7dpo, then (if not pg) they fall again and ~7 days later Af comes.  Therefore, the 21 and 24 prog levels will be different and also depends on whether the 21 one was actually 7dpo....

That does not help, her saying that they were the lowest she had seen   let me at her! Imagine if you ov on CD21, your prog level would be very low....or, what if you ov'd on CD9 (I know a lady that does!), then if not pg, by CD21 prog levels would be low again.

If you didn't ov at all, then maybe the pain is cysts (DON'T PANIC!!!!) this can happen when the follies don't burst, but they are harmless and will shrink and go away on their own.  Sometimes they burst, but although the pain can be severe, it goes away quickly and just leaves you feeling a bit bloated - really nothing to worry about.

Try not to cry sweety, your little man wont like it and you will make me cry  

PoD


----------



## DK

POD   Thank you!
Your such a lovely lady!

I just called DH home from work and had a good cry and feeling a little better now!

I told her yesterday was day 22 not 21 as first though and she said dont worry they do the day 21 test between 21-24days! ? Im so confused!

My chart is telling me that i ov'd on day 17(its poss as we had a faint line on OTK) today is CD23....which would mean its been a week! My levels though pod was only 1.8 that is extremly low aint it  

When i went to the docs/hospital on monday they told me i had OHSS and that what the pain was so got all excited i had finally ov'd now there telling me i havnnt god can you image my poor feeling one min great news next this! Im so confussed!

And i know the pills dont help either so cant win  

Jack has been so sweet bless him, keeps hugging me and saying dont cry mummy please dont cry! Then goes and says are you crying cause you have a baby in your belly   i wish hehe!

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

The 'Day 21' bloods is kinda a myth. It is taken that you have a 'normal/textbook' cycle which lasts 28 days and ov on day 14. 
Most people don't have this (esp not every month) so some clinics change the days depending on the patient and prev results. 
For instance I have to have day 21 and day 28 bloods done over the next couple of cycles to try and pinpoint my own personal average for 'day 21'
Does that make sense 

Also things like opk's and bbt's are looking for different things and bloods and scans are looking for different things, it is only by using a few methods as guides that can actually say if you have ov'ed  
opk's are looking for the hormones that create the surge, but that doesn't ness mean that you actually ov. Also you will get false positives if you have pcos
bbt's are looking for the temp shifts as you go through a cycle. compare these to other cycles, but anything can effect the temps (from sleep patterns, illness etc etc)
bloods you have to get exactly right (as above and you can have different luteal phases, so not bang on half way from ov to end of cycle)
scans are looking at the follicles size and can see if any dissapear to release an eggie

Does any of that help


----------



## Rees1978

Hey DK,

Are you ok hun  how you doing this afternoon? 

Im exhausted feeling ill


----------



## Fire Opal

a spooky Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo to aaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllll

just taken an age to read 5 pages, left my pc at work last night as have a friend staying with me til sunday ( with her 11 week old puppy)
Been great to take my mind off things having a puppy jumping about.

i feel so much better not on clomid this month, its a real shock

TK oh mrs i am liking the pic of the man, nice arrrrrrrrrrrrrse  

Rees I get those flashs in the am on clomid, bad luck not nice  

Dk soz ya not feeling well 

ps oh my god, loads more posts to read while reading other ones, will read and come back  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Hello all...

I have a request....can u stop writing so many pages plz?! takes ages to read them all  

Hay FO how r u hun?! Glad u liked the pic. it must be nice to have a lil pup around the place, what doggy is it?! x

DK im sorry to hear that ur feeling  hun, as the others have said... u cant give up at the first hurdle and at times it will get hard but we've gotta get through it b/c u cant be ''weak'' n get through IF problems. It would just break ya. Remember that we're all here for u  

Tracy sending a big   to ya hun. Sorry to hear that ur not feeling any better. Have the docs given u anything for the depression?! x

PoDsY i cant believe u like this orange   im not sure whether i like it or not   lol x 

Rees how r u doing hun?! x 

Bubs bet ya cant wait for ur scan, are u having the 4D one aswell?! 

Shelle hope ur alright x

Cat hows u?! how did u get on today? 

Sorry if i have missed anyone x


----------



## Fire Opal

tk, hope ya feeling ok hun 

its a collie x wippet, sounds strange but looks so cute, black with white bits on her nose, feet and tail.
she's called Lexi and is all legs and teeth,

my friend needed a break, she's a vet nurse, so she is looking after our dogs and house on sat night so we can go to the Isle of Wight to see friends ( I lived there for 5 years) also booked dh for a fly around the island in a light aircraft for his birthday, 

well nearly time to go home, will not be on til tmw so have a fab night, love to all,  

Night night

fo


----------



## Topkat08

aww bless, it sounds cute. Thats nice of ur friend, bet ya cant wait for saturday to come round can ya?! Thats a nice surprise for ur dh (does he know or is it a surprise  ) 

Have a nice night hun n remember to let ya hair down  

Take care 
TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Tk.

Nice to hear from you hun...yes no what you mean about alot of pages to read,I have read most of it but busy at work. Im feeling awfull to be honest with you honey,my eyes are so red and sore and just plain exhausted,it must be the high dosage of clomid.I need to be at home toda but had to work struggled through,need to stay at home tomorrow but dont think I can

How are you anyway? Hows your day been? Are you back at work yet?

Fo.Great you have a little puppy to look after,to cheer you up hun  animals do keep you company too  

Hey Pod....the orange is making me eyes funny,I think it's cool though!wonder if they will have an xmas one


----------



## bubkin

Hey TK, will be having a 4d one in december if all goes well


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees, good to hear from ya hun. Sorry to hear that ur not feeling to good. Maybe u should through a sicky tomoz. Does ur boss know about ur tx?! If not it might be worth them knowin atleast that way s/he will cut u some slack x 

Im alright today thanks  hun, getting by x nope not officially back at work coz the doc write me off for another month while the tabs kick in but been helping DP out with the radio etc which i dont mind as i dont have to been around anyone but dp x 

Bubs thats gonna be amazing hun x


----------



## Rees1978

Hi TK,

Has your doc signed you off because of Clomid?

I have told one manager a t work about it today and she fully understands I explainned that it has only been this week on them,that why I feel worse.

are you not getting bored at home then hun?

I am off home shortly so have to log out of here but will pop back on when Im at home

Talk soon


----------



## PoDdy

Morning All,
First post eh
Anyone got that Friday feeling?  I'm on the last day of my current job, moving offices this afternoon to start my new one! The only problem is that at my new desk my screen will face the office, so I will be on here far less  

Old AF is being a right so-and-so...still having a bit of pain   want to curl up in bed, but it will pass....

PoD


----------



## MistyW

Hi PoD
That's a bummer about your screen facing the office.  Could you not swap for a nice corner spot?
Have you ever tried those stick on patches for AF pain?  They heat up automatically and stick to your tum. They're wonderful if you're stuck in the office and need extra comfort.
Hurrah!!! Friday!!! I'll start compiling a list of jobs for dh to do over the weekend    He never gets time off   Even when he's trying to sleep, I'll pounce


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Misty, 
I've never heard of those, what are they called? Could def. do with one now....
PoD


----------



## MistyW

I've just googled and I've found some called Cura Heat.  Not sure if they are the ones I've used in the past, but they work in the same way.
You pull the back of the pad and stick it to your tum.  It starts to warm up and voila, you have lovely heat where you need it - it's like having a hot water bottle stuck to your belly


----------



## MistyW

PS Make sure you get the ones for period pain, they do others for knee pain and irritable bowel (not sure where you stick those  ) etc.


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi All
I see nobody is able to help with my last posts  

Pods, so u are saying that prime time to check progersterone levels to indicate ovulation is 7 days post ovulaton. If no positive on opk and you have no idea if or when u ovd (eg no thermal shift and confusing cm) then days 1 and 28 are a baseline to give an average and if they high...... most likely ovd if vey low along with other symptoms prob not ovd but if all other symptoms indicate ovulation except bloods done on 21 and 28 cos u didnt know when was best to do them then you may get a false low reading because not 7dpo? lol ? can u clarify that    

everyone else Hi,
sorry to those of you suffering Rees,DK, Pods  

Hey Bubs!!!

Ive nothing to say, on day 3 of clomid, feel a bit rough...think they make me sleepy and did any 1 decide if their eyelashes are longer on clomid.

went out for spanking meal and night in hotel with friends last night which was great, shattered today and forgot to temp!! 

Its halloween yippee !!!

hey all ..... too many for personals 7 no one helped answer my questions except TK   so ner xxx
Dilly


----------



## Topkat08

Hello girlies, how r we all on this spooky halloweeny day?! 

Rees ~ how r u today hun, did u call in sick?! x

 PoDsY hope ur alright hun, bummer about ur new office eh?! practice for when ur bambino comes along  for af pains try Cuprofen... really good painkillers that kick in quickly x

Misty ~ hope ur alright hun. Ur poor dh eh, no rest for the wicked  LOL x

Dilly ~ how r u hun?!  sorry hun i cant answer ur last question coz i got confused reading it  lol x

FO me ol chum, where r ya hiding this afternoon?! skiving from work eh?! 

Anyone noticed how Tums n Bubs have ran off?! dont wanna know us now 

hope i haven't missed anyone x

Got a quick question for ya, since y'day night i've had these crampy/ twinge type feelings. Im 11dpo so could that be ov or is that always a whopper 

P.S.............................


----------



## bubkin

hey Tk i have not run off i am here, i just don't wanna be a pain in the bum hole   i find it hard thats all,  i know what it was like for me when other women i spoke to told me they were preg and i found it a bit hard and i don't want you all to feel the same.  
Just trying to be a little sensitive


----------



## Fire Opal

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TK

I'm here, i'm just very very busy  and important  

feeling great at mo without clomid woop woop woop, i'm back

ya temp looks good plus pains, i get ov pain in day 11, get lots of BMS in,    

off to iow tmw so will be back on monday, 

hay Bub we no think that hun, you give us hope, please stay around lady, I want to follow your journey,  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Bubsy,   how r u hun?! Dont be silly about upsetting us coz thats the last thing u are doing. If anything u bring hope, falling pg on just ur 2nd cycle of clomid.   x

Yay FO hows u?! roll on tmw so u can have a nice relaxing wkend away eh?! x told dp that's he's not gonna get much rest over the wkend (even though im talking about decorating lol, talk about multi tasking  ) x


----------



## bubkin

TK it was my first cycle  lol 

i am looking forward to going home i know that much so sleepy but off to my friends tonight, she had her son 8 wks ago and they have decided they will be trying for another as soon as possible. doesn't part of that just make you sick!  ooo i sound so mean  

i feel like doing another pregnancy test, thats how much it hasn't sunk in, its so surreal just need some confirmation xx


----------



## PoDdy

oh errr Dilly,
I'll have to reply when I get home and try to be clearer, a bit busy at the mo.

Hello All  

PoD


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon everyone... Happy Halloween  

Hi TK,Yes I called in sick early this morning then got tex saying can I come in this afternoon,its like Im sick and they still want me in work,I turned my mobile off and did not reply,if they say anything Monday Ill say I was in bed   Im feeling much better today as it must of been the clomid cos I finished taking it Wednesday night and must of finally worn off!!

How you doing today?doing anything for Halloween tonight?? 

Hiya Bubs,how you doing,dont be silly your not upsetting us just giving us hope that clomid can work   how are you feeling now,you said you fel really tired but thats your body working harder for both of you x

Hi DK,Dilly,pod


----------



## DK

Hi ladies sorry i not been on much today!

How are we all....

Bubs thats funny you should say that cause i did 6when i was with jack hehe!

YES TK you forgot me hehe!

  
xxxx


----------



## MistyW

Dilly - I am ashamed I never answered your post    I did read it, but I haven't started Clomid yet and the AF thing sounded horrible. Poor you!  Hope you feeling better now, and admiring those long lashes in the mirror  

Bubs - I agree with the others, please stay around so we can follow your journey.  You give us hope, that's brilliant you got UTD on your first cycle!

Rees - It's unbelievable that they tried to drag you in from your sickbed.  Don't worry about it, just make sure you feel up to it before you go back in. Really, I'm a great believer that if you are sick you should stay home.  I hate these martyrs that go into the office and then moan all day about how ill they are, whilst spreading their icky germs about  

DK - Hope you are feeling better after your horrible time with the evil nurse.   Hope you and your lovely dh have a great weekend, and put it all behind you.  Onwards and upwards, my dear  

FO - Glad you're back to normal - whatever normal is    Have a great time on the IOW.  It'll be great to catch up with all your old friends and visit your old stomping ground.  Full report upon your return please, my dear  

PoD - Hope your pains have calmed down now, and you're home with your feet up!  

TK - Sorry, can't help with the twingy feeling.  I get all sorts of strange pains throughout the month, but the doc reckons I'm not ovulating, so no idea what my body doing   Maybe it's wind?     

Shellebell - Thanks for clarifying the ov thing - it's a complete minefield isn't it?  I guess there's no real surefire way of knowing what going on, unless you can look inside your own body and have a dig about - YUK!  

Hello to all the other folks out there.  Any day now I'll be starting my first ever Clomid!!! Is there an initiation ceremony?   
Glad I've got to know you all a bit before I take the next step, at least you've got to know me whilst I've been relatively 'normal'  

Love to all


----------



## Dilee-99

ok ppl now I got your attention lol

Bubs - Please dont go!!! u nut.... u give me hope xx I told ya I had a feeling.....blah blah blah change the record I kno and u are the cheap p**s stick queen, you deserve shares  

Rees - Work is a pain in the b*m, I had a few days off pre op when I had loads of pain and 6 days off after my op and I am made to feel like a sicky employee and every time I feel ruff now I just go in and moan all day! If you ill u ill and I have come to the conclusion that investing a few days now may save much longer if you have further tx down the line so keep that obile off and get your gp onside if u need future time off. I have not seen my gp about fertility for months so should practice what I preach too  

DK - Hope you are feeling better after your horrible time with the evil nurse.  Hope you and your lovely dh have a great weekend, and put it all behind you.  Onwards and upwards, my dear  

FO - Wow its great to hear from you so well, that comid really did bad things to u huh! will be nice to see the no clomid FO for a bit x

PoD - are you feeling better?.... ye it was a bit   wasnt it lol. I understand myself though lol  

TK - not sure if I understood right but if you 11 days post ovulation then could be an early AF or an early BFP? didnt Bubs get faint positives on cheap Pi** sticks from 10 dpo? not saying you should tet early   much..... My sister had alot of cramping pains in very early pg but who knows honey    for ya though.

Shellebell - Thanks too for clarifying the ov thing although as you see from my post it still left me a little puzzled but basically I think I got it that to be accurate prog bloods need to be 7dpo!! hope you are well and glad you pop in to bully us!  

Cat how are ya hon? Abbybella, Harm and any 1 else 

I'm going to get Fish & Chips yum yum!!

Hoping AF is coming to an end soon....only two mor e days of the clomid then the long wait for ov which I     will happen this month and it will feel a step closer to BFP. 

ooo Also contacted L&D to see when our app....... 16th Jan.......Grrrrr seems like ages away, I know its not too bad but previous cons said no more clomid after this cycle even though its only no 2 as if we need iui/ivf they will stimulate me then but I think she is beng over anxious as so many ppl on here on it for ages and I know b cos of male factor maybe we will need further help but I am more and more convinced that L&D will say keep on clomid for longer.  I have enough to continue another two cycles after this one so I think I will keep on until app then we can say we have done 4/5 cycles/ What do you ladies think?? My only worry is if I overstim or have probs and need to go A+E or something I would prob go stoke which is where reffereing cons is and she will know I carried on...... I guess on the other hand I can just go L&D in emergency and say I was allowed to clomid till Jan and that I have app with Miss Akbar ......... my posts are so confusing lol          that reflects my personality well lol xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

DK - Hope you are feeling better after your horrible time with the evil nurse.  Hope you and your lovely dh have a great weekend, and put it all behind you.  Onwards and upwards, my dear  

I am so ashamed lol....didnt really use your post Misty as a template to do my personals...... lol I forget all the names you see....... and I forgot you huh evil evil girl I am...... u will understand when the clomid kicks in and sends you a little   like the rest of us xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Evening girls ..sure I will have lost at least a 1lb today because I have got up and down to about 50 kids this evening trick or treating ..god job I got a bucketful of sweets ..  

Hugs to all of you   hope you have a lovely weekend  

Cat x


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi

Not sure what to do as have just had 1st lot of clomid and then have to take provera and then you next clomid. However, have read that you should not take either of these if possibility you could be pregnant. But surely it's too early to test? Advice?

emily
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Emily when did you take your clomid ? and what day of your cycle are you now ?

Cat x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Emily

I take both clomid and provera as my cycles are very long and my cons reccomends I dont wait beyond day 35 for AF.

Therefore I take clomid days 2-6 then if I have not got AF by day 35 I do a pg test and if negative I take provera to get AF. It was 6 days after my last provera on my last cyclewhen AF arrived and shes been evil so I am tempted to wait for AF naturally this cycle.

hope that helps

Dilly


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Seems strange some of the advice they give as my cycles naturally fell into a 37 day cycle so I would not get a bfp until I was due on so on day 35 I would be likely to get a BFN ..you would have thought they would have taken the longest cycle date likely and 35 doesn't seem very long compared to some cycles I have seen .. if in doubt I would wait a couple more days before testing and then taking provera ..but that is just my opinion based on my cycles if your cycles have always been shorter then you will be fine   if in doubt speak to your Dr 

Cat x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Cat/Emily

It is interesting and I had this concern myself but my longest cycle is 58 days. I think maybe I was advised this as long as my progesterone levels do not indicate ovulation which at 21 and 28 they were very very low. This issue again raises the fact that its a combination of things which will help people know a
for ex ample

my diagnosis suggets I do not ov regularly if at all. My temps show no thermal shift, My cm does not follow a pattern and I seem to get long periods of ew cm which is consistent with anovulation and my bloods which were done on day 21 and again on day 28 did not indicate ovulation, therefore this was enough for me to know that I could start provera on day 35 with a BFN, however if more than one of the above indicated any possibility of ovulation I would wait abit longer and test again. As I said before I took clomid on day 35 and my AF came on day 45 and I had felt premenstrual for weeks but I now wonder if provera helped or not. Everyone is so individual so listen to your body Emily, I am doing OPK's this month as hopefully this will help to assess ovulation with all the other things mentioned  

I understand your frustration because if you feel you did not ov you do not want to wait too long for AF. If you do not ov your progersterone does not naturally rise and fall causing normal AF, your womb lining becomes abnormally thickened until it cannot sustain itself and causes anovulation bleed which can be quite a different experience to AF when you ov.

Dilly


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all this morning??

Tk, Cat, FO, Bubs, Dilly, emily, misty, rees, pod, Jenny,

And anyone else i have missed  

Sorry i have not been on much not been well and been in hospital! Im so   with it all and down in the dumps! Thank you misty,pod and tk for the pms they mean alot and keep me going!

!!!!!!!!! TMI ALERT !!!!!!!! Temp gone high this morning  and got alot od clear white CM so not sure what that means? AF on her way


----------



## EmilyinKent

Thanks so much to all of your advice - really helpful! I am only on day 11 of cycle and took clomid days 2-6.

Dilly - you sound like you have something similar to me - according to my blood tests on the day 21s, I did not seem to ovulate hence provera & clomid. The consultant was really not that helpful when he prescribed them -the provera did not work 1st time round so had to take 2 lots to get AF which then only lasted 36 hours.

Anyway - just had news yesterday of a friend who is pregnant on her 2nd lot of clomid so proof it does work.

Fingers crossed for everyone and thanks again for all your help!

Emily
xx


----------



## Topkat08

good afternoon ladies,

Just thought id pop in n say  

Dk, Dilly, Cat, Emily, Shelle hope ur all alright. 

TK x


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon ladies just thought I would say hi!!

What are you all up to this weekend.
TK How you doing hun?Nice Picture ..lol.... 

Hey,DK,Dilly,Pod,Bubs and everyone...

DK Sorry you have been in hospital,are you ok now,and feeling better hun  ?

x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi DK,
If it is def. clear white, egg white like CM, then that is a sign of immenent ovulation, however, this stops and the next day your temp should rise. i.e.your temp goes up AFTER ov, EWCM is before/during ov. Hope you got some BMS in last night, or the night before hun and I would recommend today too! Your DH will be pleased LOL 

TK, I never knew you were so attractive  I just hope your children take after you 

Hi Dilly, 
Yes, your peak prog levels are 7dpo. This chart should make it a bit clearer. The axis along the bottom is the cycle day from left to right and the various levels on the chart show what happens to the hormones (and lining) during the cycle. Please note this chart is based on a 28 day average cycle with ovulation on CD14. The prog level can be seen on the one titled 'sex hormone cycle'
http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/images/Hormonal%20Cycles.gif

Let me know if you need more explanation on it and I will try to help.

It's strange you should mention longer eyelashes. I thought I had accidently bought one of those lash lengthening mascaras, but it is just the Boots natural collection one and my lashes look like falsies! Perhaps it was the clomid - cool!

Hi Rees, I have my sister coming up, but they are mega-late...I can't wait for them to arrive, I've been slaving in the kitchen all day. They are bringing my 9yr old niece and 5month old nephew - CUDDLES!!!

Hi Emily,
Welcome to the board  I use to live near Rochester in Kent.

 Hi Cat.

FO, it is so nice to see you back to your nutty self again. I'm glad you decided to take a month off. And remember, I got multiple follies even when I was off of clomid, so you have every chance this cycle too  

PoD

/links


----------



## sweetums

Hiya Everyone!

Just been having a bit of a catch up with your posts... I hope you're all well  

TK - Sorry - I haven't run off, but have not been on as much (for reasons I will explain...) and also because like Bubs said, am worried about upsetting anyone else.  

But... if you're interested....

Last week, since Sunday, I had a really bad pain in my right hand side, started a bit like ov pain, and sometimes not so bad... but none the less, it wasn't moving.  I was expecting various 'growing pains' but all over, and as this was jsut in one place, I ended up totally paranoid I was eptopic.  Rang EPU, and they said they couldn't rule it out over phone, and to go to GP for referral.  So went on Wednesday.  He referred me staright to EPU for a scan.  Which they did, and I'm not eptopic!  Woo-hoooooooo!!!!!!............and...........there's 2 sacs and 2 heartbeats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG!!!!

Obviously totally thrilled!

So the lack of posting.....DH blaming my constant reading on net as how come I got paranoid, and he's worried I'm worrying myself unnessecarily.  So he's limiting time on internet!   

I'm really praying for you girls for some more BFPs.... lets keep the ball rolling and give us all the xmas we want


----------



## wouldloveababycat

WOW twins that is fantastic hunny   Huge Congratulations   

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Congrats sweettums 


Please bring us more BFP's for xmas this year!


----------



## Dilee-99

congratulations tums, your post made me cry, bit emotional today lol   As we said to Bubs you give us hope and I am thonking positive this month so      to us all xxx twins wooooohoooo lovely!!

Hey Bubs, DK, Hrm, Rees, TK - pretty pic btw xx

Pods thhanks for info lovely, we will se what happens and worry nearer the end of my cycle xxx

Going for a reki treatment tomorrow, never had one before! Its an old family friend who is a bit psychic and spiritual and stuff, she does it for free or charity donation and does not know we are ttc or anything about me really so will be interesting , my mum booked it and said its cos I been a bit stressed lately and she said dont tell me anymore because I will pick up any problems she has so will be interesting and relaxing I'm sure xx keep u posted  

I feel a bit emotional today, not upset as such but am angry and short tempered. got a bit of a clomid headache too   I will survive though lol been major busy today and had a big energy rush this afternoon so tok advantage and cleared out my wardrobe/draws,done my housework and cooked a 3 course meal lol ...... no wonder I'm tied  

grrr dived out of bed this morning for a pee and forgot to temp first lol, so got back in and warmed up then did it


----------



## DK

Hi ladies

Pod: The cm has stopped but was like an egg white(like cracking an egg)and was sticky was there for afew hours, then had terrible backache now nothing! My temp yesterday was 36.4 and today was 36.7....Surely on day25 would be to late to ov?

Sorry been quiet again today, not been to well and then took jack to a HUGE firework desplay tonight it was huge and fantastic, got extremly wet and soaked but worth it to see his little face!

Tums Well what can anyone say wow congrats hun thats so fantastic     they both stay!!!!!!! Would love to see some pics when you get some!

Sorry ladies to say but im really feeling down at the mo this is why i trying not to post to much and bring you all down!

Hello and hope your all ok to: Dilly, Jenny, TK, Cat, Ress, OF, bubs, emily....  

Thank you all truly!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Awww big   to those of you feeling       sometimes I swear by having a darn good cry when you feel like that .. the crazy clomid stuff can make you feel like blubbing and sometimes you have to give in to it   I feel like eating chocolate on your behalf today ..but of course I can't   so drinking water instead and pretending it is choc flavour  

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Awww there is a lot of high and low gossip on here  

Sweetums ~ Fantastic news on the double trouble   

Dilly ~ I loved having Reiki, who are you having it with  I haven't been in about a year  

Love n hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## bubkin

morning ladies   

just catching up on the posts,  TUMS!! TWINS!!! amazing!!  i am really hoping i get to see a heart beat at my scan  

TK that pictures is kinda disturbing lol 

how is everyone this weekend?

bubsxx


----------



## TracyK

Aw sweetums twins - how lovely!
I'm on day 97 - when see the nurse next week will ask for provera wether I get clomid or not, think a good clear out woud do me good! My GP said they prefer at least 4 periods a year to stop dodgy cells appearing, but noone has ever given me anything, and shes on maternity leave now. See the evil nurse on the 12th - so trying to not eat really - want no 2 blooming lbs stopping me getting the  clomid


bubs- whe is your scan again hun?
dk - sorry you are feeling low  
babycat - yes I could eat the choc too but cant!
Jennyw - thanks for the lovely pm
TK hope you got your hubby multitasking lol 
Abby - you ok hun?
Dilly - hope the reiki helps, let us know how you get on
Pod - hope you had fun with your sister
Rees - good for you turning your phone off - my work are like that grrr


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have a tin of celebrations here haunting me   I want to open the tin and rip all the wrappers off and shove them all in   but in the end just going to drink water water water ..

Cat x


----------



## bubkin

mmmm chocolate lol  its the 10th tracyk 

your stronger than me cat, cooking our yummy roast, can't help eating the lamb as i cut it lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bubkin that would be me too I think   I havn't had lamb for ages ... love it spiked with rosemary yum...I am starting to fantasise about my first proper meal ..but think it is going to be my work do on Dec 19th at TGI's ..or is it Frankie and Benny's I can't remember   we are going bowling and then going for a meal   only thing is I will go from just having shakes/soups to having a 3 course meal so goodness knows what effect on my stomach that will have  

Cat x


----------



## TracyK

ooh celebratons *dribbles* I'm determined this week I'm gona shift those last few pounds. DH is doing steak for dinner - kindof like a last supper lol. Oh well once I get the magic drugs I hopefully won't have to worry!
I bet you are so excited bubs. I have 2 friends getting their 5 month scans this month - both are finding the sex out


----------



## DK

Good afternoon ladies how are we allxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its amazing how many people find out the sex of their baby at their scans now isn't it ..not sure if I would or not ..guess it would be nice to bond with the little person as a son or daughter before they arrived ..

OOh steak will be yummy

DK .. We are starving  

Cat x


----------



## DK

Cat i saw in your previuos post on on a diet of shakes/soups and water?
Is that not hard? I have lsot 3stone in 5months which was hard, first month on clomid bang i put on 5pound hehe! GREAT!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have been on it 11 wks and lost over 3.7stone so it is great really .. but really fancying food at the moment   I can have soup (lots of varieties), shakes (lots of varieties) and porridge and bars ..so its not too bad really   worth it for the weight loss though...it is the cambridge diet which is a very low calorie diet approx 540 calories a day which puts you into a state of what they call ketosis which burns off your fat   I have gone from size 24 trousers which were tight and now I can fit into size 14 skirts ..I gained lots of weight on clomid over 2 yrs and then lots when it failed as I am def a comfort eater .. so now smaller than I was when I started clomid ..I did lose 2 stone on my own but wanted it to come off quicker so have lost over 5.7 stone since January.. 

Still a way to go to get to my goal but getting there ..
Cat x


----------



## DK

WELL DONE YOU!  

Does your doctor give you those or you have to pay for iti was looking into those and lighter life diet!

I have a condiction which is hard for me to lose weight but been going to weight watchers like i said and lost 3 stone in 5months which is great as they said iwuld strugge and so far not to bad! I was also a size 24 hun now in 18 so well done us!

xxxx


----------



## butterflywings

Hiya
      hope everyones keeping well, i re-checked with my doctor regarding me starting Clomid day 5..and he said yes day 5 is right he assures me that this year alone 2 ladies at my surgery are now expecting from taking clomid, So that has stopped me worrying, my headaches have stopped now, and im now looking forward to plenty of BMS 

good luck all
xxxxx


----------



## Topkat08

Good afternoon lovely's

OMG Woohoo Tums... double trouble   hope ur keeping ur feet up  

PoDsY ~ thanks for that compliment hun, kids are gonna be gorg, show u the pic of my sexxxy dp   hope ur alright hun x Gonna be great have ya sis round x 

Cat ~ how r u doing hun?! well done on not dipping into ya choccies i dont think id be able to resist lol x 

Shelle ~ how r u today hun?! x

Dilly ~ sounds like u have been busy x have a rest now hun n just chat chat chat lol x 

Bubs ~ I thought i looked nice in that pic, u should see me on a bad day  I think u will see a H/B at ur scan coz u'll be 7/8 weeks wont ya?! so i u should see one.....or two  

DK ~ How r u feeling now hun?! bet the fireworks display was nice, it was  down here  

Butterfly ~ hope ur alright hun. We havent spoken much   good news on the 2 mums 2 be... there is still hope  

Hope i havent missed anyone x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

DK well done hunny  .. are you on metformin ? I have never lost weight until I got onto metformin ..as that helps to sort out the insulin resistance which you tend to get with PCOS that tends to make you gain weight/find it hard to lose weight.

Cambridge Diet is better than the Lighter Life I think because there is far more choice and its loads cheaper .. Lighter Life is £60+ a week whereas I pay about £36ish a week depending what I choose.. there are Cambridge Counsellors all over the country .. I go to mine but some may come to you too..

http://www.cambridge-diet.co.uk/newfiles/findacounsellor.html

If any of you are interested in trying to lose a bit of weight remember we have the Belly Board which is a support board for those trying to lose weight ..but its not a public board so you have to ask for permission to be able to access it ..but if any of you are interested just pm me and I will get you access.. its a great place to get support .. record your weekly weigh in's etc and have a giggle

Most Dr's would encourage this if trying to conceive if you are currently overweight..you don't have to do a drastic diet but people have conceived even whilst on the cambridge diet as it gives you all the nutrients you need but just cuts out the fat and carbs.

My consultant was in support of me doing the cambridge diet and signed off all my medical forms for it .. you have to get these signed if on metformin either by your GP or Consultant/Fertility Nurse.

Butterfly      for your clomid cycle hunny 

Cat x

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

TopKat HI hunny ..How is your weekend going ?


----------



## butterflywings

*Hi again
Can i say regarding weight loss.... i was looking into having colonic irrigation (not had it done yet) anyway i done some reading up and read about probiotic and prebiotic tablets being really good for your digestive health.. having always been a sufferer of constipation i thought i would try some while i made up my mind whether to have a colonic... i bought from Boots the digestive health probiotic and prebiotic 30 capsules i take 2 a day after breakfast i have 4 days supply left and im buying more... my jeans are already loose on me and i have moved 2 notches on my belt..my tummy feels flatter and im regular now, i swear by them xxxxxxx*

p.s... they are £7.99 a pack in Boots xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Good afternoon ladies how are we all,

Dilly sorry your feeling a bit low today how you doing this afternoon hun  ?

Hey Tk nice sexy man...lol...not many face rings!  what have you been up to today,I am making a roast dinner at the moment,yum cant wait! then time for more    

Hey Shell,DK,Pod,Nikki.... 

x


----------



## Topkat08

hay Cat how r u hun?! weekend is so so, would be better if the weather was a lot better, dont like winter  

Rees how r u hun?! well i do like a man whos ''a bit different'' n a real eye catcher  
Watching the F1 at the mo, gotta support our own... bring on the cup  then i think i'll have 2 pull out that sign...   x

Been feeling really low the last couple of days over all this ttc


----------



## Rees1978

Hi TK,

Kow what you mean,it does get you don doesnt it,I seem to have good and bad days to be honest..

My sister in  law just exed me saying,when you having a baby,hurry up,just wish it was that simple ay! She means well though.

Please please please bring our xmas BFP's!!!


----------



## Topkat08

Im totally with ya on that, why cant we be the lucky ones who just fall pg when not even ttc?! They say what doesn't kill us makes us stronger but i think in this case its something like when u want something so bad n it doesn't happen it just makes us more determined but if truth be known i dont know how much more heartache i can manage. Its just crazy x

Butterfly what kind of exercise regime do u do with those tablets from Boots?! might give them a try


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post to say hello as going to be really busy over next week.  Have applied for promotion so suppose I ought to make an effort at work and not spend too much time on internet.

TK -   thinking about you, hope you are ok, we will get there as well

Sweetums what fabulous news there seem to be quite a few twins at the moment - congratulations,

Rees - I am with you there lets have lots of BFPs for Xmas    , if there is a god up there please make it happen, I really want a BFP before my sister has her baby in January, also best friend told me this week she's pregnant with her second she was only trying like 2 months

Hi eveyone else,

Well got lots of chocs in for Halloween and then only had 3 lots of kids round so eating all the rest today - oops!

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## butterflywings

Topkat08 said:


> Im totally with ya on that, why cant we be the lucky ones who just fall pg when not even ttc?! They say what doesn't kill us makes us stronger but i think in this case its something like when u want something so bad n it doesn't happen it just makes us more determined but if truth be known i dont know how much more heartache i can manage. Its just crazy x
> 
> Butterfly what kind of exercise regime do u do with those tablets from Boots?! might give them a try


Exercise..
i swim twice a week..only for about 1 hour and i walk every evening i just have a steady stroll for about 15 mins round the block i do it in the evening because its after ive eaten.. But ive been doing that for ages.. since taking the tablets i have changed NOTHING, and im losing weight, my tummy feels so much better..
xxxxx


----------



## DK

Hi jenny, tracy, rees, Cat, Tk, bubs, pod, Fo and all my other lovely FF ladies!

how are we all this afternoon except everyone having yummy roast and rubbing it in hehe!

Does anyone know if my temp going up alot is a good or bad thing

xxx


----------



## Topkat08

hay Jenny, how r u hun?! good luck with getting ur promotion hun.   we get a BFP for xmas  

Butterfly, thanks for that hun. Gonna make sure i get some of those in. Wanna lose some of this weight that i have put on since starting clomid. 

DK how r u hun?! im gonna look at ur chart if i can see it n let u know what i think x 

Ok just had a look at ur chart n since 7dpo its getting higher so lets hope it is good news   if ur temp stays high for 18dpo then i would do a hpt n wait for that second line to appear   lets hope it keeps going up     x have u got any of those cheapy tests that Bubs had coz she was getting faint lines from 10dpo if i remember right x


----------



## DK

ok Tk thank you so much! I am very greatful, if you cant i will send you an email with it attached if you like?

Im so confued with the blooming nurse that any help and advise very greatfuly recieved


----------



## Rees1978

Hi DK,you not having a roast dinner.

Hey Jen lets pray and try and get lots of    I hate it to seeing people pregnant,alot of people around me are falling pregnant and it hurts doesnt it!

TK,I am with you honey,I cant stand the heart ache either,i sometimes have to cry to feel better,do you get emotional.

I want to loose some clomis weight too,missed my aerobic class last week as felt so ill on the strong clomid,but I am going tomorrow.I just find that now I am older its harder to shift the weight and clomid doesnt help cos we wanna loose few pounds before pg eh!! Its just a crazy circle isnt it!

I wish I did not have to go to work again tomorrow


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Top Kat loving your pic  think if I had a baby it would look like that  I am watching the F1 too I love it  have been to Silverstone lots of times to see it live its FAB ..  for feeling down hunny 

Wow you lot can chat I can't keep up 

Butterfly  the tablets sound good anything that would make my stomach flatter has to be a good thing 

Jenny ..enjoy the sweets hunny  and    for the promotion 

DK  Did you have a delicious scrummy roast   

Rees     for a Christmas BFP   


To whoever I have missed 
Cat x


----------



## Rees1978

I agree butterfly I think I might invest in those tablets too


----------



## Topkat08

DK do me a favor hun, log onto the other ff site, above the calendar where it says ''Enter Period/ Signs'' Home Page Set Up etc  n click ''Account/ Settings'' once u have done that click the bit where it says ''Charting Profile/ Options''  (in the pink box on the left hand side) scroll down n where it says ''Thermometer and Temperature Method'' change the ''Units'' to Celsius. At the mo i think urs in in Fahrenheit hun x

Rees i get really really emotional hun n the last couple of days ive been a right  to dp i cant see how it can effect him as he has kids so whether i have one or not it makes no diff 2 him but he says im wrong. Its just how i feel at the mo! crazy i know coz we have our appointment on Tues so i should be happy/ nervous but i feel really useless n unwomanly having to ask some consultant to help me do the one thing that others find so easy  Sorry for the moan 

Cat i used one of those piccy things to see what my baby will look like and... voila LOL I really hope Hamilton wins! history in the making ere  x

If anyone wants a laugh at some pics go to www.wayodd.com

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

TopKat I think people underestimate what effect it has on a woman to struggle to conceive as you do feel it should be something you should just be able to do naturally ..unfortunately it is getting more and more common   it would be so nice if we could all just produce just like that wouldn't it ..I say to any young person now if you feel ready for it then go for it   

Cat x


----------



## DK

Hi tk thanks for that went and checked and it was already on celius!

When i click on the link from here to look at chart it takes me to a chart but its not mine! Mine is much dofferent than that and has about 2weeks worth of input!

Confusing!

Now what?  xx


----------



## Topkat08

DK ~ im not sure what else it could be. when i click on ur ticker i have to click ''view in celsius'' to see ur chart n i dont understnad why its like that x 

Cat ~ i really dont know wat i would do without everyone here. Its nice to be able to talk to people in the same boat n to read all the success stories x


----------



## DK

TK: I agree with you hun what you just said to cat!

I know i have only been on here 2weeks but you have all been so kind and helpful to me! We are very greatful!

TK: Does it have about 12days worth of input or just the 2days as i can see it from this site??
Do you have a personal email address and i can send you it in a linkIf so pm me it please!
Im very greatful for all the help! xxx


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK    for you hun, I know its so hard isnt it,I feel the same but we have to stick together,I do not know what I would do either witout this site...I am logging out now hun eatern my roast,now for some low fat ice cream,take cxare hun and I will speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

That is whats great about this site it brings together people who can provide support from people who understand what you are going through  

and there have been lots and lots of successes so every reason it could happen for you all                  

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees enjoy ur roast hun n talk to ya 2morrow x take care  

DK i can see 12 days worth of input but only if i click on the 'view in cesius'' x

Cat i agree with u on what u just said, its stops us feeling alone x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Top Kat I have just realised I do know a baby that looked like that 

Cat x


----------



## DK

Tk: Thats really weird aint it seeing as i have saved it like you said hun! What do you think to the temp rise is that a bad thing?means my AF coming??x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Lewis has done it !!! World Champion yipeeee


----------



## DK

Im soooooooooooo glad he did it i had a bet with my DH he would win it hehe so gutted DH hehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topkat08

Woooooo hooooooooooooo     Lewis Hamilton has won!!!!!!!!!!    

DK ~ the temp rise could be a good sign. It normally drops a day or 2 before before af comes hun x


----------



## DK

Ok TK Thank you hun for the info and support     then!!!!!!!!


----------



## Topkat08

DK wheres ur chart gone hun?! pm me ur details n i'll see if i can see what the problem is if u want me 2 x


----------



## DK

What details you need tkx


----------



## Topkat08

send me ur details to log on to the other ff site hun x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blimey it was a heart stopper though !! felt sorry for Massa but thought the crowd were very unsporting booing Lewis   be nice going back to BBC with no adverts next year ..YAY

Cat x


----------



## DK

TK: I have pm'd you..Thanks hun!

Yes very unfair cat!!!!!! He deserved it he drove well!!!

Silly question but im now a VIP but how do i become a gold member etc?or does that come with time
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Your charter vip status overrides the others hun  ..but when you charter runs out if you don't renew it your other status will reappear ..so be proud of that VIP status cos it means you are helping a very good cause ..

Cat x


----------



## DK

Sorry if i seem thick cat its only cause im new and not sure all about this site yet!

So is a charter vip better than goldmemeber?etc? or what is best! Like you you are a mod how u become thatxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

To become a mod you have usually been on here for a while ..umm I started coming on here in 2004  my understanding is that other Mods/Managers have to recommend you and then you do Mod training which you may notice some Mods with that sign ..Mods in Training.. you have to learn all about the do's and don'ts such as copyright etc .. and doesn't always make you the most popular person  when you have to edit things.

Have you discovered the charter thread ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=155.0

You get credits for posting on there hunny so if you havn't already take a look in there .. you can also get pets and play games have you discovered these ? I have two pets  well 4 including the two real ones I have  you can buy things from the shop with your credits and send them to people.. hugs, flowers etc its all good fun 

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Cat the F1 is going onto BBC1?! x


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi Everyone

God there's too many people to say hi to isn't there! Hope you have all had lovely weekends.

Twins - that's amazing news - huge congratulations to you!

PoD - I live near Canterbury- where do you live now?

Emily


----------



## TracyK

turned up this arvo - I'm glad as needed a clear out really - was on day 96. Hopefully the bloating will have gone when I see the fertility clinic. Awful tummy and backache, know Im in for a downpour


----------



## Topkat08

hay Tracy sorry to hear that af turned up hun   are u on clomid this cycle?! x


----------



## TracyK

Topkat08 said:


> hay Tracy sorry to hear that af turned up hun  are u on clomid this cycle?! x


No - not started it yet as the nurse wouldnt let me have it as 2lbs off weight target  last month
hoping she will give me it next week - they said when I'd lost a stone my BMI would be 30, so should get it


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes hunny from next year F1 will be on BBC1 again ..can't believe it has been with ITV as long as it has as remember getting really cross when it did and had to have the radio on as well to catch the inbetween bits  

Night Night girls 

Cat x


----------



## DK

Well good morning ladies! How are we all today!

Cat, Tk, Bubs, FO, Tracy, Jenny, pod, rees, and all the other lovely ladies!  

Anyone due for testing today?

Me: Didnt sleep a wink as i have terrible toothache! Just getting jack ready for nursery at 9 then home to sleep i hope!

Tk: My chart is totally changed hun would you mind logging in and having a look! Now saying i didnt ov on day 7 i ov'd on day 24(3days ago)....Temp still high   to say the least! Thank you xxxx


----------



## bubkin

Good Morning ladies, 

How are we all today?    I am feeling very tempramental stomach wise.  really thought i was gonna be sick this morning, had head in the loo and everything, had 2 mouthfulls of cereal and just felt like it was gonna pop out my mouth  

At work now so i might just try to have a tea........ don't know if it is a good idea? lol

Bubsxxx


----------



## DK

Good morning bubs!

Morning sickness kicking in already hehe! poor you! Eat little and often thats the trick!

Well not sure if its over for me or not but my temp chart has changed !!!!!again!!!!!!!! and now just been loo and have some spotting   Also some pain in the left side agin! (it went away for 2days woo hoo)


----------



## bubkin

i had pain and brown spotting.  where are you in your cycle?  and why is your temp chart not showing?


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya TK,

How are you today,how you feeling? Im feeling a little low but better than last week on clomid.I have my first follicle scan friday before work!! 

When are you back to work then hun? are you on clomid this cycle?

I had very hot flushes during the night last night felt so hot..not sure why as off clomid now,what could that be?

x


----------



## bubkin

Rees could be as the clomid is still in your system


----------



## Rees1978

Hey bubs,

Yes maybe it was that hun    Hows you today?  

This cycle I feel a bit more postive as had the highest clomid and the Met and I will be scanned..and something tells me its my month,wonderd if its fate ah! Mmmm


----------



## bubkin

feelin a bit sicky today, just want it to stop not very good with sickness lol

when is your scans ?


----------



## Rees1978

Well first scan is friday morning,day 15.I should of been scanned through the last 13 months with the other hospital but they nevber botherd,and so the clomid could be working but having sex at the wrong times and even after 13 months still do not know if and when I OV...So feel excited that they it may have worked!!!??


----------



## bubkin

thats it rees keep positive  

any one heard anymore from tums?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bubkin ..   My friend swore by one of those acupressure band things that you can buy from Boots to help morning sickness and ginger tea urgh ! 

DK   Spotting can be a good sign hunny so don't give up, keep thinking      

Rees       for your scan 

Big   to everyone for a good day 

Cat x


----------



## Rees1978

Not heard from tums today bubs...

TK,Where have you gone?


----------



## DK

As nasty as morning sickness is bubs its a good thing and shows u have strong hormones so thats great hun! Eat little and often trust me i had it terrible was in hospital for 7weeks in ITU i was so ill!

Morning rees, well done on getting your scans and good luck with them all...   for a 

Bubkin im on day 27, said yesterday 9days past ov so today 10days past ov, but them this morning my chart changed and now says only 3days past ov?

Very confused!  Even though i have been up ALL night and not had no sleep my temp is still high 3days running now! So not sure whats going on!

My chart is playing up bubs when you click on it only has 2 input then at the bottom click on view in celius and it shows u!

I have just spoken to my nurse gemma and she has said i have to go for another scan done by the con himself this time and i must not strat clomid until he done it, prob next monday! So i doubt it will be this month and more thn like not next  

God what a night mare!


----------



## Rees1978

Bubs,I heard that ginger biscuits help hun.. 

Hi Shell thanks for the hugs...I trying to think  must think positive! must think positve. 

DK,Hi hun,all looks good so far for you then hun,fingers crossed for your BFP...


Brings us all xmas BFP's   

Lets all pary together...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I need darn witch to arrive ..can you send me witchy vibes please


----------



## bubkin

judging by your chart it does look like you ov'ed 3 days ago, but if you have not been well this can effect your temp,
we'lll have to keep track of it for a few days and see  

As for your chart DK,  log into fertility friend and click on homepage setup just above the chart.  if you scroll down you will see units and choose celcius, and click save settings.  that should sort it for you 


I am doing an af dance for you!!! cat


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Bubs,

Was that last mail for Shell or me hun,sorry. I need to put the last 3 days temps on my chart?? 

Cat I have sent you bubbles x


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

hope you don't mind me joining in, on my 4th round clomid on cycle day 20 don't think it's gonna happen for us on clomid..... but got an appointment today at gynos (nhs) again so anyone know whats going to happen? - Ive got 1 more round clomid to go

I'm not looking forward to it and like everyone I'm scared of 'moving on' to next step but kind of got my head round it think i might get refereed for iui now, does anyone know if it'll still be at the same hospital? or a 'proper' fertility clinic? 

thanks xxx

Caz xx


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi Caz

Are you on 50mg or 100mg Clomid?

Em
x


----------



## caz24

hiya im on 100mg - ovulated on it but sadly no bfp's always thought if i'd ovulate then i'd get a bfp but i guess it's not that simple!

caz xx


----------



## MistyW

Hi everybody
Hope you all had a good weekend.
Fantastic news about the twins, Tums!  
Sorry people are feeling a bit low, and confused  
Hurrah!  I start my first ever Clomid today.    it works!
Forgot to take my temperature this morning.  Will try to remember tomoz.
Am confused about these charts.  How do you get them, and are they going to help or just confuse me?
Anybody else on their first cycle of Clomid at the mo?


----------



## bubkin

rees it was for DK


----------



## Rees1978

Oh sorry.

Me being an  

still feeling a bit rubbish not sure weather to attend aerobics tonight as did not go last week,I want to go but so so tired from hot flushes last night waking me up


----------



## bubkin

you should get a wii fit and do it all indoors   i have ginger nut biscuits at my desk, and sherbert lemons, but still feel funky. 

might take your advice cat and try a wrist band


----------



## Rees1978

Yes I mentioned to dh i want to get a wii fit..

Bless ya,hope you feel better soon....


----------



## Topkat08

Afternoon girlie's,

Sorry in advance if i miss anyone, gonna try n remember from the top of my head....

DK ~ hay hun sorry to hear that u had bad toothache last night. With regards to ur temp, looking at it i would have thought u ov'd on cd 21 BUT if u didn't get at least 3 (some say 5) hours of sleep then u need to discard today's temp hun x

Rees ~  Boo!!! lol how r u hun?! back at my work next month but working with dp on the radio etc to keep busy as im still no able to be round others for some reason  get all panicky. Its great that ur feeling positive, and its good that u have a scan, lets hope it gives u some answers x Good luck for friday! Have u done 13 rounds of clomid?! x

Bubs ~ sounds like the good ol morning sickness is catching up with ya, ginger biscuits or dry toast is good for that hun x Not long to go before ur scan eh?! x

Caz ~ welcome to the clomid room hun x Good luck with ur appointment today, make sure u lets us know how u get on  I can imagine that having to move on to another course of tx can be hard but u'll be fine hun. Where all here for ya anyway 

Emily ~ how r u doing hun?!

Misty ~ how r u hun?! there is another FF site (same as this without the 's' at the end) thats where u do ur charting. We cant write the website in for some reason  good luck with the clomid hun x

Cat ~ hows u today?! bummer having to wait for af x no chance of it being a bfp?! called in sum buddies for ya


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rees   Might be worth trying your aerobics it might help you sleep and give you more energy in the long run ..  

Bubkin   Def worth a try hun. 

TopKat   No chance whatsoever hunny unless you believe in immaculate conception     its my first cycle since coming off progesterone for 6 months due to mega mega bleeding ..so guess I was optimistic it would just come back into a cycle   how are you today?

Cat x


----------



## Topkat08

Cat ~ sorry hun me n my fingers   hope af comes 2 u soon then hun  
Im alright today, feeling a bit more positive now then i was over the weekend, getting nervous over the app 2morrow already   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK

lol...to boo.   Glad your ok hun.Im not to bad thins v tired though kept waking with v hot flushes last night so not sure to go to aerobics agin tonight.zzzz

13 rounds of clomid No this is my 5th round but the hopital should of been scanning me since May when I started clomid and new nurse said they could of given me a to higher dosage . 

I bet your not looking forward to going back to work.I have been thinking I need a few weeks off work,as the pills are draining me at the moment.but have no holiday until January


----------



## butterflywings

hiya Ladies..

Been responding to another thread..(completely nothing to do with clomid etc) Its about how much we spend on our weekly shop... im amazed.. i am coming to the  conclusion i spend way too much 
lol
MistyW .. im on my first Clomid... now on day 11..  

cat... hope the   shows up soon xxxx

wii fit.. sounds like fun..but i can never find a shop that has them in stock.. so if anyone knows please let me know xxx

hi to everyone else


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Rees a higher dose then the 150mg   woah lol x ur only one cycle behind me, finished my 6th cycle this month x have got the say  i havent had the hot flushes as bad this time   not that im complaining   x 

Roll on january when u can have a break x 

Hay Butterfly how ru hun?! x


----------



## Rees1978

TK....Whats next for you hun?


Hi Cat,thanks think I might go and take it easy,may do me good. 

Mmm roll on xmas,few days off work


----------



## caz24

Reese go on get a wii fit - they are brilliant!!! i love ours!!!! 

topkat - thanks nice to know everyone cares 

got my appt at 2.15 - kind of really dreading it, i hate the waiting area full of pg women having the scans in the first half of the hallway and then the secound bit is the gyno bit.... hope i dont have to wait too long! but  i know nobody 'likes' going.
- least i'll be moving on to more treatment and that can only be a good thing as more chances of a bfp
( i hope)


caz xx


----------



## caz24

bw - we got ours off ebay - about £10 more than argos but worth it!

caz x


----------



## Topkat08

Hmm Rees thats something i dont want to think about, been told that we'll not be eligable for NHS funded tx so after the have done that dye test thingy im not sure what they are gonna do after that. proerly say bye bye 2 us  

Caz u'll be fine hun, u'll remember this when u are finally pg n ur sitting there with ur bump   i didn't think they would put the two together iykwim. Ours is separate, the closest we get to being surrounded by bumps is driving past the maternity ward   x


----------



## DK

Cat, Tk, Bubs, rees, my chart has changed 3times now! Ov;d day 17, 21 and now 24!!!!!Wish it would make its mind up hehe, not really going to go by this months chart as i only have half!

Have spoken to my nurse gemma and con wants me to have a scan done by him on monda(if app is free, only does mondays)y to see whats going on but not to start clomid until i have seen him! So this month and next not looking good for me girlies!  

How u feeling now bubsx


----------



## bubkin

Butterfly wings,  there is a website where you sign up for updates, (how we got our wii fit) AND IT TELLS YOU WHEN STOCK IS ARRIVING AT CERTAIN STORES.  WE GOT OURS FROM ARGOS, whoops sorry for caps lol 

TK, i just don't want to start being sick,  i hate it   lol thought i might be lucky like my sister


----------



## knikki

Hey everyone,

Bubs - I think morning sickness might turn out to be a blessing, even though its icky.  A friend of mine had no morning sickness with either of her 2 children, but she had labour sickness instead and vomitted with every contraction - tmi, i know!!  but ugh!  how bad would that be.  I'd rather get it out of the way, if I have to be sick at all obviously!  

x


----------



## bubkin

thanks Knikki, my sister was the same sick at the labour.  just don't like feeling yucky thats all lol


----------



## knikki

Bubs - I'm not surprised hun. it's a horrible way to feel.  hope you feel a bit better soon and not quite as green as this icon!!    

Why is the policeman green?!?!


----------



## Rees1978

TK,

Lest hope its you turn for BFP then this cycle,fingers crossed for you babes... 

Bubs, Big hugs to you.hope you feel better soon. 

Knikki,

Lol....green policeman,I wonderd why he was a funny colour  

x


----------



## Fire Opal

Heelo all

well just a quick helloooooooooooooo as i've got 6 pages to read and will take an age so hello and back in a bit,

feelin a ok was month, clomid free and a happy bunny  

fo


----------



## bubkin

Hey FO!!  i was gonna send you a PM to see if you was ok as i noticed you hadn't been on since friday,  but glad to hear you are feeling like a happy bunny


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Caz - just thought would mention that I have my clomid scans at an NHS fertility clinic rather than down on the maternity ward - its way better and at least if have to go on to next stage I'll know where I'm going.  There's no chance of anyone making the mistake you are pregnant and all the staff are lovely.  Its rubbish that its so different depending on where you live.  Hope your appointment went well    (although there are lots of leaflets about involuntary childlessness which is a bit depressing - can't bear to think about that)

DK -   thinking about you, isn't it frustrating this not knowing what's going on with our bodies, I hope they get it sorted for you next month - or even better that you get a BFP   then it won't matter

Rees/Knikki - how are you?

Bubs - being sick has got to be a good sign - that's how you know its real - I am so jealous! (and of course really pleased for you at the same time)

TK - have you found out yet whether its lap&dye that you are having?  If it is remember that if there is something wrong they may be able to sort it out then & there and you won't need any tx you can try normally.  For example if you have endo in your tubes (which they can't see on scans) they can remove it.  Also the dye can help clear your tubes of any crap and give you more chance the few months after.  I have felt miles better after my lap & dye so I'm sure it does work to do something just cleaning your system out.

FO - good to hear from you, how is your website coming along?  

Anyhow have to get on with some work,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

don't be jealous jenny, your'll all be feeling ikky soon enough


----------



## Rees1978

Hi Jenny

Im ok just v tired as waking up with hot flushes last night..Off to my class tonight that will ware me out!

How you doing hun? I find it hard to,we all do when its not us getting our BFP's..we must try to think positive babes x 

I must get on with some more work noe girlies,try to log on later tonight if im not sleepy

Take care

Mel


----------



## JW3

Have fun at your class Mel, hope the hot flushes wear off soon, good on you still going to your class

I'm also at the gym tonight doing BodySculpt class then go in the gym a bit for a gossip with my cousin.

Feeling much more positive this week and hoping for a BFP in the next few months of clomid


----------



## Fire Opal

thats takien an age to read,

Hi ya Bub, hope ya feeling ok, went away for weekend to the isle of wight, used to live there, book dh a flight round the island so went over on sat and had a curry with friends and flying sun, got back v late last night,

Tums congrates hun, twins  

Tk Hello hun, how ya doing.

so many i can't reply to all, much love to all  

The change in me this month not on clomid is amazing, glad for break as sorting out closing my shop in 4 weeks  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

Yay FO how was ur wkend hun?! bet ur hubby had a nice time with the plane   glad ur feeling better, the month off clomid will do u good as u already know  

Rees i really hope we do get a bfp but i wouldnt mind getting it in dec, what a really really nice xmas pressie  

Jenny ~ hope ur alright hun. Nope still dont know what im having yet but we'll find out tomorrow   really nervous n scared even though i know theres nothing to worry about   whats endo?! sorry i sound a bit dim but havent been told about any of this. Jst given the clomid n told it ''get on with it''   havent really been told much about checking the tubes apart from i'll be under GA lol x 
Have fun at ur classes tonight hun


----------



## bubkin

thats good then FO, i feel like i could do with a holiday even if only for a weekend    its all miserable and dark here 

the shakey hands got better now?


----------



## Fire Opal

yep, no shakey hands, no head ache, feel full of chat and more za za zoom.

happy days,   to all with bad SE, back on it next month making the most of this month

getting dark here to  

fo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fire Opal ..wonder if its worth you asking for Tamoxifen ..some girls who have struggled on clomid have found Tamoxifen easier to bear and it works in a very similar way  

Will try and catch up later  

Cat x


----------



## bubkin

FO i am glad to hear it   you never know you my get an au naturelle   that would be nice. 

roll on bed time, i got a headache and feel sleepy sleppy  i will have to invest in the charter vip next month, so i can add pictures if you girls want to see. 

i am really really pleased you feel better


----------



## Dilee-99

Hello Ladies,

you have been busy  

I will try some personals of memory so sorry for any 1 I forget,

Misty - Welcome to your first cycle of the dreaded clomid, good luck and try to remain   

Rees, Cool you got your scans, I have not asked nor have tracking scans been mentioned to me but keep thinking it would be good. Will leave it this cycle and see what happens then maybe spk to cons. I'm with ya all the way on the flushes, definitly noticed my dose increase but still ok   

Cat -   for the witch for ya honey, I hate waiting for that.... try some bms lol

DK - hope you are feeling better now x 

Emily - Hi hows it going?

FO - wow great to hear you feeling so well, you needed the break  

TK   you forgot me!! lol sorry to read you not feeling so good but a bit more positive now, you do such a good job of keeping every1's spirits up so a big   to you today and loads of       vibes.

Bubs Yo Girl, its all getting real now with the sicky icky, it will soon pass (we hope). You must be looking forward to scan.....maybe its a double bubble, strong hormones   


ShellBell, Harm,butterfly,jenny,knicki,caz  

I'm on day 8 and feeling okish, getting some sharp pains in r ovary area today but not worrying too much. How do I know if I overstim? On the temping,cm fluid and position monitering and opks (soon) case, wont get a speculum just yet though Bubs   

Had a reiki treatment yest, was nice, quite relaxing but they say you have to have a few sessions and seeing as my lady does not charge (charity donations) I'm going back Saturday.


----------



## Fire Opal

Bub hope ya not feeling to bad, get home and snuggle up.

Dil we're on the same day, you and me, had a few little pains in my right ov on sunday  
I think clomid stays in ya for a few months so   lets do it this month hun 

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

TK - Its all very close together honey and if you having GA they will take the opportunity to have a good root around and very likely lap and dye at the same time if not hysteroscopy aswell. They should find anything there xxx 

lap is an incision into your belly button and maybe 1-3 sml incisions lower down. They use a laporoscope (very narrow camera) in one hole and a probe in the other and look externally at you ovaries,tube and part of womb (sorry tmi). This is good to find certain types polyps,growths,look at size and consistency of tissue and diagnose pcos. Dye refers to the squirting of dye through your tubes to see if they patent and hysteroscopy goes up through cervix (camera) and looks for growths (polyps)/blockages and looks at lining of womb to assess how healthy it is (endo is diagnosed like this) they will prob also take sml biopsy of tissue if anything looks inflammed etc. It should be a good overall assessment and give you a diagnosis if anything not right   

hope that helps you xxx and does not scare you


----------



## Dilee-99

yay ah thats nice FO to have a cycle buddy x can compare charts lol. ye the pains are no worse than I have had before so will just see how they go xx


----------



## knikki

hey FO - nice to have you back.  I'm off the clomid this month too and I feel like a different person.  Yahoo!  I've almost even got a sex drive back... 

Hiya Rees!  I am going to look out for Green policemen on my drive home.

Bubs - hope your snuggly night makes you feel better for tomorrow.

TK - good luck for your appointment tomorrow hun.  Remember to ask everything you want to know!

Dilly - hugs back at you hun  

Hey cat and jenny and anyone else I have missed.   

I'm off to the gym to try and lose some of my clomid weight.....


----------



## bubkin

just been looking online taking a trip to holland and barrett to get sone crystalised ginger this eve, see if it helps any and will get the wrist bands too


----------



## JW3

Hi Dilly  

TK - endo is endometriosis, you can get cysts and adhesions from this in your tubes, I thought maybe I had this but when they did my lap & dye the consultant says I have mild non-occular tubal disorder - which basically means an inflamed tube which has been much better since the lap&dye.  Good luck for your appointment sure you will be fine.  I always get anxious before appointments as well.

ps. I got some of this info on this from the Zita West book I think, basically explains that 6 months after you have lap & dye you may have more chance due to tubes being more open, so keep with that positive thinking    it coudl happen without tx after you have your tubes checked.


----------



## Fire Opal

Oo forgot to say that i ordered that book you all go on about, fertility one, forgotten name, should get it tmw,

its a bit brass monkeys out there (cold)

scooby do be doooo where are you tk I miss you  

fo


----------



## Fire Opal

soz missed a page,

Dill on the roller coaster you get  

knik its a shock the dif this month, even hav sexy undies on today      Helloooooooooooo dh  

will take pc home so will be on later,

fo


----------



## EmilyinKent

Hi All

Misty - what day are you on? I am on day 13...

Dilly - still no side effects - should I be worried - well saying that I have the cold from hell so they could be hiding in that!

Everyone else -hope the weather is not getting you down too much!

Em
x


----------



## DK

Hello my lovley ladies!

How are we all this evening?

Hows the sickness bubs! 

Nice to hear from you FO was wondering where you was hun!

Cat, Tk, Emily, Jenny, Dilly, knikki, misty how are we all x


----------



## Rees1978

Afternoon girlies,

Still at work,very cold and dark outside. 

Iv decided to go to the wednesday aerobics class instead of tonight feeling too tired and headachey now  
So have to wait until wednesday to burn some clomid weight off  

TK,
You dont need to be nervous about the op hun.I had the same op under GA and was fine,I was sore after all around my belly and struggled to walk for a few days but it does ware off hun,you will need to rest on the sofa or soething when you get home.The hospital will look after you babes   

Hi Dill,
You should def ask for scans if you dont get BFP this month,but fingers crossed   thanks hun 

Knikkie...lol...let me know if you see any green   policeman on your way home  

Bubs,hope your crystalised ginger helps you x

Hiya FO Hugs to you 

Mel
x


----------



## DK

Hi rees how are you hunx


----------



## Rees1978

Hi DK,

Im ok i suppose just really tired,how about you hun? 
How are you feeling today?

I wanted to do my aerobics tonight but will have to wait until wednesday im a bit    roll on 6pm home time for me....


----------



## Topkat08

Evening Peeps  

FO   BOO!!! lol how r u hun?! glad ur feeling better on ur month off x back on the gd ol clomid next much but u never know it might happen as clomid stays in ur system for about 60 days  

Dilly Dilly Dilly have have u been hiding eh?! thanks for explaining that hun x now i really dont like the sound of it but if im out for the count im sure i'll be fine lol x anyway how have u been?! x 

Jenny thanks for explaining that hun   roll on having the op then its gonna be...   for 6 months  

Knikki ur another stranger ain't ya, where have u been?! im in the middle of writing a list of questions i have as i always forget lol x anything any of u girlie's can think of will be of help coz im sure i'll miss something  

Rees how r u hun?! get ur exercise at home hun  great way to burn off calories   x 

hay Misty hope ur alright  

have i missed anyone?! ive remembered u Dilly willy LOL


----------



## Rees1978

Hey TK,

OMG your planning lots of   poor dh...lol...glad jenny cleared you up on the op info!

My dh is out tonight,  no   for me but double trouble tomorrow evening  

afternoon girlie whirlies...

Im off home soon so proberly log on later.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Girls just spotted quite a few fertility books for sale on the girl and boy thread if you are interested think some of them are just postage only..

Cat x


----------



## DK

Yes TK you forgot me   Everyone always forgets me


----------



## Rees1978

DK,

i didnt forget you did I honey   ?


----------



## Topkat08

aww DK im sorry hun    how r u feeling?!

Thanks for that info Cat  

Rees dp thinks its xmas n his b'day rolled into one   x


----------



## Rees1978

Hi TK ~ Bless you dh.....he must think he luck is in ah  

Oh well I am logging off,off home noe be back later  

Mmm might do few mins on exercise bike   then pop back on..

speak soon...dont forget to look out for the green    allo allo allo! 

Mel


----------



## knikki

Rees - no   on my way home - very disappointing....!  

Hey DK -  a special     to you!!

TK - I have been hiding and now I am saying boo!!    I am now out of the foggy clomid depression I was in and feel like me again!!

FO - wolf whistles to you on your sexy undies!!    Bet DH's eyes are going....  

I am trying to feel positive about 2009.  Off on a big hol on boxing day and then hopefully ICSI in the new year and then a little   winging its way to me!!


----------



## Dilee-99

I been striking a balance between poorly and busy lol  

DP's support is a bit hit and miss, cant do enough the five days I take the damn clomid then of course well thats that done for another month. Oh well upwards and onwards.

Its nearly bonfire night yay!!! 

pain in r ovary slowly worstening cant think that it can be anything exept overstim but surely day 8 too early for that??


----------



## VicG

Hello Everyone, DK, TK, FO, Jen, Misty, Cat, Butterfly, Rees, Knikki, Tracey, Tums and anyone I have missed

Tums - congrats on the twins - thats great new!

FO - glad to hear you are feeling better

No news here but just thought I would pop on and say hello and see how everyone is

I got my 21 days bloods today and they were 55 so I did ov (hurrah).  But I ov'd before the clomid and they gave it to me as a boost.  But temp has dropped massively today to expecting AF any time soon booooooooo.

Was a bit upset this morning, but trying to stay positive that it means we can't start next cycle.

Fingers crossed that every single one of us on this thread gets a little beany for Xmas

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Fire Opal

evening all

fo


----------



## Hope34

Hi everyone

Had a long day today- first day back at school followed by netball training.  Now I can't get to sleep! Just did loads of reading to catch up on everyone's news.  

Tums- well done for cooking up twins!!!

Bubs- hope all the anti-sickness remedies are working!

FO- Glad that you sound happy now that you are SE free!

DK- (Almost) my synchronised cycle buddy - hello!

Hello everybody else.  Hope you have a good week.  I am feeling quite upbeat at the moment- (don't know why) and trying to distract myself from the 2ww by being busy. I don't chart so I just have to do lots of knicker checking....ahh!

I get results back from tests at the recurrent miscarriage clininc on Wed...trying not to think about that.  

Anyway it's bed time !!  Big hugs all round   x


----------



## Rees1978

Good morning lovely ladies...

Hi Knikki - Yep very dissapointing you saw no       I did...lol....

TK,Where are you hun   and how you doing?

Bub...How are your remedies working,feeling any better?

FO.Hello there,glad your feeling better hun..

Hiya DK How are you today? 

I managed to do 20 mins on my bike at home last night......wehay burnt 150 calories...


----------



## bubkin

got bands on, ginger, ginger biscuits, sherbert lemons lol but still getting waves of sickness and head aches   

booooo lol 

how are you this morning,  and hello to all the lovely ladies


----------



## Rees1978

Bubs at least you feel a bit better hun   I love ginger biscuits ...

Im ok hun much better today...got slight lower back pain though..maybe it was from my bike last night...


----------



## bubkin

i got some horrible pain on my left side, but it could be wind who knows.


----------



## Rees1978

Oh dear bubs,maybe its nouthing just some aches and pains during pregnancy x

Wheres everyone this morning,no one is


----------



## Fire Opal

Morning all

Rees I'm being a bit lazy at the mo, only walking the dogs but i do walk up to steep hills so gets the hreat going.

Bub ginger crunch creams are my fav, it must be weird feeling sick for such a good reason, can't wait  

I've got the day off (yes i know tk but its for a good reason)
You will not have heard of these but i own little things called Degu's, said degoo, they are bigger that a gerbil, smaller that a rat, much like chinchila's, (google them they are so cute)they make fab bird like sounds and are v clever,
well i've had them for 4 years but sadly last month 2 died, so the 2 left are lonely, they like groups, so today i am rescueing 2 from london, meeting the guy at local station today, v excited,

well thats enough geek talk
hope ya all ok

fo


----------



## Rees1978

Hey FO,

I'll have a look at them,i love animals...

A walk is better than nouthing though hun,enjoy your day picking them up...x

I could eat a ginger buscuit right now especially the cream ones..yum


----------



## Topkat08

Good Morning Girlie's

FOOOOOOOOO how r u hun?! googled degu's and aww they are cute so ur not skiving today  lol

Rees how r u hun?! woohoo burning off 150 calories, make it 300 with a bit of  

Bubs sure u dont minf the sicky feeling for a good reason, at least its not a stomach bug LOL

DK how r u hun?! x

Hay Hope, hope ur alright hun?! good luck on weds but super duper luck for ur 2ww    when is ur test date?! x

Well D Day has arrived n im s***ing myself thinking of loads of questions 2 ask n jotting them down or else i'd forget  x


----------



## Rees1978

TK,Is your op today?? Good luck honey you will be fine...   

Im ok hun feeling bit better today.you ok apart from s****ing yourself?


----------



## Topkat08

Nope no op just gotta see the consultant  but always get nervous before any appointment   but apart from that im alright thanks   hows u?! x

just thought of something u girlie's might be able to help with... i know that every clinic is different but how long roughly was it from the cons app 2 having the laparoscopy or dye test?! x do u think i could get it done this side of xmas or is that being way 2 hopeful?! x


----------



## Rees1978

Oh sorry hun me being an      good luck with that hun,let me knoe hoe it goes  

Yes I am ok thanks babes,i have my first follicle scan friday so a bit nervous and excited about that...its so early before work though gonna be   tired.

Well got to fit in   tonight at least it will help to burn off my dinner!  

Im am sure its our month this cycle TK.....for some reason,do you believe in fate?

Pray for all the lovely ladies..we want our bfp's!!!


----------



## Topkat08

thanks hun n i will let ya all know how i get on  a double good luck for u on Fri hun, u should start getting some answers 

Gonna wait for dp 2 get in the i'll pounce  LOL!!!

Yep i do believe in fate.... Roll on our BFP's      

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Rees1978

Both at it tonight then ah TK   

Cool lets try to give each other lots of positive thoughts this month    

thanks for the good luck


----------



## bubkin

i think i am just worried i'll suffer and won't be able to enjoy it lol 

when are you ladies testing?? 

FO Degus are cute i have seen them in pets at home


----------



## Topkat08

Yep Rees   

Bubs im sure u'll be fine after u've had ur scan hun x 

 PoDsY where r u hiding hun?! how was ur weekend with ur sis?! x


----------



## Fire Opal

I'm a great believer in fate, things happen for a reason,

Good luck today tk, it took a month for me to have my hsg bit who knows, with L n D  

Great BMS last night,   we seem to all be playing horizontal hockey at the mo  

oh he's just text, he's on the train, will be here just after 12, will be back on late with news on Pan and Lyra, he must be a Golden compass fan  

toodle pip for now      v excited, new nimals  

Bub, BAD PETS AT HOME me no like that they are selling them, only 20 where imported in the 70's for testing as they are naturally diabetic, and so all of the are interbreed and have health problems, they should not be pets really so thats why i rescue them, oops doing it again, i'll get off my soap box, 

fo


----------



## Topkat08

FO thats horrible about them interbreeding them   I must say i dont like Pets @ Home either, brought a dwarf hamster from there that had a abnormal lump on its back n every time i went to feed him or get him out the hamster palace ( ) he'd bite n draw blood   he got put down in the end  

anyway good luck with Pan & Lyra   lol x 

Arrrraggggggghhhhhhh the 2ww starts 2morrow


----------



## bubkin

aww i didn't know that FO,  i don't like the way they keep any of their animals, all in tiny cages and stuff its horrid.


----------



## Rees1978

Aww thats awfull,dont think I will buy anything from there now... 

TK,Bless little hammy x


----------



## caz24

hiya girls,

went to the hospital yesterday for gyno and got refereed for iui at a fertility clinic in canterbury not sure what it's called yet, or anything just that it's in canterbury.

she couldn't tell me how long the waiting list is but hoping it's not too long

it's all very daunting and a bit scary now

she said carry on with my last clomid and I'm suspossly 'unexplained' as my dp sperm is fine, and i ovulated on clomid these last 3/4 times i didn't agree with her that I'm unexplained as i said i only ovulated because of the clomid, but i guess what she meant is there's no reason why it hasn't worked.
feeling a bit drained today......

hope your all okay sorry i could read all the other messages will try and keep up wiv everyone now though

xx
Caz xx


----------



## Topkat08

Rees ~bless the hammy   he was evil    (called him Snappy  )

Hay Caz, how r u?! i know it must be daunting hun having to move onto another course of tx but im sure u'll be fine   Make sure u keep us up to date (even tho u will be a IUI girlie  ) i cant remember who but i know that we have another iui girlie in here, her name will come to me in a bit  

I know the hardest thing about having problems ttc is being told ur ''unexplained'' but we will get there in the end   x


----------



## bubkin

hey caz,   are to temp charting?


----------



## bubkin

i have rebooked scan for this friday,  how impatient am i, can't even wait a weekend lol  appointment at 6, so after that i will come on and let u all know how it went x


----------



## Rees1978

TK..Snappy ..lol good name. I meant poor hammy had to be put down,maybe it was beacause pets at home did not look after him  

Oh yea,as TK said Pod..where are you?  

Hey Caz,Aww sorry your feeling down after you appointment hun  

I have the same as you unexplained,it so frustating..


----------



## caz24

hey - havent been bothering with all the temp stuff as i thought i'd stress me out more than anything else
i used to do the opk thingys but found it too stressful as i nothing ever happened.
i know i must ovulate around the 14th as thats when ive had my day 21 test and showed good results. (well supposed to be good   )

caz xx


----------



## caz24

i know rees it's so frustrating cuz you think right my bodys working now and bingo it'll work, but no such luck   i guess we just need a bit of 'extra' help

Caz xx


----------



## bubkin

its worth a try on your last month, as it might give more indication or just have sex as much as possible


----------



## Rees1978

Tell me about it..

I have had 150mg of clomid this month made me feel really ill and sick..and just keep thinking this higher dosage must work,but then dont want to get your hopes up do you,cos as you say bingo nouthing again..  I am trying to think positive but it is hard isnt it to feel like that all the time..
It just hurts each month so I know how you feeling honey xxx

We must pray together  

I try to think if its unexplainned then maybe it is just a matter of time...but when all you see is pregnant women in super markets it   you off..


----------



## Topkat08

Oh Rees i cant believe u swore   first time ive noticed that lol x 

Well Bubs not long to wait then hun x 

Caz how many cycles of clomid did u do hun?! x


----------



## Rees1978

TK,Yes I know   hee hee!!

It does though doesnt it,make you upset and mad when you see lots of pregnant women. 

Oh yea bubs at least you dont have to wait long,I would of been the same,wanting it sooner rarther than later .. 

Are you supposed to ovulate 6-9 days after taking clomid?


----------



## bubkin

TK, whats happening at your appointment today?


----------



## bubkin

rees everybody reacts diffferent on clomid. i didn't ov till cd19 lol


----------



## Rees1978

Bubs so when I have my scan on cd15 if they dont find anything I will need to go back few days later until they do,and then if I am ovulating they say right get down to business?


----------



## Topkat08

Thats what they say Rees. It does hurt seeing everyone utd but at the end of the day our time will come so i've got use to it now   x

Im not sure Bubs, we need to talk to him but im hoping that we will get the dye test thingy sorted out for soon n then find out what are next step is, see if we should start the appeal for nhs funded tx now b4 it gets right on top of us iykwim  

can u think of anything i should ask?!   x 

are u going to put ur san pic up in ur pic?! its gonna be amazing when u go n see the heartbeat, then it will hit ya how real it is   x


----------



## bubkin

Rees      yeah best thing is just to do it all the time, some people ovulate early too, i think FO does.  my cycle i just did it from about 3 days after i took my pills because i didn't wan to miss it lol  2 times a day as often as possible lol

TK,  i would ask if they will be giving clomid after L&D?  as my cons said if i ov on it i get 12 months,  but if i don't get preg in that time i will have to go on to something else as it can cause ovarian cancer.    Reason i say that is some people find L&D gets things moving, and it might be beneficial to try these evil pills again


----------



## bubkin

oh yeah i will try put a piccy up if i can   not as if you will see a great deal but it will prove its there lol

i'll prob go into shock lol


----------



## Rees1978

I know TK..

But cant help getting emotional,i go through stages,good days and bad days really do you?x

What is TX for? how does that work?


----------



## Topkat08

12 months of clomid including the 6 months i have already done or just another year of it?! God i hope its not! i dont want more clomid   lol x 

I think it will sink in, u'll be 7 weeks wont ya?! so u should see the h/b   x 

Rees tx is treatment hun. Yep i have really bad days but dp manages to get me through it  x


----------



## bubkin

nah it will be another 6 months, but every con is different.  i never had L&D and they said i would only be given this if i didn't ov, or at the end of the 12 months. 

i am sure you will be fine and it is worth doing to check for any blockages xx


----------



## caz24

hey topcat,

ive done 4 this time got 1 more to go and have to 2 before i had my ovulation drilling.

so a total of 7 all together after next months.

i cant wait for the clomid to be finsihed in a way as every month the hot flushes get worse every month i'll get freezing cold 1 min the next i'll feel too hot and burning up lol   least i'll be able to have a drink over christmas.

caz xx


----------



## Rees1978

Know what you mean caz,im dying for a drink all this TTC ing!! we need one ay!


----------



## Topkat08

I really hope im not given more clomid, have to put my foot down if they suggest it   

gonna get off now so i can do what i need 2 do but will be back later


----------



## Rees1978

Im logging off to for a bit,to do some work,and off for my lunch break shortly.

Be back later x


----------



## bubkin

and then there was one ....... lol


----------



## Rees1978

Hiya Bubs,

Im here.been a bit busy and just back form lunch break,wishing it was home time.

How you doing this afternoon?


----------



## bubkin

ultra tired, now need a nap, lucky for me my desk is propping me up lol

can't wait for 4.30!  will be burrowed into the bed covers when DP comes home lol


----------



## Rees1978

Argh bless ya,what time is your dp home hun?

Oh im here until 6..ouch! wont be home until almost 7pm


----------



## bubkin

dp is normally home between 5.30 and 6 

you live quite a way from your work then rees


----------



## Rees1978

Not to far its just I have to wait for a bus,as I work on a business park there is only one bus..so ennoying.sometimes dh picks me up if he finishes earlier.

Remember when we were talking about the Metformin and you said you stopped taking it,well this morning I felt fine and now I feel tired and sicky,dont know weather or no to stop taking it,as do not want to feel like this every day as feel to rough for all important BMS then...

Not sure what to do...I am taking Met to try and regulate my cycles and last cycle was 40 days so still long but much better,so it maybe working
.?


----------



## bubkin

hmmm,  i dunno. i wouldn't take it but that from my experience with it.  plus this is your last cycle anyway isn't it?


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Bubs,

Yes I think its my last cycle but only on day 11 today..and being scanned through this cycle anyway so either way I am going to find out was going on without it surely?


----------



## JW3

Caz - was just reading your post - were you scanned when you had clomid and if so do you know how thick your womb lining was?  last time I went in the doctor I saw suggested that of women who ovulate on clomid the main reason for it not working was because the clomid was making the womb lining too thin for implantation.  Good luck in Canterbury   , surely it is not unexplained as all of us who don't ovulate naturally have annovulatory cycles (hope I've spelt that right).  My consultant has described me as type 1 or 2 or something because all my hormones are in the normal range (from the blood test) but still not ovulating for some reason.  (can't remember whether it is type 1 or 2 but got it on my letter at home).  At least at the fertility clinic it will be the experts looking after you, so do take some reassurance from that, they may be able to tell you more.

Hi Bubs/Rees


----------



## Rees1978

Hey Jen hows it going hun?


----------



## DK

Hi all...

No one missed me today then or asked after me  

rees how are you today hun? 
Bubs you feeling any bettergood luck with your scan on fri! Let us know how it goes and add some pics 
TK: How did the hospital go today hun

Jenny, Fo, Dilly, misty, caz. cat, and anyone else i may have missed!


----------



## Rees1978

Dk hello honey,

I didnt forget you yesterday did i? How you doing honey today??

Im ok thanks hun


----------



## elmoeleven

hello,

i have been given my first script for clomid today at my appointment. It was a bit of a shock to hear that there is more wrong with my insides than the endo. 

I know very little about clomid and didn't pick my script up today as i forgot my purse.

My cycles can last from 37 - 93 days or anywhere inbetween, will the clomid make me have a shorter cycle or should it just make me ovulate when i do?

vicci


----------



## Dilee-99

Ello Birds!!

Hows it going? Wheres Podsy..... WE WANT PODSY WE WANT PODSY   LOL

Bubs good luck with your scan honey, get all the rest you can and enjoy every icky moment, gingers a bit yuk!! 

FO degus are cute!! happy day 9!! I still got mild right ovary pain? (sorry tmi) cm is slightly wet/slightly sticky!

TK how did you get on today??Agree you should put your foot down about clomid, its worth remembering girls that clomid has as much chance of working first time as it does 12th time. It does not build up in your system and increase your chances as time goes on (unless you up dose obviously). Saying this its also true that ppl ov/fall on 12 cycle of clomid, but from what I read this is not because of increased cycles = increased chances and research actually suggets that if you do not ovulate in first 3 cycles it is reasonable to look at alternatives. 

 Also TK you so sure you ov on day 15? do you do opks? do you ov regular and always on cd15? I waited 6 wks for my op (at stoke).

Yo DK hows it going? Rees, Caz,Emily,Hope,Harm,Cat..... is the witch here yet?

Dilly xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

My other question is if I ov for example day 19 my 21 bloods may not show accurate raised progesterone level but my day 28 bloods would? as 7dpo. If I had bloods at 12dpo would it still show accurate prog level

My right ovary gettin quite painful.... should I be concerened started opk's yest just so dont miss it and nothing so cant be overstimming can I??

PLS HELP ME LADIES XX

hi Elmo 

I,m No EXPERT but welcome!! I do not think that clomid shortens your cycle. The aim is to stimulate your ovary to mature and release eggys (ovulation). I am given progesterone on day 35 if pg test negative to bring on my period as my cycles are generally long but wait a bit read up abt clomid and do your first cycle before you decide to consider taking anything else. If you ov your body should hopefully naturally bring on your period approx 14 days later (depending on luteal phase length) and I would argue that if it makes you ov regular it may help reduce cycle length but see what other girls have to say and read up on it


----------



## Dilee-99

when have you been advised to take clomid and what dose?


----------



## Dilee-99

Sorry to be a pain but maybe someone else can tell me REES PLEASE ....... what cd's do they do tracking scans and what they looking for? thinking about informing myself and asking gp for next cycle or maybe even getting down there to see if they will give me froms for this month??

Thanks for your attention ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fire Opal

evening all

Hi ya Dil, i'm the same a few pains in both sides and yes, tmi, feeling a bit wet down there 

Well my little degu's ( for you that don't know, google degu) are here and seem ok, settling in ok, they have been talking to eachother though the cages,

In about a week i will think about putting them together, they have put a smile on my face  

how is everyone tonight ?

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

ahh glad you got some degu chat   

I cant decide wet or sticky...just slight damp lol..... I'm never dry but I guess its equivelent    nice tmi talk!!

  for you on a natural month, did u ov last month?


----------



## Dilee-99

I feel like I will be happy to just ov at the mo, a BFP would be a bonus xx


----------



## Fire Opal

yes i think so, had lots of pains last month, first 2 months had bloods done, 1st 38, 2nd 78, so looks good at the mo, are you having blood test done to check?

my temp doing the same thing each month to.

went to health food shop today and got some prenatal nutrients (solar) healthy version of pregnacare, also got selenium for dh, very good for the little  , its whats in brazil nuts.

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

cool, I am taking pregnacare and those probiotic/prebiotic capsules someone reccomended. Yes I had bloods on 2 x cycles pre clomid and not oving and on clomid. both 21 and 28 very very low 0.7 and 0.4 I think ...its in my signature below.

Feeling postive this month though as increased dose and being much more hot on assessing myself lol


----------



## Dilee-99

I think DP will tell me shoe vits where the sun dont shine if I give him anything else at mo. He taking vit c and zinc but not happy abt taking tablets at best of times!!! will get doc to reiterate it if no further forward in Jan...... Need everything in onepill for him!!!


----------



## Fire Opal

my dh is the same, he's been taking vit c and zinc, v small tablet for 3 months now,

he did make a fuss but then seeing what i was having to go though made him take them,
these ones are a bit bigger but he's taken his first one tonight  

hope the 150mg helps hun, 50 is bad enough for me, god know what that much would do to me,
 and   for this month

fo


----------



## Dilee-99

I'm on 100 Rees is 150! Ye I noticed the change going from 50 but hopefully will be last month cos we getting BFP'S!!


----------



## Shellebell

Dilly ~ re scans at the L&D. The scan dept need to have a form from the consultant. I Had scans from day 12 or 14 I think and they are looking for growth of follicles and the linning for eggies to snuggle into, hopefully   They will keep scanning until they see changes, depends on whats happening, sometimes every other day. (BTW at L&D you have scans in the same dept as the pg ladies, just like the waiting room for cons is the same room for the natal stuff  )

Oo and the max dose of clomid is 200mg, guess what dose I am on    


Love n hugs to all
Xxx


----------



## Dilee-99

omg 200 is scary. stoke will not go above 100mg. I'm thinking my gp will be happy to do us requests and will get them done at stoke as I'm officially stilltheir patient, not sure stoke cons will do scans for me as she wants me to stop clomid and wait till seen at L&D cos of male factor but am gonna do another couple of cycles to use up my stocks lol xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

they don't do scans at Bath clinic   

would love to know whats going on in there  

fo


----------



## Topkat08

hello girlies,

DK how r u hun?! i did ask after ya earlier  hope ur alright x

Elmo welcome to the clomid room hun (we're not that ...promise ) with regards to ur question about clomid, i was pretty irregular but i have found that my cycles average between 28-31 days now. Clomid can make ur af (period) longer/shorter, lighter/heavier etc x Good luck x

Jenny hope ur alright hun?! x

FO glad the Degu's have put a smile on ya face hun  hope ur alright x

Hay Dilly how r u hun?! x

Shelle, Cat, PoDsY 7 anyone i have missed hope ur all well 

 TMI Coming Up...Sorry  

Well went to the cons n now i feel really really  i found out today that i have PCOS which i have never been told before so that was a bit of a shock but apart from that not much help  signed the consent form for the laparoscopy, dye test & Ov drilling  We have been told that the waiting list is a couple of months but im being put on a ''short notice list'' so hopefully that will make it sooner rather than later. All those questions i had in my head went  typical me lol. What i did find weird is that i had a ''swab'' n when that was being done the cons said that it doesn't look or feel like i have pcos as people get excess hair growth which i dont have so i dont know what is going on. I thought i would have be been told that before now but i haven't i have always been told that all my results are ''normal'' i just feel like im being left in the dark over my own body  so ttc naturally until the mini op 

P.S how is PCOS normally diagnosed?!


----------



## butterflywings

*Im so sorry... i dont know who it was but i just opened a pm and read it and deleted it before replying Arghhhh  

So who-ever you are heres the list

vitamin c 1000mg increases a womens fertility
PABA..400mg increases estrogen
co-enzyme-q10 100mg improves egg quality
folic acid...(we know what that does)
L-arginine increases fertility in older women who have failed ivf
essential fatty acids (not cod liver oil) helps the health of reproductive system
iron 10mg
men should take the same but not the iron..and instead of iron take selenium 200mg 
Also The PABA (which is fab for eggs) is only available as a busy b vitamin from holland and barratt...

dont forget pycogenol for the men too...(expensive but good for the sperm.. )
xxxxxxxx*

Hi to everyone else...

well my opk sais today is the ov day..But John is currently on his way to france and wont be back till tomorrow night... we had BMS last night and will again tomorrow night.. we was gonna try and squeeze in a session  before he left But he got stuck in traffic on his way home so by the time he had dinner.. showered ect... he had to go to catch his ferry..  
take care all
Mwaaahhhh


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey Tk

Initially My bloods came back ok except not oving and cos they thought I had polyp I was offered lap and hyst and dye.

Prior to op I had scan which showed not abnormalities of ovaries except ? one 3cm cyst which could have been a folly.

HOWEVER after my op I was diagnosed with pcos as lap allowed them to see my ovay size (large) and bulky due to cysts so mine was diagnosed from the lap. Other ppl are diagnosed scan only but my scan looked clear yet cons says pcos fairly bad. Also my only symptoms are irregular bleeds/v heavy/v light, ? misscarrage feb 08, not ovulating and I do carry wieght around my middle. I do not have hair growth or typical facial skin symptoms but the more I read abt pcos the more I could relate to it. 

He could not have told wether you are likely or not likely to have pcos when taking swabs but sounds reasonable that you do not display the typical symptoms but this is not that uncommon.


----------



## DK

Hi ladies Well i hope we are all ok and having a nice evening!

Sorry if i seemed grumpy or moody ealrier just really having a bad time of it..If its not the darn clomid, I have extreme toothache and have not slept in 2days and been in hospital again today, they are going to take 5 out with GA and should be in a couple of weeks god im   it..
Been a very naughty girl and tested early call the   and of course its a  God i aint stopped   i know its early, but i fill so down and having so many AF signs!   and when AF does come im not allowed to start again until i have seen the con and he has scanned me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" So no  for us for xmas!   

Hi rees thank for that hunny, means alot to know your thinking of me!

Hi TK: Sorry your app at the cons didnt go to well hun, its terrible they never told you about having PCOS before, and if you dont have the signs maybe you should ask if you can have 2nd opion?Its good u know on the list and lets hope they getyou in ASAP and you get the happy  for xmas a!

FO: How are you??

Dilly: How are you hun?


----------



## Topkat08

Hay Dilly,

Thanks for replying to my post hun. I was gonna google it but always find things u dont really want 2 know lol. I did have irregular periods but the clomid has sorted them out  and i do carry a bit of weight round the middle   Hmm guess i'll just have to wait for the L&D/ Ov drilling   

Is it easily treated n how?! sorry for all the questions   

Tk x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hey DK 
dont give up just yet its early   ,

also you need to be sure bfn before GA honey xx

Try to keep your chin up, I know its hard and frustrating but you got to try to stay     give it 3 days then test again xx
dilly


----------



## Topkat08

Hay DK sorry i missed ur msg. Sorry ur feeling low and that u need a GA to remove 5 teeth (it's not that bad, i had it done 5 years ago and if i remember it was a day thing. There for 7.30am n bk home for 5ish) atleast after this it will stop the pain hun and.......

   allo allo allo we have suspicion to believe that u have been bad *tuts* dont be sad coz it is still early so u might still get a BFP   x

Is it alright to take multi vits & iron caps when ttc?!


----------



## Dilee-99

hey its ok TK

It is unfortunatly easily treated with the pill which is not an option whilst ttc. I was offered ovarian drilling but advised not to because of dp's sperm. Drilling will hopefully help, some of the others have had drilling (look at their sigs and profiles).

The best treatment is lifestyle, a low glycerine index diet as its to do with insulin resistence. I have some good books and will give you the references tom. the issue with pcos when ttc is mainly that it prevents ovulation as the follies develop cysts inside them but it is thought to have numerous effects on most bodily functions and there are suggestions that ppl with pcos should follow protection plans as longterm issues such as obesity are closely related. I am still learning alot myself but sounds reasonable that they want to try drilling as this is what I would have had if dp's sperm was all clear. Long term I guess the next step would be to use another stimulant such as those used pre ivf.

Just take one day at a time, read abt pcos and drilling  and try not to worry xxxx


----------



## DK

TK: when you go in for the lap/dye and drill hunYes the op should just be a day stay which is brill...

Thanks for the info and support dilly!

The con have said im not allowed to test until day 35 and only on 28 today so another 7days so a week early a lot i guess!

My temp chart keeps changing: Says i ov'd on day17, day20 and now day 24 so i guess there is still hope for us yet! Just getting AF pains and had spotting the other day so dont want to get my hopes up high! Got like a few signs but i guess they could be AF signs to so who no's a!

My nurse has said they will scan me or give me blood test before i have the GA to confirm  so i can have the op, but if its a  which i doubt then il not go ahead it with!

I know we have jack and we are so lucky to have him but i just want another one so badly, i want to be a mummy agian, i want to have a brother or sister for jack, DH was not around when jack was born(he is his father but long story)he moved down here when jack was 3weeks so i wish i could give DH the pregnancy, labour, birth he never saw! also i had c secion with jack due to illness and i want to go through it all you know!

OMG sorry for the me post, told you i wan down!!!!!!


----------



## Dilee-99

they will def have a better idea and diagnosis after lap, you never know ttc natural might happen xx


----------



## Dilee-99

I kno I'm going on lol, maybe you should do opks TK? do you know if you def ov?


----------



## Shellebell

RE - PCOS
You can have PCO which is polycystic ovary's without the syndrome (hair growth etc) both are treated the same way, as Dillys list  

You will also find that OPK's will not work with PCO/PCOS as they will give you false positives. In my case I get very feint lines at any point on my cycle, I know of one girl on here that is the same, but when she finally does ov the line gets darker. I have yet to find this myself, but going on other results I don't think I ov at all  


Oooo and it seems I have to send out the


----------



## JW3

Haven't read back all the mails, so sorry if I miss anything,

TK -  , thinking about you, hope that you get your lap & dye soon and then they can tell you more about what is going on.  Don't know much about PCOS but do know that lots of people have it and still manage to get a bfp so just keep thinking of that end goal and you will get through the l&d, it really helped me and I really hate hospitals and operations.

Feeling oK myself, as I already know this month is a bfn, still a bit disappointing  and going to have to have a month off clomid next month as clinic won't give me the prescription without the scan.  Just hoping that next month there is some after effect and there is still  achnce could get bfp.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## bubkin

Morning ladies, 
                      haveing a bit of a worry this morning,  had lower back ache last night, followed by pains on my left side like ov pains. and this morning i have had brown discharge, but i think it is stopping. 

was going to call the doctors but i was a bit worried they would say its nothing to worry about. and it might not be but i can't help but panic


----------



## DK

Hi bubs....

Please dont worry, i bleed ever 5weeks when i was preg with jack, normally its around the time your period would of been due, is that about now?

When the blood is fresh red colour and you have bad bad pains thats when to worry! Brown blood is just old blood comiing out..

you will have pains all over as your body is getting ready for pregnancy and making adjustments!

You must still ring the doc/midwife hun and make sure all is ok!


----------



## JW3

Bubs - if you are thinking about calling your doctor - just do, they might say its nothing but you won't know until you speak to them.  This is so important - go and see your doctor.     sorry to be bossy but you never know until you go see them and I know myself I would rather look a bit silly than take any risks with this.

DK is right it is probably just old blood but you do need to ring them up.


----------



## bubkin

i will give it till 12 and if it is still there i will give them a call,  i don';t want to worry silly,  just read a story on ff about the same sorta thing, so i will check it later and see what happens x

thanks girls xx


----------



## DK

When it comes to pregnancy bubs theres worry and theres worry...

When there is pain or bleeding that is something to worry bout,

Everyday nikles no, but any bleeding be it red or brown needs to be checked!

They wont think you silly or over the top, believe me, esp as your on a fertily drug(which carrys higher risk of MC)...

xx


----------



## JW3

Any girls got any tips for helping with following problem?

This month on clomid I have had a few side effects and I did get eczema around my eyes - thats cleared up but now they are really dry and puffy.  I am drinking tons of water, using eye drops and trying not to look at pc too much (which is a bit tricky when have to at work all day)  Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## bubkin

only thing i can suggest jenny is give gp a call, they might have an oinment they can give you


----------



## Rees1978

Morning ladies

Oh my word there is so much to read today..I am a bit busy at work at the moment so Im just popping on.

How are we all,DK,Dilly,Knikki,Bubs

TK,Bless ya! I was diagnosed with PCO after my Lap & Dye and they said I had some cycts but nouthing to worry about and high chance or pregancy,that was a year ago.I carry weight around my middle and have irregular cycles thats why I have been presrcibed Metformin.Think you will have to wait for your op to get it confirmed sorry I cant help more hun...


----------



## bubkin

TK -  i was told i had PCOS but i had no cysts,  which means i had a hormone inbalance.  they detected the PCOS from a blood test and ruled out cysts on an ultra sound.    

it did not effect me using OPK's either as before i had clomid i got no smiley face (clearblue OPKS) and after the clomid i did.  

unfortunately it appears it will be a waiting game to see if they find anything in your L&D, but think positive, you might be fine x


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way ladies 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165558.0


----------

